# Anyone want a metro Detroit/Michigan meet?



## Ge0

Hey guys,

I have my system in place (temporarily) and am in the process of tuning. I'm ready for a meet. I have some free time on my hands for the next few weekends. Anyone in a 50 mile radius interested in a meet in the next month? Saturdays work best. Sundays are an option.

Ge0


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I'd be down, I just don't have any of my install done... But, I could bring my lil'monster... 










Next month is a little late, she gettin put up soon to start the install, have the coilovers rebuilt, and some other stuff... 

I gotta rear wheel bearing I gotta re-do REAL soon to... 

Sooner the better for me... Where are you thinking?? I got some people in Pontiac that wanna see the car from my Pontiac Vibe forum as well...

Oh yeah, i'm not in a 50mi radius, but i'd love to hear some nice installs for a change, it's been a LONG time since I've herd a "proper" install


----------



## envisionelec

Ge0 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have my system in place (temporarily) and am in the process of tuning. I'm ready for a meet. I have some free time on my hands for the next few weekends. Anyone in a 50 mile radius interested in a meet in the next month? Saturdays work best. Sundays are an option.
> 
> Ge0


Dayton's close. I'd do it.


----------



## Abaddon

I would definitely be interested in checking out some of the cars on here...


----------



## Ge0

A 50 mile radius is not mandatory. It was meerly a suggestion to make it easier on people. Hell, I don't care if you fly in from Borneo for God sakes!

I was hoping we could use my employers building for the meeting. However, the product we manufacture sells best in the winter seasons. So, we are running production 3 shifts 7 days a week until mid spring. There would be no room to pull cars in doors. Heck, there is no room for anyone to hang out in doors. My office is only 15x15 .

Let me do some thinking about where we could meet. Anyone up for Chucky Cheese?

Ge0


----------



## xcoldricex

i'm interested- i'll really need help with tuning!


----------



## Ge0

Is every interested in the meet at least 21 years old? I was thinking about this massive parking lot typically used to show off cars for the annual Woodrard dream cruise. It's at 13 mile and Woodard ave. There is a pretty decent Irish pub in the strip mall tied to it.

I'll continue to let the gerbil wheel churn and think of alternate ideas.

If anyone in the area has their own opinion, please chime in.

Ge0

Ge0


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ge0 said:


> A 50 mile radius is not mandatory. It was meerly a suggestion to make it easier on people. Hell, I don't care if you fly in from Borneo for God sakes!
> 
> I was hoping we could use my employers building for the meeting. However, the product we manufacture sells best in the winter seasons. So, we are running production 3 shifts 7 days a week until mid spring. There would be no room to pull cars in doors. Heck, there is no room for anyone to hang out in doors. My office is only 15x15 .
> 
> Let me do some thinking about where we could meet. Anyone up for Chucky Cheese?
> 
> Ge0


You have a 15x15 office..!!!! bastich... I work for one of the biggest compinies in the world and have a nice "Office Space" esque CUBE... lol


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ge0 said:


> Is every interested in the meet at least 21 years old?
> Ge0


<<<< Well over 21...


----------



## STI<>GTO

Birdie2000 offered up his shop previously, check with him. I'd be down for something soon, preferably on a Sunday though. Too much college ball to watch on Saturday.


----------



## STI<>GTO

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> <<<< Well over 21...


You in the Plymouth area? Your car looks familiar....


----------



## backwoods

I'd have a hard time making it. The mustang is *STILL* awaiting the new tranny, and I just got a new truck, and am in the middle of removing everything out of the old one for the swap...


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> Birdie2000 offered up his shop previously, check with him. I'd be down for something soon, preferably on a Sunday though. Too much college ball to watch on Saturday.


Good point. There are games with Mich State, Wisconsin, and Ohio State I don't want to miss. I'd say wait until the 24th but I'll be out of town at a wedding.

Sunday's anyone? Perhaps only a few hours out of your day?

Ge0


----------



## Overkll

I'd be interested, but how about including Windsor/Ontario ? It looks like there may be others in Windsor too... Abaddon is listed as a Windsorite.

Just starting on my new system, first one in a LONNNGGG time, could use input and would like to hear some other vehicles setup for SQ.


----------



## STI<>GTO

C'mon Darin. I see you watching this thread. When could you make it out his way?

It has to be soon for me, as my first child should be arriving any day now....


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

STI<>GTO said:


> You in the Plymouth area? Your car looks familiar....


Naw, right in the middle of the palm... i'd be a 2-2.5hr drive for me


----------



## BlackLac

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Naw, right in the middle of the palm... i'd be a 2-2.5hr drive for me



hmm, where at? I'm from Saginaw.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

BlackLac said:


> hmm, where at? I'm from Saginaw.


No tellin... but i work in Midland...


----------



## envisionelec

Ge0 said:


> Is every interested in the meet at least 21 years old?


Yes. Please don't remind me.


----------



## BlackLac

Ha, fair enough.


----------



## durwood

STI<>GTO said:


> C'mon Darin. I see you watching this thread. When could you make it out his way?
> 
> It has to be soon for me, as my first child should be arriving any day now....


LOL. It's going to be hard to figure out when it possible. I have to get a few things fixed on my install for MECA finals but I'll keep it in mind. If you guys pick a date a place I'll see if it works out or not and IF the fiance can put up with me going to one more car meet for the year. I'll say if you guys manage to find an indoor facility it would definitely make it more tempting. I know it gets cold in Michigan just as it does here.


----------



## WLDock

Hey, I am down....but I am WAAAYY behind trying to get the system together. And if i can get the two local Past and Present World champs to attend this might really be a worthwhile meet. Anthony said he would be up for it....If I can get the other then we really need to try and find a location that can at least hold a couple of cars.


----------



## MIAaron

It's getting cold real fast, so it would have to be a tailgating audio fest with beer for warmth.  

I would say a meet would really put a fire under my ass to finish up the install though...


----------



## STI<>GTO

durwood said:


> IF the fiance can put up with me going to one more car meet for the year.


She's wearing the pants already?


----------



## STI<>GTO

Now why couldn't we do this when it was actually nice out?

Either we make it happen very soon, or it won't likely happen until next spring.


----------



## Ge0

BlackLac said:


> hmm, where at? I'm from Saginaw.


Read his sig, he's from Hickagin .


----------



## durwood

STI<>GTO said:


> She's wearing the pants already?


Yes:blush: Go ahead, revoke my man card. Actually she only has one leg in and I got the other leg in the pants, otherwise there would be NO show period. 

I think the problem is that it's always last minute and everyone has things going on. If we planned ahead enough, then it'd be easier to pick a date. I'm still rooting for a big central Midwest meet somewhere.

If Anthony Davis comes out that would be great. He always gave me good advice and pointed me in the right direction the few times I have talked with him.


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> Now why couldn't we do this when it was actually nice out?


I tried getting people together in September. It was a warm and sunny Saturday afternoon. Free beer and everything. A few said they would make it but nobody showed up. Oh well, there was more beer for me!


If we can find an indoors venue then I'd say it could wait until December. But, I'd prefer maybe not this weekend, but the next.

I just thought of something. The Silverdome is empty now, right ....?

Ge0


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ge0 said:


> Read his sig, he's from Hickagin .


Boy, you got that right... The town I live in has ONE street light and it blinks red on one side and yellow on the other...!!!!! 

That's no joke either.... 

Audio shops, hmmmm 40min drive to a crappy one... good audio shops... who knows...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ge0 said:


> I tried getting people together in September. It was a warm and sunny Saturday afternoon. Free beer and everything. A few said they would make it but nobody showed up. Oh well, there was more beer for me!
> 
> 
> If we can find an indoors venue then I'd say it could wait until December. But, I'd prefer maybe not this weekend, but the next.
> 
> I just thought of something. The Silverdome is empty now, right ....?
> 
> Ge0


Free beer and nobody showed.... what's this world coming to..!!!!! 

I just joined 2 weeks ago, so I wasn't around, I'd a been there... I might notta drank any beer though.. 

Can't wait till december... my lil'monster isn't seeing snow, EVEN WITH AWD... unless i'm on the way to an ice racing event and then I might trailer it, to keep the salt off... dam road salt....


----------



## BlackLac

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Boy, you got that right... The town I live in has ONE street light and it blinks red on one side and yellow on the other...!!!!!
> 
> That's no joke either....
> 
> Audio shops, hmmmm 40min drive to a crappy one... good audio shops... who knows...


Man, your making me think! lol

Marion Springs? That description fits SO much of this area its not funny. Actually, it is...

Hemlock has one of those new street lights too, only one, but its a new high tech one with 3 colors!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

BlackLac said:


> Man, your making me think! lol
> 
> Marion Springs? That description fits SO much of this area its not funny. Actually, it is...


Naah, not even close.... This isn't a guessing game, you know... But you are right... more like westchestertonfieldville


----------



## BlackLac

ahh, just havin fun. I din3 expect to see anyone from this forum live that close to me, let alone this many people from Michigan at all. The forum is getting big though.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Yeah, no kidding, I just saw the Hic is in Mt.Pleasant... small world... smaller group...

Not that I don't trust you guys [shifty eyes] but installers make the best theives... no offence... lol


----------



## BlackLac

theives?! Aren't gun racks a standard out here? lol

ok, back to work I go...


----------



## Ge0

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Yeah, no kidding, I just saw the Hic is in Mt.Pleasant... small world... smaller group...
> 
> Not that I don't trust you guys [shifty eyes] but installers make the best theives... no offence... lol


So, you two live out in the middle of nowhere and have a lot of time on your hands. Perhaps this is why you're on this forum all day .

Hey, I'm no one to talk. I just get bored at my desk on occassions.

Ge0


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

At least BlackLac lives NEAR somewhere.... I have to drive at least 20mi to get near somewhere.. which is nowhere near perfect..


----------



## birdie2000

Couldn't access the boards till just now to respond.

Yes, if people are actually going to make it this time I've got a large parking lot with a MI meet written all over it, provided I know who's coming/thinking of coming ahead of time and everyone's mature and respectful. We have a decent-sized warehouse to hang out indoors if necessary, but naturally the cars have to stay outside. Full kitchen and I'm sure a grill could be arranged.

Won't be offended if another location is selected, just letting you guys know that I'm down for it and have a great location for you guys. Either way I'd like to attend if this ever (finally) happens. The place is in Livonia, so about smack dab in the middle between Ann Arbor and Detroit.

Let me know if you guys want this to happen. Either way we all need to stop making excuses and commit to something.


----------



## xcoldricex

livonia sounds good to me. over 21 also.


----------



## Ge0

I have no better alternative than what I already mentioned earlier in this thread.

So, if Birdie2000 would be up to supplying the venue, I'll donate the beer and one family size bag of Doritos to the cause .

It seems that nobody wants to miss college football over the next few Saturdays (me included) so how about Sunday November 11th? Not this Sunday but the one after that. Birdie will need to set the exact time since it is his establishment.

Let me know what you think.

Ge0


----------



## Rockin'Z28

Ge0 said:


> ... so how about Sunday November 10th? Not this Sunday but the one after that. Birdie will need to set the exact time since it is his establishment.
> 
> Ge0


November 10th is Saturday, the 11th is Sunday. I'd like to try to make it to a meet like this...I've never been to one.


----------



## Ge0

Rockin'Z28 said:


> November 10th is Saturday, the 11th is Sunday. I'd like to try to make it to a meet like this...I've never been to one.


Thanks for the heads up. I edited my post. To be honest, its been a few years since I have been to one myself.

Hey, what part of W Michigan do you live in? I moved to Metro Detroit from St.Joseph years ago. I still have family there and in Chicagoland.

Ge0


----------



## Rockin'Z28

Hey, what part of W Michigan do you live in? I moved to Metro Detroit from St.Joseph years ago. I still have family there and in Chicagoland.

Ge0[/QUOTE]

I live in Grand Haven, but not on the lake . That's a little out of my price range. 

Sorry about the move...I'd much prefer St. Joe to Detroit!  

A drive over for a meet isn't out of the question, though. I come over several times a year...my son plays travel soccer and most teams in our league are from your area.

It will depend on the weather which vehicle I bring. If it's rainy, then my truck which has a pretty decent system, but professionally installed. What I really want to bring is the project that I'm DIY'ing, which is my Z28. I'd love to get some feedback and tuning advice!! And I'd love to see/hear what others are doing.

Sunday, Nov. 11 could work for me.


----------



## xcoldricex

nov. 11th should be fine with me.

might have to replace my battery so i can start tuning - any recommendations?


----------



## Ge0

Rockin'Z28 said:


> It will depend on the weather which vehicle I bring. If it's rainy, then my truck which has a pretty decent system, but professionally installed. What I really want to bring is the project that I'm DIY'ing, which is my Z28. I'd love to get some feedback and tuning advice!! And I'd love to see/hear what others are doing.
> 
> Sunday, Nov. 11 could work for me.


Easy, tow the car behind the truck...

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

As long as I'm still childless, I'll be there. Can't make any commitments if she shows up before then though.

If Birdie can get a grill, I'll handle the burgers/chicken/ribs - depending on how many people will be there.


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> As long as I'm still childless, I'll be there. Can't make any commitments if she shows up before then though.
> 
> If Birdie can get a grill, I'll handle the burgers/chicken/ribs - depending on how many people will be there.


I remember what that was like. Knowing she could pop at any minute . My oldest is almost 2-1/2 and my youngest just turned 1 in september. I remember this like it was yesterday.

Just make sure you keep your cell phone handy.

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

I figure my wife will call as I'm pulling into the parking lot for the meet.


----------



## Ge0

One important point before we go too far. Do we have Birdies buy in on this date?

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

Hate to answer for him - but according to a recent PM, yes.


----------



## BlackLac

I'm down, along with my buddy. No system though, just to listen to others and have a good time.

I can will have my DIYMA in a .7ish box in my trunk. Can also bring my MASS in a 1.3ish box if someone wants to demo either in their cars.

Anything to bring food wise?


----------



## calponte

Hey!! This is sweet. I'm in Brownstown and have been waiting forever to hear some systems that arent garbage and would like to compare mine as well.

Hopefully my 9917 will be back before then.

Current install:
Alpine w205
Boston Pro Comps 6.5" up front
ADS 6.5 rear doors
DD 8" IB in rear deck
DD9510 in trunk (9917 should be here wednesday)
Tru-SH1 for sub duty
MB Quart 4250 
Kinetik HC2400

Have an H701 on it's way too, but I'm sure i wont be able to get it installed by then.....maybe ..we'll see


----------



## calponte

ALSO if anyone needs any help with there system and is close to me. I'm a great installer and have a bunch of freetime on my hands


----------



## Ge0

I have my equipment installed good enough for a temporary winter setup. The intent is to make things look prettier in the spring. But for now at least the sound is there. I just started tuning during lunch today. Let's see how far I get before the meet... Perhaps one or two of you could help dial it in.

Anyone have a decent mic and preamp they can bring along for RTA? I'll have my so-so setup complete with two laptops loaded with TrueRTA. However, the mics aren't perfect.

Still awaiting official word from Birdie regarding getting the facilities and a time we should all show up.

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

Ge0 said:


> Still awaiting official word from Birdie regarding getting the facilities and a time we should all show up.
> 
> Ge0


He's workin' on it. Sounds like he's tied up at work right now.


----------



## Ge0

BlackLac said:


> I'm down, along with my buddy. No system though, just to listen to others and have a good time.
> 
> I can will have my DIYMA in a .7ish box in my trunk. Can also bring my MASS in a 1.3ish box if someone wants to demo either in their cars.
> 
> Anything to bring food wise?


Lets get a head count on who is definitely in. I'm good for at least a few cases of beer and a bag of chips .

Ge0


----------



## calponte

1 here

Drive a Black Volvo S60- Michelob Light, yum. 

Down for whatever


----------



## Ge0

Lets start a head count. Provide a little info about yourself and some preferences regarding this meeting. I'll start. Feel free to tag your info onto this.

Ge0: Drive Black Durango - Like Canadian beer or Bells Oberon - Hamburgers, Brat's, or chicken OK, ribs too messy for me.

Calponte: Drive a Black Volvo S60 - Michelob Light - will eat anything

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX: Subaru Impreza RS/WRX - no beer - will eat anything

Blacklac: '99 Catera - Budlight or Oberon - likes snacks


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I'm in, no install, but lots of plans/ideas/parts...lol.. I can provide rides in my lil'monster if people would like, it's wild with no interior, roll cage, 3" turbo back and ATM BOV... 

I'm in to bring food stuffs as well...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Drive: when weathers nice 00' Subaru Impreza RS/WRX

When crappy and DD, 04' Ponitac Vibe (Storm Trooper white)

Not much for beer, but that's fine, I gotta 2.5hr drive anyway... I'm easy on food, I like "seefood" I see food and I eat it.... lol... 

Again, i'm open to bring stuff...


----------



## STI<>GTO

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I'm in, no install, but lots of plans/ideas/parts...lol.. I can provide rides in my lil'monster if people would like, it's wild with no interior, roll cage, 3" turbo back and ATM BOV...
> 
> I'm in to bring food stuffs as well...


Can you bring your avatar and post count too?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

STI<>GTO said:


> Can you bring your avatar and post count too?


Would LOVE to, would like to be able to edit posts and get rid of the display telling me I have 1 PM, that isn't there as well....


----------



## BlackLac

<---- what I drive. '99 Catera. (Hoping someone can figured out how to get my last screw out of my door panels so I can start installing.  )

I'll see if I can't find something to bring, cookies, snack, something good... And of course some beer. Budlight/Oberon.

Me and my buddy, 23y/o.


----------



## Ge0

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Drive: when weathers nice 00' Subaru Impreza RS/WRX
> 
> When crappy and DD, 04' Ponitac Vibe (Storm Trooper white)
> 
> Not much for beer, but that's fine, I gotta 2.5hr drive anyway... I'm easy on food, I like "seefood" I see food and I eat it.... lol...
> 
> Again, i'm open to bring stuff...


Lets combine everyones short list of info into one post so its easier to make the count.

Also, I'll have a few beers but will not drink a lot. It makes me groggy. If you don't want to drink beer, pick up some pop to bring along and share. I would certainly have one or two as the afternoon drags on.

Thanks,

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Ge0 said:


> Lets start a head count. Provide a little info about yourself and some preferences regarding this meeting. I'll start. Feel free to tag your info onto this.
> 
> Ge0: Drive Black Durango - Like Canadian beer or Bells Oberon - Hamburgers, Brat's, or chicken OK, ribs too messy for me.
> 
> Calponte: Drive a Black Volvo S60 - Michelob Light - will eat anything
> 
> Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX: Subaru Impreza RS/WRX - no beer - will eat anything
> 
> Blacklac: '99 Catera - Budlight or Oberon - likes snacks


I started by combining some of your info. Others, keep this rolling...

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

May as well eliminate the beer column if we're doing this at Birdies place. It is, after all, his family's business. Maybe head to BDubs after some listening time?

However, I don't want to answer for Birdie anymore. He's tied up until about 5, maybe then he can confirm.


----------



## dazz

i dont come on here all too often but i just noticed this... 

im from windsor and would love to attend one of these... only hitch is my summer car is coming off the road this sunday... if its after then, id have to bring the beater and the setup just isnt as good... even with the summer car, ive been told they have been pulling over most modified cars into secondary inspection... thats the last thing i need... 

windsor guys wanna meet this weekend?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

dazz said:


> i dont come on here all too often but i just noticed this...
> 
> im from windsor and would love to attend one of these... only hitch is my summer car is coming off the road this sunday... if its after then, id have to bring the beater and the setup just isnt as good... even with the summer car, ive been told they have been pulling over most modified cars into secondary inspection... thats the last thing i need...
> 
> windsor guys wanna meet this weekend?


I came through the border a few weeks ago, with NJ temp plates, Temp registration, Michigan lisence anf Mi insurance... 

The car had a full cage, no interior, 4pt harness, super loud exhaust, ect... no problems.... that was Sarina though, so I donno..


----------



## dazz

coming into canada is fine, but going in the states is usually a problem...


----------



## Rockin'Z28

Ge0 said:


> I started by combining some of your info. Others, keep this rolling...
> 
> Ge0


Rockin'Z28 - well...I drive a nicely maintained (not restored) 1983 Z28. Unless the weather is bad, then I'll drive my 06 Toyota Tundra. No beer for me, I can bring a cooler with water and pop. And some 'tater salad, but probably from the Meijer deli.

Need an address to Google.


----------



## birdie2000

Ok, November 11th is a go.  

Now, this is the first time I've ever done anything like this so I'm sure everything will be completely unorganized, stuff will be unthought of, and there will be last minute changes. 

#1, as STI<>GTO stated earlier, I'd like to keep alcohol out of the picture. Nothing personal, it's just that this will be hosted at my family's business and there are plenty of ways for you to get hurt sober there, let alone inebriated.  A little too much liability and I don't want to abuse the privilege of being able to use the building. The BDubs suggestion is good and there's a nice one located about 5 miles away in Canton. Before anyone says it, we're not going to the one in Westland that's physically closer because it sucks. Ok, moving on...

#2, please be respectful of everyone's property. This includes the building, the parking lot and anything contained within either one. I ask that you do not use the computers, and do not touch or play with any of our equipment or products as there are many very expensive things that could get damaged. This also includes any and all cars present as some of us are more particular of our rides than others. 

#3, in the category of last minute decisions and being unorganized, the time is yet to be determined. 

#4, neither the company, my family, or I assume any responsibility if you should do something stupid and get hurt. If you damage anything on the premises, you are fully responsible and will get hurt.

#5, if any of these are a problem then this meet is not for you.

#6-#45 reserved for stuff I've likely forgotten.

STI<>GTO, I'll see about obtaining a grill. We'll work out the details about food shortly.




Ok, let's make this happen! Can I get a headcount?

STI<>GTO - pending childbirth

Ge0 - confirmed
(Likes Canadian beer or Bells Oberon, but will have to settle for a soft drink - Messy eater, will not be served food in interest of cleanliness.)

Calponte - confirmed
(Likes Michelob Light, water will be provided and should be a comparable substitute - will eat anything)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX - confirmed
(no beer - will eat anything)

Blacklac - confirmed
(Budlight or Oberon, neither of which will be available - likes snacks, won't like STI<>GTO's cooking, he'll take offense to that)

Rockin'Z28 - confirmed
(no beer, 'tater salad welcomed)

Overkll - confirmed, possibly bringing others

xcoldricex - expressed interest, awaiting confirmation

Are the PM's actually in fact working right now? If so, please PM me for the address. Would rather not post it on a public forum.


Should be a good time.


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> May as well eliminate the beer column if we're doing this at Birdies place. It is, after all, his family's business. Maybe head to BDubs after some listening time?
> 
> However, I don't want to answer for Birdie anymore. He's tied up until about 5, maybe then he can confirm.


I guess that rules out the strippers then... KIDDING OK .

Absolutely no problem with that. I was just thinking, hmm, social event = beer. I can just as easily get wired on coffee or pop.

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

Anyone else not already on the list please let me know if you plan to attend.

The shop's a mess right now, but depending on what happens throughout the week I could possibly arrange for a parking spot or two indoors for people to demo systems in warmth. The vehicles could be rotated out if needed.


----------



## birdie2000

Strippers are welcome, alcohol is not.


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> Strippers are welcome, alcohol is not.



WTF? You do know they work for money and drinks right .

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

I thought it was money and coke


----------



## BlackLac

I said I'd "bring" snacks. There's no way I'd pass up grilled food! lol


----------



## calponte

LOL..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

> Are the PM's actually in fact working right now? If so, please PM me for the address. Would rather not post it on a public forum.



I honestly don't think that my PM ar doing ANYTHING... I still have 1 new PM that's not there?? 

Email me at [email protected]

thanks..!!!


----------



## calponte

I got his PM


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

calponte said:


> I got his PM


Yeah, but you also have your Avatar, all your info and your sig..... Very unlike me ATM....


----------



## calponte

lol...i see that. What gives?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

The server swap, didn't do me well... I donno...


----------



## Rockin'Z28

PM sent for the address. 


and a bump


----------



## Ge0

calponte said:


> I got his PM


Yep, me too. Perhaps try emailing him?

Ge0


----------



## ArcL100

You mother-****ers. Couldn't you have done it over thanksgiving when I'd be back in Plymouth 

Dah well, have fun 

-aaron


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

ArcL100 said:


> You mother-****ers. Couldn't you have done it over thanksgiving when I'd be back in Plymouth
> 
> Dah well, have fun
> 
> -aaron


People like me are going to be putting their cars away real soon... 


Any more on the meet.?? I still haven't got a PM or an Email for addy...


----------



## calponte

I sent it to you addy aaron


----------



## birdie2000

Oh, sorry, I asked earlier for people who were planning to attend to PM me for an address. If you still need it please let me know.


----------



## Overkll

Maybe +2 from Windsor if I can convince Abaddon to come. Otherwise, I am in and can probably find another person to come. Or I will come on my own.

I drive a smart fortwo and need some novel thinking for my system, interested to hear people's thoughts. Surprisingly enough there is more room for a good system in it than most think!


----------



## birdie2000

Come on guys, there's a few of you from the first page who haven't given an answer yet. 

Bringing a friend or two is ok by me, but please let me know if you plan to and how many. Make sure they're familiar with the few rules I've posted. If any of them are going to be bringing their own car please let me know.


----------



## BlackLac

I'm still waiting to hear from my friend. It would the 2 of us driving together. I'll try to let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## WLDock

I plan to make it out with my car (I pray I get it done). I sent it to one other person that sent it to one or two others.

So, I read that Livonia is the location....Can you provide more details about the exact location and time frame?

Walt


----------



## envisionelec

birdie2000 said:


> Come on guys, there's a few of you from the first page who haven't given an answer yet.
> 
> Bringing a friend or two is ok by me, but please let me know if you plan to and how many. Make sure they're familiar with the few rules I've posted. If any of them are going to be bringing their own car please let me know.


One of those is me. I don't know _for sure_ if I'll be able to make it. I got partway through the amp install and have yet to build pods for mids on the A Pillars. The DCX goes in tomorrow but tuning can't begin till I have more speakers installed.  
Did I mention the last time I did fiberglass work, it looked like poo? No? Well, I suck at it.  Maybe a better idea is to pay one of you guys to do it for me?

I don't drink that often, so I'm OK with that.


----------



## xcoldricex

just pm'ed for address

xcoldricex - black mazdaspeed3 

calponte- wanna make a false floor w/fiberglass sub box for me?


----------



## birdie2000

Ok, here's the count as of now:

STI<>GTO - pending childbirth

Ge0 - confirmed

Calponte - confirmed

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX - confirmed

Blacklac - confirmed

Rockin'Z28 - confirmed

Overkll - confirmed, possibly bringing others

xcoldricex - confirmed

WLDock - confirmed, possibly bringing others

ezaudio - definite maybe

2DEEP2 - awaiting confirmation

Natan - awaiting confirmation


----------



## Rockin'Z28

I think my brother is coming with me. I'll let him know about the few rules. He is still thinking if he will ride with me or bring his Tacoma pickup. His system isn't done yet, but he's got a lot of stuff done in a VERY limited space. (Not extended cab). So it's interesting from an install point of view.


----------



## calponte

xcoldricex said:


> just pm'ed for address
> 
> xcoldricex - black mazdaspeed3
> 
> calponte- wanna make a false floor w/fiberglass sub box for me?



lol... unfortunately I dont have that much time on tap  

But.. I would be willing to help


----------



## Ge0

Who here knows Anthony? I'm not sure if he would be interested in coming but would sure be welcome. Between him and possibly Natan we should get some good expert opinions.

Ge0


----------



## calponte

OH boy! Wish me luck. 701 processor is here so that means i gotta redo the floor to install the 9917 and then wire in the 701 while im at it and tune....ughh!!! lol


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ok guys,

I got the addy, it's "only" 2.5hrs for me.. but i'll be there with the Subaru, as loong as I can get the wheel bearing in on Saturday..


----------



## Abaddon

I'm a 80% yes right now; I will confirm later tonight or tomorrow at the latest.

I would be carpooling with _Overkill _as well.



ALSO,,, if anyone has some extra RAAMmat or comparable sound deadener rolls for sale, I would be very interested in purchasing them from you. I would be looking for a full roll of RAAMmat if possible...


----------



## calponte

I have some rubber stuff I use for deadening. I've put it throughout my car. I'll bring it and let you have a look. I have 2 rolls


----------



## Rockin'Z28

Any thoughts on time yet?? I've got about a 2 1/2 hour drive, so don't make it too early. 

Noon???


I think this is going to be a blast.


----------



## birdie2000

It won't be too early. Noon is in the area I've been thinking of.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I'm down with noon...


----------



## Ge0

I'm gonna need to get an idea soon. As of right now the wife thinks I'll be attending some seminar for work instead of staying home and helping with the kids. She's getting awefully suspicious of the lack of detail 

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

Lol, well I wasn't aware that I had attendees lying to their spouses in order to attend. I'll figure it out soon, hopefully by the end of the day.


----------



## WLDock

Ge0 said:


> Who here knows Anthony? I'm not sure if he would be interested in coming but would sure be welcome. Between him and possibly Natan we should get some good expert opinions.Ge0


He said he will attend and he sent an email to Natan.

Walt


----------



## envisionelec

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> I got the addy, it's "only" 2.5hrs for me.. but i'll be there with the Subaru, as loong as I can get the wheel bearing in on Saturday..


Sooo...if I show up (the wife gave me the OK) you won't try to take your amps back, will ya?  

/trying to remember how to make a router jig.../


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

ezaudio said:


> Sooo...if I show up (the wife gave me the OK) you won't try to take your amps back, will ya?
> 
> /trying to remember how to make a router jig.../


No, but i "might" stain your back seat..... 


Bring a spray bottle, just in case I can't help the humping...


----------



## backwoods

frick, guys....This is at the WORST possible time for me. I will see what I can do, but it still looks like a no go for me. 

sorry guys....


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

ezaudio said:


> /trying to remember how to make a router jig.../



1/4-1/8" plexi cut like a teardrop, hold drilled to attach to router, hold drilled at measured distance from OUTSIDE of router bit.. 

Lighting any bulbs.. ?


----------



## Ge0

WLDock said:


> He said he will attend and he sent an email to Natan.
> 
> Walt


Groovy.

Ge0


----------



## MIAaron

Can't make this weekend. Maybe I'll see you guys in the spring.


----------



## envisionelec

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> 1/4-1/8" plexi cut like a teardrop, hold drilled to attach to router, hold drilled at measured distance from OUTSIDE of router bit..
> 
> Lighting any bulbs.. ?


Oh...right. I have a Jasper Jig for the round stuff. I wanted to make the frame for the DCX using the router and jig. I think I'll just end up using a slab of delrin or aluminum and mill it if I can get time in here on Saturday. Maybe MDF will have to do...


----------



## birdie2000

Ok...

As for a time I'm gonna say the event will officially run 1pm-5pm. If it runs a little longer that's fine. It will be sort of an open house type event so as to not put any strain on the out-of-towners.

Now, as for food...

STI<>GTO has informed me that his daughter is due this Wednesday, so there's a good chance he won't be able to make it. Because of this I think it's probably best to resort back to the snack food idea since he'll likely not be there to man the grill. So if you guys want to bring something please feel free. I'll try and provide a few basic things, and we have a fridge full of pop here at the building. However, as mentioned earlier, please do not bring alcohol.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

birdie2000 said:


> Ok...
> 
> As for a time I'm gonna say the event will officially run 1pm-5pm. If it runs a little longer that's fine. It will be sort of an open house type event so as to not put any strain on the out-of-towners.
> 
> Now, as for food...
> 
> STI<>GTO has informed me that his daughter is due this Wednesday, so there's a good chance he won't be able to make it. Because of this I think it's probably best to resort back to the snack food idea since he'll likely not be there to man the grill. So if you guys want to bring something please feel free. I'll try and provide a few basic things, and we have a fridge full of pop here at the building. However, as mentioned earlier, please do not bring alcohol.



No problem with me... I'll be bringing a friend Justin, which he may or may not fall through... I WILL BE THERE...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I still can't edit my posts, but I want to really say THANK YOU for doing this or making doing this a lot easier...!!!


----------



## STI<>GTO

Hey Aaron,

After considerable, um, consideration, I've decided to sell you my avatar real estate and post count and clickable contacts for the low, low price of $1,617.59.

Deal? Remember, DIYMA is the fasting growing DIYMA site on www.diymobileaudio.com, so it's really a bargain.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I got 5 on it....


----------



## Ge0

So what do you say STI<>GTO. Are you going to try and make it, even if just for a little bit, assuming your wife isn't ready to pop?

Ironic, I attend an Autosound competition every September in Wixom. I've been doing this for 10 years. I only missed ONE event. That was because it was on the day my 2nd son was born. My wife was appauled in the fact that I was disappointed that I missed the meet . Admittedly, having a son was just as cool.

Ge0


----------



## Rockin'Z28

STI<>GTO said:


> Hey Aaron,
> 
> After considerable, um, consideration, I've decided to sell you my avatar real estate and post count and clickable contacts for the low, low price of $1,617.59.
> 
> Deal? Remember, DIYMA is the fasting growing DIYMA site on www.diymobileaudio.com, so it's really a bargain.


It's that or else Aaron is gonna hafta start a new account and become a nOOb again!!!


----------



## STI<>GTO

Ge0 said:


> So what do you say STI<>GTO. Are you going to try and make it, even if just for a little bit, assuming your wife isn't ready to pop?
> 
> Ironic, I attend an Autosound competition every September in Wixom. I've been doing this for 10 years. I only missed ONE event. That was because it was on the day my 2nd son was born. My wife was appauled in the fact that I was disappointed that I missed the meet . Admittedly, having a son was just as cool.
> 
> Ge0


As long as she's not born before Sunday, I'll be there. Otherwise, I doubt it. Even if she's born in the next day or two, I can't imagine leaving them for a few hours just yet.

I'll let you all know.

Anybody have any plans to bring an RTA? I may be able to line one up (Audiocontrol), but only if I'll be attending. Interested?

Thanks for doing this Birdie. And thank your pops for letting us use his business. I'm sure you're stressed about it, as it's your ass if something happens, but I'm certain everyone will be respectful & responsible.

Rick


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

STI<>GTO said:


> Thanks for doing this Birdie. And thank your pops for letting us use his business. I'm sure you're stressed about it, as it's your ass if something happens, but I'm certain everyone will be respectful & responsible.
> 
> Rick



I think EVERYONE has a responsibility in this... If anyone gets out of line, it's anyones responsibility to correct it, regardless of who they are, what they are doing... Some people are just asshats... But, this seems like a very responsible bunch, I doubt there is much to worry about.... I hope...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Rockin'Z28 said:


> It's that or else Aaron is gonna hafta start a new account and become a nOOb again!!!


Somethings gotta give.... this is gettin OLD.... but hey, i'm not here for the avatar or the sig....


----------



## birdie2000

I'm not worried about it. I can't attest for any of the friends that may be coming, but the people in this thread don't seem to be asshats. I don't think that there will be a problem, but I trust that the people in attendance will be watching out if we have a stray.

And it's my pleasure to be doing this. It needed to happen.


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> As long as she's not born before Sunday, I'll be there. Otherwise, I doubt it. Even if she's born in the next day or two, I can't imagine leaving them for a few hours just yet.
> 
> I'll let you all know.
> 
> Anybody have any plans to bring an RTA? I may be able to line one up (Audiocontrol), but only if I'll be attending. Interested?
> 
> Thanks for doing this Birdie. And thank your pops for letting us use his business. I'm sure you're stressed about it, as it's your ass if something happens, but I'm certain everyone will be respectful & responsible.
> 
> Rick


I would not expect you to show up if your daughter has been born. That is too exciting. You'll soon find car audio comes in second.

I have two laptop based RTA rigs I will bring along. I use one on a daily basis. The other will just need a small adapter from radio shack (1/4" male to 1/8" male converter) to get it to work.

However, I only have one disc with pink noise on it. So, if someone has one of those 1/8" male phone jack to RCA out cables handy we might need it for the second rig.

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

Ok, here's the count as of now:

STI<>GTO - pending childbirth

Ge0 - confirmed

Calponte - confirmed

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX - confirmed

Blacklac - changed mind

Rockin'Z28 - confirmed, bringing brother

Overkll - confirmed, possibly bringing others

xcoldricex - confirmed

WLDock - confirmed, possibly bringing others

ezaudio - confirmed

2DEEP2 - confirmed

Natan - awaiting confirmation

Abaddon - 100% confirmed

Foglght - Definite maybe


----------



## Ge0

Ge0 said:


> I would not expect you to show up if your daughter has been born. That is too exciting. You'll soon find car audio comes in second.
> 
> I have two laptop based RTA rigs I will bring along. I use one on a daily basis. The other will just need a small adapter from radio shack (1/4" male to 1/8" male converter) to get it to work.
> 
> However, I only have one disc with pink noise on it. So, if someone has one of those 1/8" male phone jack to RCA out cables handy we might need it for the second rig.
> 
> Ge0


Nevermind my dribble. Both RTA setups are functional. I'm also experimenting with FreeWare MLS software on each. Although I won't be an expert in using this software by the time of the meet.

Ge0


----------



## Rockin'Z28

My brother is riding in with me as well.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## envisionelec

Ge0 said:


> Nevermind my dribble. Both RTA setups are functional. I'm also experimenting with FreeWare MLS software on each. Although I won't be an expert in using this software by the time of the meet.
> 
> Ge0


That's good because I don't know anything about my own system yet.  So far, it's just a bunch of amps, some wire and speakers mounted. Nothing happens when I turn the radio on because NOTHING IS HOOKED UP. Well, the Behringer DCX comes on...but it's on the floor. It's a wee bit nippley outside to be toying with the stereo. Maybe I'll buy some heat paks and man-up.

Are you sure you still want to meet me? I'm much less annoying in person.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

ezaudio said:


> That's good because I don't know anything about my own system yet.  So far, it's just a bunch of amps, some wire and speakers mounted. Nothing happens when I turn the radio on because NOTHING IS HOOKED UP. Well, the Behringer DCX comes on...but it's on the floor. It's a wee bit nippley outside to be toying with the stereo. Maybe I'll buy some heat paks and man-up.
> 
> Are you sure you still want to meet me? I'm much less annoying in person.


Annoying.... how so.... 




Any chance someone could bring some "*Hi, my name is..*" stickers?? I suck at names...


----------



## Rockin'Z28

[Any chance someone could bring some "*Hi, my name is..*" stickers?? I suck at names...[/QUOTE]


I'm working on some of those stickers. Wanna see if I can grab some from work.

Congrats on re-claiming the avatar and such!


----------



## birdie2000

I was thinking about those stickers. If you can get some Rockin'Z28 that would be great. We can put names and screen names on them since I'm sure that's how most of us know each other lol.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

birdie2000 said:


> I was thinking about those stickers. If you can get some Rockin'Z28 that would be great. We can put names and screen names on them since I'm sure that's how most of us know each other lol.


That's JUST what I was thinking... and it would save a LOT of confusion... 

I'm worried... Salts gone down on the roads alread... I donno if I wanna drive the Subie anymore... No fender liners ATM... But, they just need to be put in.. so maybe... 

Birdie

I wanted to ask, prior to this, would it be a problem if I had some guys from my Pontiac Vibe forum stop to look at the Subie, if only for a short time? 

The 2 members of GenVibe ARE very respectfull guys and it wouldn't be likely they would bring any asshats along. The one guy Paul, his moms boyfriend just happens to own THIS... Carefull, boner inducing thread included... 
http://forums.genvibe.com/zerothread?id=30555


----------



## calponte

ezaudio said:


> That's good because I don't know anything about my own system yet.  So far, it's just a bunch of amps, some wire and speakers mounted. Nothing happens when I turn the radio on because NOTHING IS HOOKED UP. Well, the Behringer DCX comes on...but it's on the floor. It's a wee bit nippley outside to be toying with the stereo. Maybe I'll buy some heat paks and man up.



It's 40 here and i had to do it all day yesterday...ahhh. And I have more to do today..and tomorrow my sub is here.....uggghhhhhh

lol

Can anyone give me a good reason i shouldnt mount this 17" sub inverted IB?


----------



## birdie2000

Holy ****, I'm pretty sure I know of that guy Ken. My brother went to school with his son since elementary school. I've heard about that place but never had the opportunity to go there.

Yeah, that's fine if they come for a little while.


----------



## Abaddon

I'm 100% confirmed now. Will be carpooling with Overkill.


----------



## Abaddon

> However, I only have one disc with pink noise on it. So, if someone has one of those 1/8" male phone jack to RCA out cables handy we might need it for the second rig.
> 
> Ge0


I might have one of those.. leme check.


----------



## Abaddon

calponte said:


> Can anyone give me a good reason i shouldnt mount this 17" sub inverted IB?


Because that might be just TOO awesome?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

birdie2000 said:


> Holy ****, I'm pretty sure I know of that guy Ken. My brother went to school with his son since elementary school. I've heard about that place but never had the opportunity to go there.
> 
> Yeah, that's fine if they come for a little while.


Incredible isn't it...!!! and to think in somewhere in the D-town area... 

I'll let them know, they may or may not make it, just checking b4 hand to make sure.... 

Thanks..


----------



## birdie2000

I'm actually somewhat surprised that he posted pics of it online. My brother has told me, and again did today when I showed him that thread, that he always seemed to be somewhat secretive about the place for obvious reasons. My brother has been offered several times to go there, but it never came to be for some reason. I've been bugging him for years to take me when he goes lol. He doesn't see Ken's son very often any more since they graduated a couple years ago, so I doubt I ever will. Awesome place for sure!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

birdie2000 said:


> I'm actually somewhat surprised that he posted pics of it online. My brother has told me, and again did today when I showed him that thread, that he always seemed to be somewhat secretive about the place for obvious reasons. My brother has been offered several times to go there, but it never came to be for some reason. I've been bugging him for years to take me when he goes lol. He doesn't see Ken's son very often any more since they graduated a couple years ago, so I doubt I ever will. Awesome place for sure!


Well, if you notice, only interior shots and no mention of WHERE exactly it is, but I would guess he has ARMED GUARDS present 24/7, I know I would..


----------



## calponte

Abaddon said:


> Because that might be just TOO awesome?


Well, i think i may have to. Think it's gonna hit the floor if i dont.

Back to work..whole cars tore apart...lol


----------



## envisionelec

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Annoying.... how so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance someone could bring some "*Hi, my name is..*" stickers?? I suck at names...


Eh, I don't hawk stuff in person...such as (spoken with rumbling announcer's voice): "*DSPower! The only drop-in, retrofit solution for putting the Behringer DCX2496 in your carrrr!*"


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I edited my post. To be honest, its been a few years since I have been to one myself.
> 
> Hey, what part of W Michigan do you live in? I moved to Metro Detroit from St.Joseph years ago. I still have family there and in Chicagoland.
> 
> Ge0


I might be able to make it. I can't believe I've missed this. I guess just too busy to check the forums. I was trying to find where this was going to be, so if someone could get me a pm, that would be sweet. 

Sounds like it will be pretty close by for me (Clinton Township). I was curious to see what others might think of my setup.


----------



## Ge0

Abaddon said:


> I might have one of those.. leme check.


I get better results using the pink noise on my Sheffield disc vs the built in pink noise gernerator of TrueRTA.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Well, if you notice, only interior shots and no mention of WHERE exactly it is, but I would guess he has ARMED GUARDS present 24/7, I know I would..



Could we hold our meeting there ?

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> I might be able to make it. I can't believe I've missed this. I guess just too busy to check the forums. I was trying to find where this was going to be, so if someone could get me a pm, that would be sweet.
> 
> Sounds like it will be pretty close by for me (Clinton Township). I was curious to see what others might think of my setup.


PM Birdie for the address. The meet will be in Livonia. About a 40 minute drive for you at the most.

Ge0


----------



## Abaddon

Ge0 said:


> I get better results using the pink noise on my Sheffield disc vs the built in pink noise gernerator of TrueRTA.
> 
> Ge0


What I have is a female 1/4" to L&R RCA adapter.

it kinda looks like this, but the one Male RCA is replaced with a 1/4" Jack


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ge0 said:


> Could we hold our meeting there ?
> 
> Ge0


Not very likely, only a select few get to see the collection, well, select car clubs... 

Hell, Paul, the guy in the pics, that was his first time seeing the collection and his moms BF and her have been together for MONTHS... It was a few months, before I had even found out that his moms BF HAD the cars, so understandibly not many get to see it, or where IT is.... 

Did you happen to see all the Vettes....  Like the C5 to 56' conversions.. He's got a Callaway C16 and has helped both Callaway and Lingenfelter design Vette stuff... There is just so many things to gawk at...


----------



## xcoldricex

anyone need a w12gti or _maybe _an aura mr15?


----------



## Overkll

I need quite a few items, but want some input first! Only have a CD8454 right now, not installed yet. Oh, and door pods needing 170mm speakers and some tweeters (have some old Dualmags installed right now).


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Overkll said:


> I need quite a few items, but want some input first! Only have a CD8454 right now, not installed yet. Oh, and door pods needing 170mm speakers and some tweeters (have some old Dualmags installed right now).


i've got a bunch of things, not quite of the highest quality, I could bring to the meet? http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23304

Again, not the best gear, but could get you going on a budget..


----------



## Overkll

As long as the host is alright with some buying/selling I a game! However, my car is a very tight fit, so I really would like to test fit an amp/speakers if I could. 

A subwoofer is another story...


----------



## birdie2000

Fine by me. Hell, you guys can buy my stuff if you want.


----------



## STI<>GTO

xcoldricex said:


> anyone need a w12gti or _maybe _an aura mr15?


I may be interested in that w12gti if you still have it on Sunday....



birdie2000 said:


> Fine by me. Hell, you guys can buy my stuff if you want.


Like a massive unnamed four channel with 0 awg power connections?


----------



## birdie2000

Yes, assuming you decide to bring it. 

Is that the old style JBL sub? I may be interested in it too.

I have a SI Mag 12 around I may be selling as well if anyone's interested.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

So, now it's a swap meet too....


----------



## birdie2000

Everything's for sale for the right price.


----------



## birdie2000

Abbadon, I believe I have quite a bit of Raammat sitting around I'd be happy to sell to you after seeing your dilemma about buying it in Canada


----------



## calponte

I got a 2ch Eclipse amp(125x2), a PPI PC2350 (1400w) and a DD9510 for sale. lol


----------



## xcoldricex

my subwoofer amp stopped working?? 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23577


----------



## Rockin'Z28

I got a couple of dozen of those adhesive name tags. They're not the really nice ones though...they don't say "Hi, my name is:" on them, so you're gonna have to remember to say that part yourself!  



Ge0 said:


> I have two laptop based RTA rigs I will bring along. I use one on a daily basis. The other will just need a small adapter from radio shack (1/4" male to 1/8" male converter) to get it to work.
> Ge0


Hey, Ge0. Could you give a quick primer on what the RTA setup will do, and what it won't do. Is this something you can put in different people's rides and give some type of readout of the freq. response in the cabin?? Thanks.


----------



## Ge0

Rockin'Z28 said:


> I got a couple of dozen of those adhesive name tags. They're not the really nice ones though...they don't say "Hi, my name is:" on them, so you're gonna have to remember to say that part yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Ge0. Could you give a quick primer on what the RTA setup will do, and what it won't do. Is this something you can put in different people's rides and give some type of readout of the freq. response in the cabin?? Thanks.



We can put this in anyones vehicle to take freq response measurements. As long as you have a line input or CD player you'll be all set.

Yes, RTA or MLS will give you a frequency response. I'm working on adding time alignment error by the time we meet on Sunday.

P.S. P.M. me on Saturday to remind me to bring the amp. I have a ton of **** piled up in the basement to bring and don't want to forget this!!!

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

Let me know if I'm missing anyone:

STI<>GTO - pending childbirth

Ge0 - confirmed

Calponte - confirmed

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX - confirmed

Blacklac - changed mind

Rockin'Z28 - confirmed, bringing brother

Overkll - confirmed, possibly bringing others

xcoldricex - confirmed

WLDock - confirmed, possibly bringing others

ezaudio - no system

2DEEP2 - confirmed

Natan - confirmed

Abaddon - 100% confirmed

Foglght - confirmed

dazz - 50/50

Just as a reminder, the meet is going to be open house-style and is running from 1pm - 5pm. I'm working on the grilled food situation, but just in case, bringing snacks is encouraged. Again, there will definitely be pop and water available, and likely some chips or something to munch on.

Rockin'Z28, do you plan to be here near the beginning since you're bringing the name tags? I can get some too if you can't be here at the start.


----------



## STI<>GTO

birdie2000 said:


> STI<>GTO - pending childbirth


Pretty good chance I'll be there.  



birdie2000 said:


> Ge0 - confirmed


Thanks for bringin' the RTA along. 1st!!!!!!



birdie2000 said:


> Blacklac - changed mind


What? You don't have anything better to do!


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> Pretty good chance I'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for bringin' the RTA along. 1st!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What? You don't have anything better to do!


I'll have two setups with me. One on an older laptop for basic RTA measurements and the other laptop which can also take basic RTA measurements but also has more advanced measurements (assuming I learn the software good enough between now and then).

Anyone is free to try this stuff out as long as they respect my property. I'll be there to assist. We can tinker with this stuff as long as the batteries last in each machine. I'll bring the chargers along, but, it takes some time to replenish the batteries.

Oh, and I'll bring a bag of chips and some pop too 

Ge0


----------



## BlackLac

STI<>GTO said:


> What? You don't have anything better to do!




I really wish I could make it out, hear some nice setups. My uncle was just released from the hospital on Wednesday. He had cancer and was too far along to be helped. He passed Yesterday.


----------



## birdie2000

We have extension cords and outlets close enough that you can power the laptops with AC in the car.


----------



## envisionelec

birdie2000 said:


> Let me know if I'm missing anyone:
> 
> STI<>GTO - pending childbirth
> 
> Ge0 - confirmed
> 
> Calponte - confirmed
> 
> Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX - confirmed
> 
> Blacklac - changed mind
> 
> Rockin'Z28 - confirmed, bringing brother
> 
> Overkll - confirmed, possibly bringing others
> 
> xcoldricex - confirmed
> 
> WLDock - confirmed, possibly bringing others
> 
> ezaudio - confirmed
> 
> 2DEEP2 - confirmed
> 
> Natan - awaiting confirmation
> 
> Abaddon - 100% confirmed
> 
> Foglght - confirmed
> 
> dazz - 50/50
> 
> Just as a reminder, the meet is going to be open house-style and is running from 1pm - 5pm. I'm working on the grilled food situation, but just in case, bringing snacks is encouraged. Again, there will definitely be pop and water available, and likely some chips or something to munch on.
> 
> Rockin'Z28, do you plan to be here near the beginning since you're bringing the name tags? I can get some too if you can't be here at the start.



As much as I'd love to come...

I have to bow out at the last minute. It's a long drive and I really don't have my system together. I have been battling a stomach bug the last couple days and I have gotten even further behind. So sorry.


----------



## birdie2000

I don't have a system in my truck at all right now. Now obviously it would kinda suck if everyone showed up without a system, but feel free to come by and hang out and listen to others' systems even if you don't have something.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

ezaudio said:


> As much as I'd love to come...
> 
> I have to bow out at the last minute. It's a long drive and I really don't have my system together. I have been battling a stomach bug the last couple days and I have gotten even further behind. So sorry.


Bu, bu, bu, but...... hope you feel better...


----------



## Rockin'Z28

birdie2000 said:


> Just as a reminder, the meet is going to be open house-style and is running from 1pm - 5pm. I'm working on the grilled food situation, but just in case, bringing snacks is encouraged. Again, there will definitely be pop and water available, and likely some chips or something to munch on.
> 
> Rockin'Z28, do you plan to be here near the beginning since you're bringing the name tags? I can get some too if you can't be here at the start.


I'm planning on being there at 1:00. I've been looking at the weather, and I'm really leaning towards bringing my truck instead of my Z28. Since it's my daily driver, I'd really like to expose it to Ge0's RTA setup. It's got an Eclipse HU, MB Quarts in all four doors, and a couple of 8" Kickers under the rear seat driven by a 5ch Directed amp. 

Another idea for food would be for everyone to bring 4-5$ and kick in pizza. A few pies from the local pizzeria is always easy on everyone. I've done this on field trips with classes before, so everyone has to bring some singles. It doesn't work if everyone has a $20 and needs change.


----------



## Ge0

ezaudio said:


> As much as I'd love to come...
> 
> I have to bow out at the last minute. It's a long drive and I really don't have my system together. I have been battling a stomach bug the last couple days and I have gotten even further behind. So sorry.


I'm sure Birdies place has a nice and comfy ****ter. That, and there are quite a few truck stops along the way you could stop at in case of emergency.

Come on now....

We don't care if your system is complete or not. It's all about hanging out and swapping ideas anyway.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

From what I read there might be a total of three of us that have a running system in our vehicles. 

Part of the disease I guess, always buying new ****, ripping it out, swapping it, and redo'ing everything.

I was thinking about selling off my Zapco's and buying this Soundstream Rubicon I saw on ebay the other day http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23520

Ge0


----------



## envisionelec

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Bu, bu, bu, but...... hope you feel better...



Thanks. I'll be around next spring, anyway...


----------



## calponte

I got my processor in today...OMFG...someone please help me tune...lol
Holy canole...this is insane how much time it's gonna take to tune. I'm gonna try to get the time correction set and that'll be about it. LMAO

Anyway..back out to tidy up and redo my floor so it will accomodate the 17" that came yesterday...oh boy 

Dont laugh at my stuff..im thinkin it might look a bit messy


----------



## birdie2000

Ok, we officially have food. A buddy of mine who is an excellent cook is going to be attending and he's going to cook some hamburgers, brats, and homemade chicken strips. We'll also have chips and/or pretzels depending on what Costco has a deal on tonight.  Right now we have coke, cherry coke, and dr. pepper. If anyone needs diet pop or absolutely detests these please let me know and I'll pick some more up.


----------



## birdie2000

btw, has anyone heard anything for sure from 2DEEP2 or Natan? 2DEEP2 pm'd me for directions but wasn't sure if he was coming. I put him down as confirmed because someone in this thread mentioned that he said he was definitely coming, however I haven't heard anything else. Can either of them be further confirmed?


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> Ok, we officially have food. A buddy of mine who is an excellent cook is going to be attending and he's going to cook some hamburgers, brats, and homemade chicken strips. We'll also have chips and/or pretzels depending on what Costco has a deal on tonight.  Right now we have coke, cherry coke, and dr. pepper. If anyone needs diet pop or absolutely detests these please let me know and I'll pick some more up.


What can we chip in and/or what can we bring?

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

He's going to Costco tonight and picking up what he needs. Depending on how much it comes out to I'll let you guys know what's up.


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> He's going to Costco tonight and picking up what he needs. Depending on how much it comes out to I'll let you guys know what's up.


When I first brought up the idea of this meet I pictured a few guys hanging out in some strip mall parking lot looking over each others work on their rides. It has grown to something much bigger. Obviously for the better. I'm pretty excited about this thingy on Sunday. Nobody I know personally has any clue what I am all about in regards to my obsession with audio. Now I'll be surrounded by similar folk.

Cya there. Good job setting this up on short notice Birdie. If you need anything between now and then PM me.

Ge0


----------



## calponte

Same here..
anything just holler.

Ya this will be kinda weird, since i dont know anyone whos into audio as much as i am.


----------



## 2DEEP2

birdie2000 said:


> btw, has anyone heard anything for sure from 2DEEP2 or Natan? 2DEEP2 pm'd me for directions but wasn't sure if he was coming. I put him down as confirmed because someone in this thread mentioned that he said he was definitely coming, however I haven't heard anything else. Can either of them be further confirmed?


Sunday, 11th Nov., 1 pm - 5 pm, Natan and I should be there.

I originally told Natan 12 - 2 pm, so he might be a little early. 
He is to be in Livonia for an event with his son anyway.


----------



## birdie2000

Great! See you guys there.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

So, one last ask... is there ANYTHING needed to be brought.... I "may" or may not get a chance to check this tomorrow..


----------



## birdie2000

Nope. Everything's all set. Only things you guys need to bring are your cars and any music or testing equipment you may care to share.


----------



## xcoldricex

light rain is in the forecast... hope it's not too chilly!

anyone want me to bring the aura mr15? i'm bringing the w12gti as some people expressed interest...

also is anyone an amp guru? i opened up my 1500xxk and everything looks pretty fine to me... fuses are fine, it powers up fine - it's not the rcas as i hooked up another amp to them and it works fine..... mmmrg.

thanks again birdie2000 and ge0 for organizing/providing space!


----------



## Ge0

xcoldricex said:


> light rain is in the forecast... hope it's not too chilly!
> 
> anyone want me to bring the aura mr15? i'm bringing the w12gti as some people expressed interest...
> 
> also is anyone an amp guru? i opened up my 1500xxk and everything looks pretty fine to me... fuses are fine, it powers up fine - it's not the rcas as i hooked up another amp to them and it works fine..... mmmrg.
> 
> thanks again birdie2000 and ge0 for organizing/providing space!


If I have time I'll bring my oscilloscope and DMM. We'll see if we can't diagnose something simple. I have a lot going on tomorrow so can't promise we'll be able to fix anything.

Ge0


----------



## envisionelec

Ge0 said:


> If I have time I'll bring my oscilloscope and DMM. We'll see if we can't diagnose something simple. I have a lot going on tomorrow so can't promise we'll be able to fix anything.
> 
> Ge0


Is this thing going to be indoors? If it is, I might be able to make it.


----------



## STI<>GTO

ezaudio said:


> Is this thing going to be indoors? If it is, I might be able to make it.


No room for cars indoors.


----------



## STI<>GTO

xcoldricex said:


> i'm bringing the w12gti as some people expressed interest...


You wouldn't happen to have an enclosure for the wgti also would you? If so, bring it too please.

Also, anybody have an enclosure for a pair of eights layin' around?


----------



## birdie2000

Actually, there are two bays where people can pull in cars to listen/whatever indoors. We can rotate cars in and out if people want, or however everyone wants to arrange it. Otherwise all the cars will be outdoors, however there is an indoor area where the food will be that you can hang out if you wish.


----------



## xcoldricex

no but someone else has a w12gti in their car.

i need a smaller 12" enclosure also... the aura is in a huge JL HO box that's like 100 lbs


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Well, guys, i'll be on my way shortly, with the rain and the fact that they have already put salt down in areas, I WON'T be bringing the Subaru... Sorry.. 

I'll be driving the DD Pontiac Vibe... HU only, nothing but stock system... 

This sucks, I've spent like 12hrs doing deadening on the subie... I was kinda hoping to see how well it's changed things... So far i've got the outter skin on both doors and the drivers side foot well... I'm almost through 25 sheets of V-max though to...


----------



## birdie2000

Damn, salt? Nothing like that out this way I don't believe, but I haven't been outside yet. Where are you coming from?


----------



## calponte

They've put no salt my way either


----------



## durwood

Damn, really wanted to come this weekend but I have other things to take care of today. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## calponte

BRING THE SUBIE !!


----------



## breezyjr

Didn't have time to read through this whole thread, just got an email about it.
If anyone lives in the commerce twp/novi area, I'd be willing to let y'all borrow my Audiocontrol RTA.

I hope to be able to make it later in the day, but don't know yet.

Let me know if you'd like to borrow the RTA.

email 

my user name at gmail com

Breezyjr


----------



## xcoldricex

thanks again birdie2000 and ge0 for getting the ball rolling for this! it was great meeting everyone!


----------



## Foglght

Yeah, thanks for getting everything together. Met a bunch of great people. 

The RTA was great. I had everything set up perfect, until the ride home when my fat finger clicked the preset button and reset everything. DOH!


----------



## birdie2000

No problem guys, glad you all could make it!

Damn man, that sucks! Sounds like we had that happen a couple times now tonight lol. It did sound nice before you went and did that lol.


----------



## xcoldricex

i didn't even get to listen to 2deep2's car! next time hopefully.... 

and hopefully Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX makes an appearance


----------



## Rockin'Z28

Oh, man! That was a blast. A huge thanks to Birdie for the space, and to the Dad (does that make him the Big Bird??) for the hospitality. And to Birdie's bud for the cookin'. Man, those were some good chicken fingers.

And thanks to Ge0 for bringing out the RTA. He did a great job in a basic Car Tuning 101 session. I know that I learned a lot. It looks like I need to budget for a signal processor next.

That was a good time and I got to meet a great bunch of folks. Thanks to all that came out and showed their cars. I'd drive across the state again to do that!


----------



## calponte

2deep2's car was off the hook.

Thanks again Jim, that food rocked, and so did that OCD fridge o' beverages.

Thanks for the help everyone. Nice to meet some great folks, had a blast, seen some cool cars and learned a bit too.


----------



## Ge0

breezyjr said:


> Didn't have time to read through this whole thread, just got an email about it.
> If anyone lives in the commerce twp/novi area, I'd be willing to let y'all borrow my Audiocontrol RTA.
> 
> I hope to be able to make it later in the day, but don't know yet.
> 
> Let me know if you'd like to borrow the RTA.
> 
> email
> 
> my user name at gmail com
> 
> Breezyjr


It's too bad you couldn't make it today. You would have had a lot to talk about with us. Keep an eye out for another meet. We had a good time today and could probably have kept going. I see another meet in our not so distant future.

On another note, I stopped by to see your install page. GOOD START!!! For the life of me I can't figure out why you are ripping out your current gear in exchange for other stuff. What you had was already pretty nice. I guess you suffer from the same disease as the rest of us, upgradeitous.

Ge0


----------



## Abaddon

xcoldricex said:


> i didn't even get to listen to 2deep2's car! next time hopefully....


Trust me.. you don't want to hear it. You'll just loose that much more of your life trying to keep up...


----------



## Ge0

Jim,

Once again, thanks a bunch for arranging the facilities. I feel like **** though. I did not thank your dad personally for letting us use his shop before I had to leave. I also can't help but feeling guilty for not paying a dime for the food or drink. Perhaps at our next meet I could handle this portion. Please convey my thanks. You're lucky to have such a guy for a dad. He actually showed interest in your hobby!!!

This place was dreamy for a cold weather meet. Carpeted and heated garage bay with decent lighting!!! The second bay in the delivery pit was a little scarey but did serve its function.

I saw some great install work today. You guys went through great efforts to pretty your stuff up. It makes me feel a little embarrased about what state my stuff is in. Your equipment sets show great potential. You just need to make the most of what you have. We used the RTA to make some basic adjustments today to show you what is possible. But, that's where it all begins. Although your frequency spectra was well balanced, your staging could use some work. 

Rockin Z. Your pickup does not have a large degree of adjustability but sounded pretty damn good how it was. Any additional adjustments I would make would take tons of money and time to make incremental improvements. Leave it how it is. Well, perhaps take care of that buzzing noise that occurs when you lower your back seat over your subs .

XcoldriceX. You have great potential with your system. The freq spectrum was not too far out of whack. You just needed to compensate for some vehicle based dips and peaks. However, your image lacked focus. You have the ability to tweak about anything you want. I suggest zeroing in on your imaging then redo'ing EQ from there. 

Calponte. What can I say, I loved your system. It also has huge potential. Your install work is flawless. It looked real cool. You have a true talent there. Everything else is in place. About all you need to do is work on the imaging and then re-balance the frequency response.

Ryan (sorry, forgot your damn screen name). Duplicate what I just said to XcoldriceX and Calponte. Enough said...

WLdock. Boy I hope you got your system up and running before the end of the night. You have a good coach in 2deep2. Listen to him and you'll be the envy off all. P.S. I liked your amp rack... 

Words of advice for all of you (with the exception of 2deep2 of course)

1.) Forget EQ adjustments for now. Save off what you have and set everything flat. Assuming speaker placement/angles are set (most of yours were) you should start messing with phasing. Reverse one channel in your front stage mid. Did that help focus the image better? If you have rear fill, try doing the same. Next, try reversing phase between stereo pairs in front and rear. Did that help? Try every variation of phase adjustment you have. Once you have this set, and only once you have this set, move on to step two.

2.) Most of you have the ability to adjust time alignment. I highly recommend doing so. Follow my post titled "HTF can I measure time delay between speakers?" to figure out how to do so. If this still confuses the **** out of you then I'll be happy to help out. After all, we are all reasonably local to each other....

3.) Set your crossover points more accurately. By now you should know some of the limitations of the drivers you use. Choosing crossover points to minimize impact of the frequency response should come next. For example, spacing between high and low, slopes, filter type, etc... The RTA can be a powerfull tool in doing so. Again, I'd be happy to help if you feel nervous about doing this.

4.) Now you can begin playing with the EQ. Chances are that since you did your work up front with steps 1 through 3 you won't need to do much.

I had fun today. I like to think that I have progressed in my knowledge of what to do, however, I have a lot to learn. As I gain in my knowledge I'd be happy to share. Maybe we need to set something up to where we meet every couple of months .

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

I forgot to mention this. Most of you heard 2deep2's car, and my Durango to a much lesser extent. This is the imaging you should strive for. You won't be able to move your front seats to the back seat like 2deep2 did for his comp car, but, with your equipment sets and a lot of painstaking tuning you can get reasonably close. At least for the drivers seat only that is. Most of our cars were our daily drivers. Who gives a **** what the passenger experiences as long as YOU are happy .

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

To our fellow Canucks. Thanks for taking the time to cross the border and join us. Abbandon, next time bring your ride too. The Smart car was cool, but, I wanted to see your work as well.

Ge0


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

My turn,

Birdie (Jim) Thank you(and pops) VERY much for being such a gracious host, and your dad was GREAT as well, man if only I could get my dad the SLIGHTEST bit interested in what I do... we would be a TEAM... alas, he could car less... 

Regardless, what a GREAT time.... I was the proverbial "Kid in a candy store" last night... What an incredible kaleidoscope of sound... I only wish I had more time... next time... Next time, I'll have something to show as well... 

xcoldricex, I sure hope you get your sub issues sorted and you will, it'll just take some time and maybe a new sub... Like Ge0 said, there is some serious potential there already, it's just tweaking now, well, and getting a few loose ends tied up, welcome to the obsession.

I am STILL terrible with names, it's gotta be the ADD  Even the name tags, which I think was my idea, still didn't help me a heck of a lot... besides the point... 

2DEEP2, thank you for bringing out the comp car... It really opened my eyes to how maniacal you "comp" guys truly are (not in a bad way of course). One day maybe, I'll be able to aspire to that level of dedication and comitment... 

I can't remember who had the Nissan Ultima...Calponte? Anyway, overall, your system is the sound that I would wish to emulate, I herd many different sounding cars and that is by far and away my "style" of sound... It may have lacked the precision of say 2DEEP2's car, but the "fullness" of it is what truly got me... The fact that it sounded like the subs were under that dash was VERY impressive as well... If I can get the Subie to produce mid/sub-bass like that, I will be a VERY happy boy..!! I want them TWEETERS to... 

Ge0, Thank you for the time in the Durango, I really liked it, something about it wasn't as "full" as I had hoped or expected... Not that ANYTHING sounded bad, goodness.. but I guess it just didn't "fit" my style, if was very nice none-the-less.... 

WLdock, Man I sure wish I had more time in your car.. come spring things will be all sorted for sure, I'm sure.... that DD 17" was sick though... and that True amp... I thought I was looking at home audio gear..  

I didn't catch the name of the guy with the 300c, I saw great potential and being able to demo even the 4" PRS component set has really set my expectations high for my 6.5" PRS combo... Thank you for the seat time... I hope you enjoy the Rusted Root... 

Well, I know I forgot a few guys, I'm sorry, it was still great being amungst so many other audio nuts... 

Jim, Like Ge0, I feel awful for not chipping in on the food, please, give me a PP addy and I'll send 10-15$ to help cover, I was so caught up in everything, it just TOTALLY slipped my mind, I did get to personally thank your dad for allowing this, though..!!

And thank you to the COOK, although, your name has already slipped my mind... 

Again, it was a GREAT time, up to the point where I just walked back into my house...... I gotta call from the GF, and she had just hit a deer on the highway....  I am proud of her however, she didn't lose control, did do ANYTHING wrong that would have endangered her or her friend and her daughter that was with her.... They were doing about 77 when she hit it, and I went to find this... 









I got half a mind to go and try to find it, she said she's seen a lot of deer, but never one as big as the one she hit... She said it was a buck with some nice horns.. (that could also be a bunch of nerves talking though)

Anyway, and again THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, for setting this up and getting it all going... I can't believe that nobody showed to the last one...

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## Abaddon

Ge0 said:


> To our fellow Canucks. Thanks for taking the time to cross the border and join us. Abaddon, next time bring your ride too. The Smart car was cool, but, I wanted to see your work as well.
> 
> Ge0


Mine is nothing special at the moment.

I just threw in some Type-R 5-1/4 components for now (Super cheap, and required no mods to drop in the doors). I want to do a three way setup... maybe revelators in the doors and a 10cm PRS mid... oohhhh how I want that sexy yellow mid... Hummm.. I wonder how it would sound with the mid-bass and mid-range in the doors firing across the car, and the tweeter in the sails... maybe I should go with dome mids for being that far off axis....

soooo many choices...

Next spring... next spring...


EDIT: I'm also considering dropping 2 Aura Whispers in each pillar to serve as my mid...


----------



## Foglght

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> My turn,
> 
> Birdie (Jim) Thank you(and pops) VERY much for being such a gracious host, and your dad was GREAT as well, man if only I could get my dad the SLIGHTEST bit interested in what I do... we would be a TEAM... alas, he could car less...
> 
> Regardless, what a GREAT time.... I was the proverbial "Kid in a candy store" last night... What an incredible kaleidoscope of sound... I only wish I had more time... next time... Next time, I'll have something to show as well...
> 
> xcoldricex, I sure hope you get your sub issues sorted and you will, it'll just take some time and maybe a new sub... Like Ge0 said, there is some serious potential there already, it's just tweaking now, well, and getting a few loose ends tied up, welcome to the obsession.
> 
> I am STILL terrible with names, it's gotta be the ADD  Even the name tags, which I think was my idea, still didn't help me a heck of a lot... besides the point...
> 
> 2DEEP2, thank you for bringing out the comp car... It really opened my eyes to how maniacal you "comp" guys truly are (not in a bad way of course). One day maybe, I'll be able to aspire to that level of dedication and comitment...
> 
> I can't remember who had the Nissan Ultima...Calponte? Anyway, overall, your system is the sound that I would wish to emulate, I herd many different sounding cars and that is by far and away my "style" of sound... It may have lacked the precision of say 2DEEP2's car, but the "fullness" of it is what truly got me... The fact that it sounded like the subs were under that dash was VERY impressive as well... If I can get the Subie to produce mid/sub-bass like that, I will be a VERY happy boy..!! I want them TWEETERS to...
> 
> Ge0, Thank you for the time in the Durango, I really liked it, something about it wasn't as "full" as I had hoped or expected... Not that ANYTHING sounded bad, goodness.. but I guess it just didn't "fit" my style, if was very nice none-the-less....
> 
> WLdock, Man I sure wish I had more time in your car.. come spring things will be all sorted for sure, I'm sure.... that DD 17" was sick though... and that True amp... I thought I was looking at home audio gear..
> 
> I didn't catch the name of the guy with the 300c, I saw great potential and being able to demo even the 4" PRS component set has really set my expectations high for my 6.5" PRS combo... Thank you for the seat time... I hope you enjoy the Rusted Root...
> 
> Well, I know I forgot a few guys, I'm sorry, it was still great being amungst so many other audio nuts...
> 
> Jim, Like Ge0, I feel awful for not chipping in on the food, please, give me a PP addy and I'll send 10-15$ to help cover, I was so caught up in everything, it just TOTALLY slipped my mind, I did get to personally thank your dad for allowing this, though..!!
> 
> And thank you to the COOK, although, your name has already slipped my mind...
> 
> Again, it was a GREAT time, up to the point where I just walked back into my house...... I gotta call from the GF, and she had just hit a deer on the highway....  I am proud of her however, she didn't lose control, did do ANYTHING wrong that would have endangered her or her friend and her daughter that was with her.... They were doing about 77 when she hit it, and I went to find this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got half a mind to go and try to find it, she said she's seen a lot of deer, but never one as big as the one she hit... She said it was a buck with some nice horns.. (that could also be a bunch of nerves talking though)
> 
> Anyway, and again THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, for setting this up and getting it all going... I can't believe that nobody showed to the last one...
> 
> Cheers,
> Aaron



Altima here. I'm hoping to get some time in the near future to grab all the equipment for that RTA setup. The 4 minutes I did listen to it after the RTA was definitely a change. Thanks for the kind words. 

I can't remember who was doing the cooking, but it looked fantastic. I wish I hadn't eaten 10lbs. of Chicken Shack before going. 

Next time I can bring my battery charger to keep the vehicles powered. I know mine was dying toward the end. 

I forgot who owned the durango, but I did not get a chance to sit and listen. Wish I had, because everyone said it sounded nice. 

Hopefully there will be another one soon! I'm more than willing to throw in for beer/food/place to rent (if needed) for the next one.

Let me know.

Ryan


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ahhh, sorry foglght.... I did say i was terrible with anmes..




lol



Loved that sound man...


----------



## WLDock

I must say thank you to Jim (Birdie) and his Dad for hosting this event. I thought everything turned out very well even though I got there late with the car still unfinished. Great group of guys and seems all had a blast.....and YES, the food was awesome and I feel bad that I did not give anything. And I hate that I did not get to hear more cars. Nevertheless, this was a needed kick in the butt to get me going....

We REALLY need to do this again in the Spring even if Jim and Dad can't host it.

Aaron, 
I think you mixed me up with the VolVo...I have the 300m...I am terrible with names myself. And the Rusted Root was great...will be adding their stuff to the collection.

Geo,
I would LOVE to spend some time with the RTA before the Spring...too bad I missed out....but I have a lot to do.


Walt
300M Special
JBL/Pioneer PRS


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

WLDock said:


> I must say thank you to Jim (Birdie) and his Dad for hosting this event. I thought everything turned out very well even though I got there late with the car still unfinished. Great group of guys and seems all had a blast.....and YES, the food was awesome and I feel bad that I did not give anything. And I hate that I did not get to hear more cars. Nevertheless, this was a needed kick in the butt to get me going....
> 
> We REALLY need to do this again in the Spring even if Jim and Dad can't host it.
> 
> Aaron,
> I think you mixed me up with the VolVo...I have the 300m...I am terrible with names myself. And the Rusted Root was great...will be adding their stuff to the collection.
> 
> Geo,
> I would LOVE to spend some time with the RTA before the Spring...too bad I missed out....but I have a lot to do.
> 
> 
> Walt
> 300M Special
> JBL/Pioneer PRS



Oh, ok Walt, sorry bout that... Glad you liked the RR... I was REALLY glad to hear the PRS components... even if there was a mid-bass gap, it sill sounded VERY nice... I think i'm really going to like the PRS... 

I gotta ask though Walt, I thought we couldn't get the PRS 4" here? There is a GB trying to be started, so how'd you get them, or am I behind a year or something?


----------



## 2DEEP2

It was nice to meet some of the faces behind the avatars.

Birdie and Geo thanks for pulling it together.

Birdie your dad is a great guy, never thought I would mix work at a local audio get together.

I wish I would have had more seat time in some of the other vehicles.

Nevertheless we closed the place so I enjoyed listening to what I did get to hear.

Have to plan the next meet when the day is long and the outside temperature is warm


----------



## Rockin'Z28

2DEEP2 said:


> Have to plan the next meet when the day is long and the outside temperature is warm



x2 on that


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Just a quick update to those who had a chance to check out the Rusted Root music I was listening to... 

http://www.livenation.com/event/getEvent/eventId/310181?c=dm-255065&p=35962138


----------



## goes2eleven

Hey All,

Had a great time at the meet. So much so that I joined this forum
My screen name is goes2eleven (think Spinal Tap) and my name is Rick.

I'll be posting some pics of my build soon. 
I have an '07 Tacoma regular cab that is quite a challenge because of the very limited space.

birdie2000 - Thanks to you and your Dad for hosting. Nice little shop you guys have there.

Nelson - Thanks for the good eats.

geo - Thanks for showing us how to use the RTA setup. I've downloaded the trial (Rockin'Z28 and I may go halfsies on the full version) and now am looking for a good mic.
Any suggestions?

Thanks to everyone who brought their cars. I got some great ideas and learned a lot.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I still can't believe you fit in that car.... It was definitely a "Hightower" from Police Academy thing... LOL


----------



## calponte

goes2eleven said:


> geo - Thanks for showing us how to use the RTA setup. I've downloaded the trial (Rockin'Z28 and I may go halfsies on the full version) and now am looking for a good mic.
> Any suggestions?



Lemme know if you find one, im looking for one too


----------



## Ge0

calponte said:


> Lemme know if you find one, im looking for one too


Here is a cheap and surprizingly good option. I own two of them:
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=240-520

Then, there is always the standard:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Behringer-ECM80...ryZ15198QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
But you'll also need something like this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/M-Audio-MobileP...ryZ41784QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm sure other options exist. TrueRTA has preset mic calibration curves for both of these I mentioned though.

Ge0


----------



## goes2eleven

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I still can't believe you fit in that car.... It was definitely a "Hightower" from Police Academy thing... LOL


That's not me. That's my brother, Rockin'Z28. I'm the guy in the gray sweatshirt


----------



## goes2eleven

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I still can't believe you fit in that car.... It was definitely a "Hightower" from Police Academy thing... LOL


That's not me. That's my brother, Rockin'Z28. 
I'm the guy in the gray sweatshirt.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

goes2eleven said:


> That's not me. That's my brother, Rockin'Z28.
> I'm the guy in the gray sweatshirt.


I know man.... that's why I threw in the pic, so ya'll new what I was refering to.... 

Just wondering, has he ever done the "Jolly Green Giant" for haloween? Cause that would be great... i'm not dissin in any way here, either...


----------



## -db

Sounds like the next time you guys have a meet, I'll have to make the 3 hour drive over. I didn't start reading the board soon enough to find out about this one. I signed up in the spring, but haven't been back until now.


----------



## Rockin'Z28

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I know man.... that's why I threw in the pic, so ya'll new what I was refering to....
> 
> Just wondering, has he ever done the "Jolly Green Giant" for haloween? Cause that would be great... i'm not dissin in any way here, either...


Dude, when you're this tall there's no need to call attention to it. Plus Halloween is always too cold and nasty to wear a little skimpy outfit like that guy does.

What I really want to do for Halloween is get a black robe and a scythe and be "Death." Just walk around the streets of the subdivisions around here and scatter the kids.  

That Smart Car actually had a respectable amount of headroom!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

-db said:


> Sounds like the next time you guys have a meet, I'll have to make the 3 hour drive over. I didn't start reading the board soon enough to find out about this one. I signed up in the spring, but haven't been back until now.


I made over 2.5hr to go... WELL worth it, to meet such a great group of guys and hear some really nice systems.... Next time around, i'll have something to show..!!

Definitly make it...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Rockin'Z28 said:


> Dude, when you're this tall there's no need to call attention to it. Plus Halloween is always too cold and nasty to wear a little skimpy outfit like that guy does.
> 
> What I really want to do for Halloween is get a black robe and a scythe and be "Death." Just walk around the streets of the subdivisions around here and scatter the kids.
> 
> That Smart Car actually had a respectable amount of headroom!


Yeah, it's funny, I was driving home, after my post above, and it hit me DEATH.... You would make one searious REEPER... the hell with the jolly green giant... 

I know it prolly wouldn't go over so well in a bar, but my parents have an antique scythe..!!! I was going to use it as a kid to do the DEATH thing, but we had to masking tape it and re-paint it "rusty" colored to be able to allow me to take it to school...


----------



## Foglght

Well, it looks like the deep freeze might be over. Any thoughts on another D-town meet?


----------



## calponte

haha...nice.....


----------



## Kenny_Cox

I'd be down, but simply just to see calpontes' car. I dont have any audio yet. Plus, dont count on the deep freeze being over, could snow tomorrow. Never know


----------



## calponte

It should be pretty sweet Im gonna get some Hertz MLK165's in a minute and finsih installing my second 4.150 real soon


----------



## Kenny_Cox

I had a set of germaniums biamped to a 4.150, and an FI SSD powered by a 1.1000 in my trans am. With my borla, and my headers, there was no way I could hear a damn thing at W.O.T. I can only imagine how loud your car must be. Makes making a system a little more tricky!


----------



## xcoldricex

hey guys. i haven't been around - busy with school and djing.... no time for car audio so i haven't progressed much unfortunately, just have a SI mag D2 in the back since that aura blew up .

been lovin the hertz mlk165's though - i'm sure you'll be happy with them calponte.


----------



## calponte

Oh gosh, i sure hope so. I cant believe i took the plunge. But spec wise gosh they look freakin sweet. Cant wait to see what i've been missin hopefully


----------



## Foglght

I'm almost willing to hold this meet at my house. I live in the burbs, but I can fit 3 cars comfortably in the garage and have parking for another 8 in the driveway.


----------



## Ge0

OK guys, lets not be wishy washy like the midwest meet is being. Start throwing out dates and lets get this thing going.

I have my system up and running. It will be dialed in soon. List of things to do:

1.) Rip front doors apart again and build monsterous baffles for my Scans.

2.) Select final midrange and tweet for my front stage. Current driver selection Dynaudio.

3.) Fiberglass pods for the chosen drivers in the front stage.

4.) Totally rip apart and re-do the sub enclosure in my rear cargo area to accomodate a 12" sub.

5.) Pretty up my mess of wiring

6.) Create decorative amp shrouds to give my install some class.

7.) ...

8.) Start incorporating yet to be purchased CARPC and start experimenting with room correction.

By no means will any of this prevent me from attending a meet and letting people audition the vehicle and its latest changes (numerous since our last meet).

As you can see, my list of chores is quite extensive. I'll probably be able to wrap it up by late fall .

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

If you guys are willing to wait another few weeks for the weather, we've still got plenty of parking provided it's warm enough to hold it outside. I know the indoors part was less than ideal last time, but we've got plenty of room outside and it's available.


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> If you guys are willing to wait another few weeks for the weather, we've still got plenty of parking provided it's warm enough to hold it outside. I know the indoors part was less than ideal last time, but we've got plenty of room outside and it's available.


What, are you kidding me? The indoors part ROCKED!!! That is quite a shop your father has. Yes, you do have Plenty-o-space available outside. Don't have to worry about ticking neighbors off with loud music either.

It will be at least a few weeks until I am ready to meet. That is if I'm going to bring my vehicle.

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Man, I thought it was great. It was freezing outside. I wouldn't even mind setting up something either once a month, or every other month. April is kinda harsh on me, but sometime in early may would be fantastic.


----------



## birdie2000

I'm sure we could do that. The only thing I thought maybe people didn't like was that it was a bit cramped around the cars indoors, especially with one being in a truck bay and all.


----------



## Foglght

I'm looking at buying a house in that area anyway, I need to scope the town.


----------



## calponte

It was a lil cramped down there, but by no means unmanageable.

It would be perfect if the weather was nice and we could hoopla all day outside.

But eithers cool with me


----------



## calponte

Kenny_Cox said:


> I had a set of germaniums biamped to a 4.150, and an FI SSD powered by a 1.1000 in my trans am. With my borla, and my headers, there was no way I could hear a damn thing at W.O.T. I can only imagine how loud your car must be. Makes making a system a little more tricky!



lol...ahh...i see. It's not my Volvo we're referring to, it's the Chevelle.

Dammit  , i wanna show the Volvo off.

I'll bring whichever you guys want i suppose. Unless i can get a friend to drive the Volvo, and then bring both


----------



## tommyd

Any dates yet? Maybe I'll be able to make one here.


----------



## birdie2000

Yeah, if you guys wanna wait until the weather agrees, we'd be more than happy to host another meet outdoors. Early May sounds about right to me as long as everyone else agrees.


----------



## Foglght

Birdie......how does May 3rd or 4th sound? That should give everyone one solid month to get stuff ready to rock.


----------



## tommyd

I'll know for sure soon but that sounds a little early for me. School ends in early may and I'm going to Rice Lake to go fishing. But we will see.


----------



## birdie2000

As far as I know that sounds fine. I don't want to commit do that date yet though, wanna make 100% sure that it works. After this weekend I should know more.


----------



## Foglght

Sure, I just wanted to throw something out there to start chipping away at the stone. I've got a billion things to do, but if I know this is coming up, I can always blank the schedule.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Guys, i've been sooooooooo waiting for this post to start again.... I have soooooooo much to do yet, hell, I haven't even finished my sound deadening yet... 

Much like Geo, I have a list of things
1. Finish sound deadening
2. Start cleaning old interior bits and installing
3. Figure out my source issue (not having one ATM) considering a moded Xbox.
3. START installing actual gear
4. Figure out how to get my HLCD's in the car proper
5. Decide if i'm going to use my IDQ's in the sealed box I have, or consider IB
6. See 3
7. Get my wheels fixed and on the car (tires ordered yesterday)
8. See #3 again... lol

Whenever/wherever it happens i'm IN... audio or not.... If I have Audio, i'll need a RTA slot... lol

It would be nice if it was warm out to... lol


----------



## WLDock

Here we go again......

Well, I pulled the never finished first system and want to build a stealth system so.....This time if I am not done I won't sweat it and show up at the start and check out others systems.


----------



## backwoods

I'm up for it, and pretty much open to any date before july.

I have some toys (several dsp's, two of which are beta) I'd like to bring along for you guys to take a gander at and play with, including some software and a purty nice testing rig for anyone who wants to do "on-site" tuning.



Also, some point this summer, I am doing an open-house near my place, outside of Akron, that some of you might want to swing down to. Some high end home setups, and some drivers for sale/demo...


----------



## Foglght

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Guys, i've been sooooooooo waiting for this post to start again.... I have soooooooo much to do yet, hell, I haven't even finished my sound deadening yet...
> 
> Much like Geo, I have a list of things
> 1. Finish sound deadening
> 2. Start cleaning old interior bits and installing
> 3. Figure out my source issue (not having one ATM) considering a moded Xbox.
> 3. START installing actual gear
> 4. Figure out how to get my HLCD's in the car proper
> 5. Decide if i'm going to use my IDQ's in the sealed box I have, or consider IB
> 6. See 3
> 7. Get my wheels fixed and on the car (tires ordered yesterday)
> 8. See #3 again... lol
> 
> Whenever/wherever it happens i'm IN... audio or not.... If I have Audio, i'll need a RTA slot... lol
> 
> It would be nice if it was warm out to... lol



I just picked up a mic and pre-amp to do the RTA stuff. I should have it all ready to use by the time we get around to meeting.

Sometimes, I wish I could do this every day.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Keeping it fresh Bump....



> I just picked up a mic and pre-amp to do the RTA stuff. I should have it all ready to use by the time we get around to meeting.
> 
> Sometimes, I wish I could do this every day.


Sweet, between you and George, we could prolly get 3 RTAing at the same time... I just hope i'm ready by then... I did just get my roof finished, now, I gotta recover the headliner, get IT installed and get the A/B/C pillars in (i'm still undecided if i'm going to cover them as well)


----------



## WrenchGuy

I'd like to just come for the sit ins....lol


----------



## EricP72

hey guys/gals is any members welcome? I would love to come by and see some first rate systems. And hopefully i get to hear some PRS compents! just let me know when and where and me and my old kicker amps will be there.


----------



## stalintc

I'd be in for meeting up so long as this isn't a private party affair I am over 21 if that is still an issue (I only skimmed the 26 or so pages).


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Well, it's not for "me" to decide, but the last one was cool, just a bunch of guys with common interests... no drinking/dancing girls or anything (although the dancing girls WOULD be nice)


----------



## Ge0

All in the DIYMA community are welcome. As long as you can be an adult and play well wityh others. It's just a chance for all of us to meet and talk shop.

You need to bring something for show and tell though. If not a car, strippers will do. Maybe your collection of Dorito crusted mouse wheels?

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Finally got the mic and pre-amp. Been playing with it since I got home. It's not working right, but hopefully I'll figure it out eventually.

Deep fryer anyone? I got a 40 quart.


----------



## birdie2000

Assuming I provide the location again, like Geo said, everyone's welcome provided you are mature and play well with others.

A deep fryer is always welcome. 

Don't feel bad about not having a completed car to show. Heck, I hosted the damn thing and didn't have anything there aside from some used gear in case anyone wanted it (they didn't lol). Hopefully most people bring their toys or at least some cool gear to sell or else it might not be very interesting. I may actually have something to show depending on how busy school keeps me in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Well, i'm certinly hoping to at least have sound, my sound deadening is quicky wrapping up now that laying out the mat is done, the overkill is going on nicely and I even went ahead and Great Stuffed my rockers last night..!! 

Soon it will be time for the headliner (which i'm thinking about recovering first though) and the trim... then it'll start looking like a car again... 

If I DON'T have sound, i'll have at LEAST a quiet ass car... lol... at least on the inside... 

(Note: i'm a pic whore)


----------



## BEAVER

When will a date and location be finalized? I'm very interested in hearing some of your cars... Maybe I'll even have something to show, depending on the date, that is.


----------



## backwoods

quicker you guys set a date, the more likely it is that people will show. 

besides, I need to schedule my casino visit around the meet..


----------



## BEAVER

June 21,22? ...28,29?


----------



## Foglght

That's soooo late. 

In May AND June?


----------



## MIAaron

I think Father's Day falls on the June 21/22 weekend. Might be a problem.


----------



## BEAVER

May 31, June 1?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I'm like Ice Cube, i'm "down for whatevea"


----------



## Foglght

I have 3-4 frozen butterball chickens in the basement, just for fryin.


----------



## birdie2000

Ok, everything is a go on my end.

Saturday, May 3 is going to be the official date. Time is yet to be determined, but I'm guessing 11am. in order to allow more time to tune and socialize this time around.

For those of you who didn't come to the last one, please read through this thread for the rules and such I gave last time. As Ge0 said, be an adult and play well with others and you'll be fine. Again, being that this will be on the property of my family's business, I'm going to put the kibosh on alcohol again because of potential liability issues.

As far as food, I'm open to suggestions. So far we have a potential deep fryer and some chickens. I might be able to con my friend Nelson into cooking again provided his schedule is free. Otherwise we'll need to figure something out and maybe do a bit of a pot luck. Hopefully we'll have a better cooking setup this time, especially seeing as the meet will be outdoors.

Any questions or suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> Ok, everything is a go on my end.
> 
> Saturday, May 3 is going to be the official date. Time is yet to be determined, but I'm guessing 11am. in order to allow more time to tune and socialize this time around.
> 
> For those of you who didn't come to the last one, please read through this thread for the rules and such I gave last time. As Ge0 said, be an adult and play well with others and you'll be fine. Again, being that this will be on the property of my family's business, I'm going to put the kibosh on alcohol again because of potential liability issues.
> 
> As far as food, I'm open to suggestions. So far we have a potential deep fryer and some chickens. I might be able to con my friend Nelson into cooking again provided his schedule is free. Otherwise we'll need to figure something out and maybe do a bit of a pot luck. Hopefully we'll have a better cooking setup this time, especially seeing as the meet will be outdoors.
> 
> Any questions or suggestions please let me know.


YOU ARE THE MAN!!!

Ge0


----------



## calponte

HOOOTY HOOOoo!!!


----------



## Foglght

Sweetness. I'll go buy some fresh fryer oil!

I've also got an ugly arse battery charger that I'll bring for extended playing.


----------



## birdie2000

Foglght said:


> I've also got an ugly arse battery charger that I'll bring for extended playing.


We've got one too so no one should have to worry about a dead battery!


----------



## birdie2000

Oh, and please post up if you plan to attend so I can have a head count to plan for everything.


----------



## Foglght

Doh, I just realized I have a Nissan meet the same day. I will be out there though. I might have to just attend the DIYMA meet. Way more fun.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ge0 said:


> YOU ARE THE MAN!!!
> 
> Ge0


+100000000000000000000000000000000


It would be super if Nelson could cook again, he rocked the food... This time around I think we should each bring something.. Like a grill would be cool to, if someone local could work that out... 

Last time I was so caught up in everything, I left without even offering to help out with food, this time, that should be different.... 

Ohh ohhh, I could proly bring a turkey fryer, we could throw 2-3 chickens in.. I donno about lugging the propane tank though, so if someone could pair up with me on that or something... 

Yeah, I'm excited..


----------



## Foglght

Doesn't matter to me who brings the deep fryer. I've got all the stuff minus the oil.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Foglght said:


> Doesn't matter to me who brings the deep fryer. I've got all the stuff minus the oil.


Oh, ok... When you said deep frier, I thought you ment a smaller one... Hell, if you could save me from lugging it all down there, who would I be to argue the fact..


----------



## Foglght

I'm only a 1/2 hour away. No, I have the ridiculous size 40qt. Had to cook a 17lb turkey for Christmas this past year. Tasty.

Where are you from anyway. I assume hickigan isn't a city.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Foglght said:


> I'm only a 1/2 hour away. No, I have the ridiculous size 40qt. Had to cook a 17lb turkey for Christmas this past year. Tasty.
> 
> Where are you from anyway. I assume hickigan isn't a city.


No, Hickigan would refoer to most of the state....lol

Put your finger in the center of your right palm, and that's about where I live.. 

Man, I LOVES me some deep fried turkey..!!!!


----------



## Foglght

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> No, Hickigan would refoer to most of the state....lol
> 
> Put your finger in the center of your right palm, and that's about where I live..
> 
> Man, I LOVES me some deep fried turkey..!!!!


Mt. Pleasant/Clare?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Foglght said:


> Mt. Pleasant/Clare?


Close enough..


----------



## cheesehead

Foglght said:


> Mt. Pleasant/Clare?


Very good my friend!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

cheesehead said:


> Very good my friend!


.....


----------



## birdie2000

I can probably arrange for a grille if we decide we need it. I'm going to wait and see how many people are committing before we go crazy on the food ideas.

If one of you guys wants to bring a deep fryer and chickens go right ahead, but if Nelson isn't available whoever brings it needs to watch it as you really don't want me cooking lol. If I can't get him to cook then we should probably plan on bringing stuff already made so that everyone can socialize and get a chance to see everything and not be stuck cooking all night. We can always order a bunch of pizzas or a party sub too if it comes to that.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

birdie2000 said:


> I can probably arrange for a grille if we decide we need it. I'm going to wait and see how many people are committing before we go crazy on the food ideas.
> 
> If one of you guys wants to bring a deep fryer and chickens go right ahead, but if Nelson isn't available whoever brings it needs to watch it as you really don't want me cooking lol. If I can't get him to cook then we should probably plan on bringing stuff already made so that everyone can socialize and get a chance to see everything and not be stuck cooking all night. We can always order a bunch of pizzas or a party sub too if it comes to that.


That was another thought I had....


----------



## BEAVER

I really hope to be able to attend.


----------



## BEAVER

Please forgive me if I missed it, but where is this going to be held?


----------



## birdie2000

Oh, sorry, I guess I should mention it again. It's in Livonia, MI. It's about a mile off of I96. For an address and directions please PM me when you can commit. I'd prefer not to post the address publicly.


----------



## BEAVER

Understood. Thank You.


----------



## Foglght

birdie2000 said:


> Oh, sorry, I guess I should mention it again. It's in Livonia, MI. It's about a mile off of I96. For an address and directions please PM me when you can commit. I'd prefer not to post the address publicly.


Did you ever call Dan at Tamaroff? I was curious if anything worked out there?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Back to page 1


----------



## birdie2000

Foglght said:


> Did you ever call Dan at Tamaroff? I was curious if anything worked out there?


Sorry, didn't see this till just now. No I didn't, found something else I liked before I got a chance. Thanks for the reference though.


----------



## Foglght

Ahh ok.

BTW, I was thinking about the deep fryer and such. I would imagine a couple of people might want to use my RTA setup, so I won't have time to watch the fryer. Probably best if a party sub/pizza was the dish of the day.


----------



## goes2eleven

Me and Rockin'Z28 are going to try and make it. I hope he can squeeze his big 'ol self into my Tacoma. Since the last meet I've built a really ugly sub box for my ancient Orion 10" sub, installed a set of JL TS650-CSi (6.5" components w/.75" tweets), and last but not least, I just finished the install on a JVC KD-SH1000 with USB and SD inputs, time alignment, and built in 3-way x-over. I love it. It just needs a little tuning.

See you guys there


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Foglght said:


> Ahh ok.
> 
> BTW, I was thinking about the deep fryer and such. I would imagine a couple of people might want to use my RTA setup, so I won't have time to watch the fryer. Probably best if a party sub/pizza was the dish of the day.


Yeah, I would imagine this one will get a little more involved... pray for sun... lol..


----------



## EricP72

well count me in! just keep me posted on the actual date and time as i haven't read through all of the post. Also I would like to listen to a set of ts-720prs for the first time any voluenteers to let me audition their setup?

Never mind I just saw the Date (5/3/08). I'm there and I'm going to bring my son. Looking forward to this.


----------



## birdie2000

Bringing it back to the top.


----------



## durwood

So where is this at? Livonia MI?

I'd so love to attend but 10hrs of driving in one day+ gas is killing it right now. 

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## birdie2000

Yes, it's in Livonia, MI. If you change your mind we'll be there.


----------



## STI<>GTO

I'm in. What can I help with Jim?


----------



## birdie2000

Nothing that I know of right now but I'll keep you advised.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I just realized we are just over 3 weeks and counting... there is almost NO way i'm gonna be ready... Time to step it up a notch... I got so much to do...

If anyone might be interested in lending a hand.... I'd be more than willing to buy beer and pizza... lol.. a few good full saturdays and i'll be sittin pretty.. But, dam, I still got a wheel bearing to do...

To do list:
Mount/wire HLCDs
Install most of the interior, which the top half will be getting a micro-fiber suede
Decide on amp mounting, mount amps
Run all system wiring
Figure out HU/front end
Install subs, one way is easy, drop in the glass enclosure, the other way IB would still be rather easy.. 
Still gotta fit the door cards and see if the PRS mids are gonna fit behind.
Detail/test/tune


----------



## MuTT

I wanna go!...can I can I can I?..huh?.....


----------



## STI<>GTO

Jim,

Text me when you have a chance - I deleted all of my contacts in my phone this weekend.


----------



## Foglght

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I just realized we are just over 3 weeks and counting... there is almost NO way i'm gonna be ready... Time to step it up a notch... I got so much to do...
> 
> If anyone might be interested in lending a hand.... I'd be more than willing to buy beer and pizza... lol.. a few good full saturdays and i'll be sittin pretty.. But, dam, I still got a wheel bearing to do...
> 
> To do list:
> Mount/wire HLCDs
> Install most of the interior, which the top half will be getting a micro-fiber suede
> Decide on amp mounting, mount amps
> Run all system wiring
> Figure out HU/front end
> Install subs, one way is easy, drop in the glass enclosure, the other way IB would still be rather easy..
> Still gotta fit the door cards and see if the PRS mids are gonna fit behind.
> Detail/test/tune


If I wasn't in school, I'd drive up there.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Foglght said:


> If I wasn't in school, I'd drive up there.


Thanks man, you in school on saturdays to?


----------



## Foglght

No, but I work on saturdays.


----------



## birdie2000

MuTT said:


> I wanna go!...can I can I can I?..huh?.....


Sure, unless there's a reason you shouldn't... 

Aaron, don't feel bad, I probably won't have anything either unless I can bang something out the weekend before the meet. Busy with work and school myself.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Foglght said:


> No, but I work on saturdays.


Doh.... thanks anyway man.... i'll STILL be there... even if all we get to hear is 2.0L of pure fury...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

birdie2000 said:


> Sure, unless there's a reason you shouldn't...
> 
> Aaron, don't feel bad, I probably won't have anything either unless I can bang something out the weekend before the meet. Busy with work and school myself.


Yeah, I hear ya, so many things to do... I got all sorts of maintainence work to do on the GFs Jimmy, and my Vibe and my moms Forester needs an oil change and winter wheel swap...and and and and and ...... lol..


----------



## BEAVER

Why have it so early if so many aren't going to have completed installs? I wish it were a little later...


----------



## Abaddon

I'm in. Representing Canada.

I'll even bring my actual CAR this time.. lol

It's not done.. no where near done.. but.. I'll bring it anyways...


----------



## Foglght

If there is a general concensus that no-one has a finished system, it might be better. 

LOL, maybe everyone should bring some tools and we can all help with the incomplete installs. I can bring some chop cut, a gallon of resin, sandpaper, and glue. That should cover about 90% of the installs, right?

I have a ton of stuff I'd like to finish, but the system works ok right now, so I won't mess with it until summer.


----------



## BEAVER

I know I won't be able to get mine together until mid to late May.

Maybe a poll on whather or not to move it back? ...just a thought.


----------



## Abaddon

well.. not that I'm going to host one.. but I have a strong feeling this wont be the ONLY meet this year.. so don't worry about it if your system isn't finished...


----------



## birdie2000

Abaddon said:


> well.. not that I'm going to host one.. but I have a strong feeling this wont be the ONLY meet this year.. so don't worry about it if your system isn't finished...


I have strong intentions to have more than one this summer.  

Also, it's impossible to cater to everyone. I could bump it back a month and there'd still be several people who can't make it, need more time, etc. As I said, barring unforeseen circumstances, there will be at least one or two more this summer. If I don't make a decision now it'll never happen, exactly like last year. Around this time, everyone was talking about getting a meet together in this area. So Rick (STI<>GTO) and I decided to get the ball rolling in early-mid summer. Well all of a sudden no one could make it. So it fell off. Luckily Ge0 revived it in the fall and we made a swift decision to hold a meet right away. This actually worked despite several people not being able to make it and a few not being finished with their system, and everyone enjoyed themselves. In summary, I'd rather this happen with a few people with partial systems than try and make everyone happy and it never happens.

Also, partial systems are interesting too. Really in my mind, and I know in Ge0's too, this is a good excuse to get a bunch of guys together and talk shop and eat. I enjoyed meeting and talking to everyone last time. To me, it's nice to see other people's setups even in preliminary stages because you can get ideas from them, and sometimes they might get a good idea from the peanut gallery before they complete the system, thus allowing them to do it once instead of 3 times.


----------



## BEAVER

Understood. Keep us posted on potential later meets. Barring some sort of miracle I'm going to have very little done in the next two weeks and just feel like I'd have nothing to offer if I were to come to "show and tell" without having anything to show.


----------



## birdie2000

Well please don't feel that way on account of us. If it's not worth the drive to you, then by all means wait until you have more done. However, we're more than happy to have you with or without a system. I didn't have one at the first meet, and it's not looking optimistic for this one either. I still met a bunch of great people, had fun, and actually learned quite a bit in the process.


----------



## BEAVER

I'm going to try to make it. We'll see what happens. Thanks for making me feel welcome.


----------



## Foglght

Great! So what is the count so far?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I'm still in, working or not, the Subie is GOING to be there... 

I had such a blast at the last one.... So many good people, I was 6 ways from sunday... lol, bouncing from car to car, person to person.... It was great... good people, good food, great sounds.... I just wish I would have gotten there earlier (thank the GF for that one...lol.)


----------



## Foglght

My wife asked if she could come. I said sure, but she'd probably be bored out of her mind and nerded out in less than an hour. 

She is a music teacher, but could care less about x-over points, RTAs, and a perfectly centered image.


----------



## envisionelec

Foglght said:


> Great! So what is the count so far?


Hello - I missed the original one, but I'm in for this one. My system isn't done, either, but I guess I'm not alone from what I'm reading.


----------



## birdie2000

Women are of course welcome but as mentioned they attend at their own risk of boredom. And if they by chance have attractive single friends/sisters, I cordially invite them as well.


----------



## Foglght

Ahh, the wife's sister is single, but alas, lives in Colorado. 

We are waiting for her to make it to a large TV station sometime soon. For now, she's stuck here:

http://vail.plumtv.com/videos/out_and_about_sailing


----------



## birdie2000

Wow, she's a cutie!


----------



## Ge0

Let me make a blanket statement.

Do not shy away from the meet just because you don't feel you have anything to show. Hell, come just to find out what other people have done. It may give you some ideas on what to do different or better. If not now, perhaps for a future system?

Most, errr, all of us are not DONE with our installs. This hobby is an addiction. Just when you think you're getting close,... the bug hits. You then rip everything out and go on a wild selling/spending frenzy. It's just the nature of the beast folks .

JUST SHOW UP!!! Even if for a few hours.

Also, might I suggest we set up a formal system for critiquing/judging systems for those of us who do have systems up and running. Perhaps a mini competition? No better way to collect peoples thoughts about what you have done. I can whip up some forms before the meet and distribute them the day of. Keep them in your vehcile and let people fill them out as they listen. If somebody wants to stand up and formally judge each system (hint hint Anthony and/or Natan) that would be smashing as well. Hell WLDOCK seems to have a good set of ears. Perhaps he could if the others are not available. 

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

I think that's a great idea Ge0. I know I'd appreciate that kind of input if I had a working system.


----------



## birdie2000

BTW, if anyone knows how to get a hold of Anthony or Natan please extend an invitation. It was an honor to have Anthony last time, and hopefully Natan can make it out to one this summer.


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> BTW, if anyone knows how to get a hold of Anthony or Natan please extend an invitation. It was an honor to have Anthony last time, and hopefully Natan can make it out to one this summer.


Walt, you out there?

Ge0


----------



## durwood

With some prodding from Ge0, I'm going to try to come out for this one. Some cool stuff to bring most of which will probably still be in test phase.

I'm trying to fund the gas money...anyone need any gear? High power LED accent lighting? sub or two? Amplifier or two? Mic preamp? Misc computer parts?

STI-you want to buy your Boston sub back?


----------



## birdie2000

Yeah, that's another thing. Feel free to bring stuff to sell. We had some swap-meet action going on last time and I think a few sales were made.


----------



## Ge0

durwood said:


> With some prodding from Ge0, I'm going to try to come out for this one. Some cool stuff to bring most of which will probably still be in test phase.
> 
> I'm trying to fund the gas money...anyone need any gear? High power LED accent lighting? sub or two? Amplifier or two? Mic preamp? Misc computer parts?
> 
> STI-you want to buy your Boston sub back?


What sub(s)?

Specifically looking for a temporary 12" beater sub with a reasonably shallow mounting depth I can use until I do more research into what I want to settle on for good.

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

If you really want a beater sub, I would just give you the MTX home theater sub I have. I think it would only handle about 100 or so watts. I have no idea what the specs are. I cannabalized the box for the plate amp. Let me know if you want me to bring it. 

This sounds like its getting better by the moment.

I'll be bringing some EHQS 8's, Pioneer Premier 980BT, Diamond D6 comps, 2 Diamond D1 subs, CDT M6 mid-basses, a Diamond D3 2-channel amp, and a Cadence TXA-3004 amp. I'll pop the big ugly battery charger in the car as well, along with the laptop and RTA stuff.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

If it don't sell, i'll have my RF Power 1000 on hand to sell.. some other less-nice things..


----------



## Abaddon

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> If it don't sell, i'll have my RF Power 1000 on hand to sell.. some other less-nice things..


Those were the ridiculously under-rated 5 channel ones.. right?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Abaddon said:


> Those were the ridiculously under-rated 5 channel ones.. right?


Yes Sir... RF rated it at 50x4 300x1, it does [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## Foglght

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Yes Sir... RF rated it at 50x4 300x1, it does [email protected] and [email protected]


I would actually love to have that, and decrease from 2 to 1 amp, but I'd have to sell my Diamond and Pioneer amps before that.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I'd like to keep it, but it doesn't "fit" my install plans... She's a beast... carries a 250a ANL fuse onboard, all channels 1ohm stable.. it's pure beef for a 5ch..


----------



## BEAVER

Is there a 1 ohm sub output level on the birthsheet?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

BEAVER said:


> Is there a 1 ohm sub output level on the birthsheet?


Yup.... [email protected] http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35640


----------



## BEAVER

I want one. If I could find a sub that would take advantage of the power this things offers, while still meeting my space requirements, I'd be all over one.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

a pair of AE IB15's @4ohms... done.... 

You don't HAVE to run 1ohm..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I just pulled the trigger on the pair of ID IDQ15's that was in the hot-deals section...


----------



## birdie2000

Aaron, what are the dimensions on that thing? Also, what size power wire does it accept?


----------



## BEAVER

> You don't HAVE to run 1ohm..


I know. I'm just having a hard time making anything fit and have respectable output. The extra power would help.


----------



## BEAVER

> what are the dimensions on that thing? Also, what size power wire does it accept?


23x12.8 1/0


----------



## birdie2000

Just a reminder that this is one week from today!

OK guys, we have a cook again. Nelson agreed to man the grille/deep fryer.

So, in light of this, I'd like to get a semi-official headcount going so I know approximately how much food to buy. Please post up if you are coming, even if you stated it earlier in this thread please confirm.

How does everyone feel about throwing in a couple dollars towards the food this time? Once I know about how many people are coming and how much the food is going to cost I'll post up how much per person it comes out to. I'm pretty confident it should be less than $10/person if everyone's cool with that. Whatever it is it will only be enough to cover the food/drink expenses, nothing more. Like last time there will be abundant pop and water, and a few different choices for food. For those that weren't here last time rest assured the food will be good. 

I'm getting excited to see everyone out here next weekend.

Everybody post up if you're attending!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

SWEET, i'm in.. nothing will be in the car except for me though  (maybe some gear for sale)

Giving 10$ even 20$ will be well worth it, if Nelson is cooking again... Not a problem... It'd be worth it even if we were having pizza...


----------



## EricP72

i'm in also let me know how much money i need to bring. me and my son.


----------



## durwood

1) Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX
2) manish
3) durwood


----------



## stalintc

Not moving to Georgia after all... I am in.


----------



## Ge0

1) Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX
2) manish
3) durwood
4.) Ge0 (put me in for $20 to cover D and me)


----------



## calponte

1) Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX
2) manish
3) durwood
4.) Ge0 (put me in for $20 to cover D and me)
5) Calponte and all 75Kw of power


----------



## BEAVER

Can I give a 90% commitment? I'm not positive that I'll be able to make it, but I'd like to really try.


----------



## birdie2000

lol, sure. Mainly trying to figure out how much food to buy is all.

So far...
1) Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX
2) manish + son
3) durwood
4) Ge0 (put me in for $20 to cover D and me)
5) Calponte and all 75Kw of power
6) stalintc
7) STI<>GTO


----------



## Foglght

So far...
1) Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX
2) manish + son
3) durwood
4) Ge0 (put me in for $20 to cover D and me)
5) Calponte and all 75Kw of power
6) stalintc
7) STI<>GTO
8) Foglght


----------



## Abaddon

So far...
1) Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX
2) manish + son
3) durwood
4) Ge0 (put me in for $20 to cover D and me)
5) Calponte and all 75Kw of power
6) stalintc
7) STI<>GTO
8) Foglght
9) Abaddon (Representing Canada)


----------



## Ge0

Bump to the top.

WLdock and MIaaron, XcoldriceX we need you....

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

durwood said:


> STI-you want to buy your Boston sub back?


I'd really like to, but I'm a little short on cash right now. Glad you're gonna make it!



Ge0 said:


> WLdock and MIaaron, XcoldriceX we need you....Ge0


Word. It would be nice if Natan could make it too. What happened to Backwoods? Fozz? Some of the other Canadians? RockinZ28 and brother?

I'll be bringing my laptop RTA setup also, but I really haven't spent much time with it, so hopefully Mr. Ge0 can help me out. Anybody is welcome to use it.

Also, does anybody have a Palm with Bluetooth? I'm having trouble connecting to my 3sixty.2 with my laptop. If you have one and could bring it I would really appreciate it. See you all soon!

Rick

PS - Birdie, I'm down for some cash too, and whatever else you need. Did we pick a time?


----------



## birdie2000

Oh, almost forgot to make it official.

11am is the official time.


----------



## durwood

I might be bringing a co-pilot. I told her she would be bored out of her mind, but she has been to car shows with me before so she knows the drill.

STI-I sold the boston to help fund half of the trip so it's all good. I'll bring some cash to throw in for food or I could just bring munchies too.

BTW, I'll pack up my measurment system as well as long as there is an outlet people can use it too. ARTA, TRUERTA and SmaartLive are all loaded up, just no mic calibration file.

Also, I'll be bringing my collection of 3" midranges so if we wanted to set up a speaker audition area that would be fun too. I've already listened to them all so it's for everyone else. I've got a few 2" drivers too I'll bring with. Backwoods-If you come you can hear that 2" dan wiggins driver.


----------



## stalintc

STI: I have a Treo 755p. It runs palm and is bluetooth. That should work for ya right?


----------



## Ge0

stalintc said:


> STI: I have a Treo 755p. It runs palm and is bluetooth. That should work for ya right?


And I have a Treo 650 equipt with bluetooth if that does not work out.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

durwood said:


> I might be bringing a co-pilot. I told her she would be bored out of her mind, but she has been to car shows with me before so she knows the drill.


Could always send her off shopping if she gets too bored. There are a number malls in the area to fit just about any budget .

Ge0


----------



## BEAVER

I'm sorry if I missed this, but were directions posted? I seem to remember needing to contact someone for that info... was it Birdie?


----------



## MuTT

STI<>GTO said:


> What happened to Backwoods? Fozz? Some of the other Canadians? RockinZ28 and brother?


I'm trying to talk the fellow local Canucks into coming


----------



## birdie2000

Yes, anyone who needs directions please PM me. I do not want to publicly post the address. Thanks.


----------



## STI<>GTO

stalintc said:


> STI: I have a Treo 755p. It runs palm and is bluetooth. That should work for ya right?





Ge0 said:


> And I have a Treo 650 equipt with bluetooth if that does not work out.
> 
> Ge0


Yeah, thanks guys. I just need to see if I can connect to the processor at all before I send it to Rockford.


----------



## birdie2000

Rick, is your system working despite that though? I do wanna listen to those mids this weekend if it is.


----------



## xcoldricex

****, i have two exams on monday and boards are on the horizon. don't think i can make this one... really want to see everyone's cars again! maybe next time..


----------



## EricP72

Durwood, I really want to check out those "3 inch mid's myself as i'm in the market to change up my system. Also will anyone be there with some PRS installed in their car? I really want to hear those as well.


----------



## STI<>GTO

birdie2000 said:


> Rick, is your system working despite that though? I do wanna listen to those mids this weekend if it is.


Yessir.


----------



## Ge0

Ge0 said:


> Bump to the top.
> 
> WLdock and MIaaron, XcoldriceX we need you....
> 
> Ge0


Walt says he'll make it. Aaron and cold ricey guy are a no-go unfortunately.

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

So far...
1) Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX
2) manish + son
3) durwood
4) Ge0 (put me in for $20 to cover D and me)
5) Calponte and all 75Kw of power
6) stalintc
7) STI<>GTO
8) Foglght
9) Abaddon (Representing Canada)
10) BEAVER - definite maybe
11) WLDock

MuTT, does that mean you'll be attending?

RockinZ28, you out there? You and your brother coming?


----------



## MuTT

birdie2000 said:


> So far...
> 1) Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX
> 2) manish + son
> 3) durwood
> 4) Ge0 (put me in for $20 to cover D and me)
> 5) Calponte and all 75Kw of power
> 6) stalintc
> 7) STI<>GTO
> 8) Foglght
> 9) Abaddon (Representing Canada)
> 10) BEAVER - definite maybe
> 11) WLDock
> 
> MuTT, does that mean you'll be attending?
> 
> RockinZ28, you out there? You and your brother coming?


Means I'm going to try, I'll bug Fozz, yermo, and sassmaster and see if any of us can make it.


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> Word. It would be nice if Natan could make it too. What happened to Backwoods? Fozz? Some of the other Canadians? RockinZ28 and brother?
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> I've sent invites via PM or email out to
> 
> 2deep2
> envisionelec
> backwoods
> fozz
> foster
> Rockin'Z28
> 
> Hopefully a few of them will show. The more the Merrier.
> 
> I don't know how to contact Natan. Can someone else take care of that?
> 
> Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

Only person that I knew could get a hold of him was Anthony. I know Walt and Anthony know each other, maybe Walt knows Natan?


----------



## durwood

Hopefully Anthony (2deep2) comes out, haven't seen him in some time.


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> Only person that I knew could get a hold of him was Anthony. I know Walt and Anthony know each other, maybe Walt knows Natan?


Well, I asked Walt to contact Anthony just in case Anthony does not see my invite in time. Maybe, just maybe, Anthony will also extend the invite to Natan too.

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

Natan was supposed to make it out last time, but never showed. I hope he makes it, I'd love to hear that up-front sub of his. From a technical standpoint, his car is supposed to be very good.


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> Natan was supposed to make it out last time, but never showed. I hope he makes it, I'd love to hear that up-front sub of his. From a technical standpoint, his car is supposed to be very good.


I heard his car a few years ago at a local audio engineering society meeting. I was pretty impressed. I'm not sure what he has changed up since.

Help me remember, is Natan associated with Alpine in any respect? I seemed to remember something along those lines. I don't know him, just curious.

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

I don't know in regards to your question, but I do seem to remember when STI<>GTO and I met him briefly at the IASCA "event" at Milan last year I believe he said the system wasn't fully functional at the time.


----------



## EMC

birdie2000 said:


> Oh, sorry, I guess I should mention it again. It's in Livonia, MI. It's about a mile off of I96. For an address and directions please PM me when you can commit. I'd prefer not to post the address publicly.


Would you mind sending me a PM with the location? I live in Livonia and want to check out some systems and get some recommendations on a head unit, setup, etc for my convertible. Thanks!


----------



## Ge0

EMC said:


> Would you mind sending me a PM with the location? I live in Livonia and want to check out some systems and get some recommendations on a head unit, setup, etc for my convertible. Thanks!


I believe I speak for the others here in saying we would be glad to have you.

How about a brief background on yourself so we know who we are talking to?

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

I sent him a PM, he lives like 2 miles away so he plans to be in attendance. He gave me a little background but I'll let him share with everyone.


----------



## Ge0

I mentioned earlier if anyone had interest in having a SQ judging session at the meet.

This can be as formal or non-formal as you like. I took the liberty of whipping up this quick form to demonstrate what I had in mind. Please feel free to critique it as you may. I have no preferences myself. I just wanted to get something started. 

Also, if there is interest, who can we count on actually entering? Can I get a head count? You don't have to have anything stellar here. We are all amateurs. I like to think of it as creative criticism... The winner would recieve a firm hand shake, a pat on the back, and the knowledge that they did something good.

I was thinking that the judges could be anyone at the meet who does not have a vehicle to show off. Or, anyone that is interested in that matter. No need to be a professional. But, professionals are always welcome (hint hint...)










Ge0


----------



## Foglght

I'd definitely enter. Only question I have is what seat is the judging going to be done from?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Just wanted to put this out there, my GF is now planning on attending.. I couldn't see this as a problem, but wanted to let everyone know, maybe her and durwoods co-pilot could hit the malls if they get bored...

Got the wheels on the Subie last night, post being put in OT right now..


----------



## birdie2000

So far...
1) Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX + gf
2) manish + son
3) durwood + copilot
4) Ge0 (put me in for $20 to cover D and me)
5) Calponte and all 75Kw of power
6) stalintc
7) STI<>GTO
8) Foglght
9) Abaddon (Representing Canada)
10) BEAVER - definite maybe
11) WLDock
12) EMC
13) MuTT - unequivocal perhaps


----------



## EMC

Ge0 said:


> I believe I speak for the others here in saying we would be glad to have you.
> 
> How about a brief background on yourself so we know who we are talking to?
> 
> Ge0


Well, I don't have anything other than stock stereos in my cars so nothing to show off on Saturday. I've got some equipment ready to install and am looking to get some recommendations on a head unit, etc and just to see what everyone else has done with their vehicles.
I used to have a shop near the meeting location where I built BMW turbo cars. I'm more of a gear head than an audiophile. I'm definitely looking forward to this Saturday.


----------



## calponte

Id enter but Anthony aint allowed to come with his damn Taurus or Contour...that just wont be fair


----------



## Ge0

EMC said:


> Well, I don't have anything other than stock stereos in my cars so nothing to show off on Saturday. I've got some equipment ready to install and am looking to get some recommendations on a head unit, etc and just to see what everyone else has done with their vehicles.
> I used to have a shop near the meeting location where I built BMW turbo cars. I'm more of a gear head than an audiophile. I'm definitely looking forward to this Saturday.


Good enough. Welcome. I'm sure a few of us could give you pointers...

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

1) Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX + gf
2) manish + son
3) durwood + copilot
4) Ge0 (put me in for $20 to cover D and me)
5) Calponte and all 75Kw of power
6) stalintc
7) STI<>GTO
8) Foglght
9) Abaddon (Representing Canada)
10) BEAVER - definite maybe
11) WLDock
12) EMC
13) MuTT - unequivocal perhaps[/QUOTE]
14) Envisionelec / Easy Audio (Aaron)
15) 2deep2 (Anthony) - says he'll probably be there. Will invite Natan
16) Foster - assuming weather is too crappy to sky dive

Awaiting confirmation about Natan. Haven't heard back from Backwoods.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

calponte said:


> Id enter but Anthony aint allowed to come with his damn Taurus or Contour...that just wont be fair


Got to set the bar high...

Seriously everyone, nothing will be at stake here. Just a chance to collect other peoples opinions of your work. Creative criticism if you may... I don't care if you only have a Fischer Price 8 track player. Enter just to see where you stand.

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

I am curious for sure to see how everything stacks up that I've been working on. I'll probably feverishly work on a bunch of it Friday afternoon and night. 

Looks like a great turnout so far. I hope 4 deep fried Butterballs will be enough. 

I have to go look at a couple of houses with my wife before I head out there, so I'm not sure what time everyone was planning on getting there. I will be on that side of town though.


----------



## Ge0

Ge0 said:


> I mentioned earlier if anyone had interest in having a SQ judging session at the meet.
> 
> This can be as formal or non-formal as you like. I took the liberty of whipping up this quick form to demonstrate what I had in mind. Please feel free to critique it as you may. I have no preferences myself. I just wanted to get something started.
> 
> Also, if there is interest, who can we count on actually entering? Can I get a head count? You don't have to have anything stellar here. We are all amateurs. I like to think of it as creative criticism... The winner would recieve a firm hand shake, a pat on the back, and the knowledge that they did something good.
> 
> I was thinking that the judges could be anyone at the meet who does not have a vehicle to show off. Or, anyone that is interested in that matter. No need to be a professional. But, professionals are always welcome (hint hint...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ge0


Any thoughts on the format? Comments, recommendations?

I'll print out a buttload of these forms and bring them with me. Each person who wants to enter should fill in the relevant details about their ride on X amount of forms. Then, leave them in your car. As people listen to it they have the form on hand to write down their comments. 

Now, here is a question. Do we leave them in the car for the owner to see, or, do we put them all in a big pot and review them after judging has ended?

I was thinking each person who wants to audition / judge a car would use their own favorite music. Something they consider reference material. I'll add a spot on the form for them to write down what tracks they auditioned your car with. To be consistent, use the same set of tracks in every car you listen to. For the sake of conserving time, please limit your selection to 4 or 5 songs. That way nobody stays in one car for too long.

Judging will be done from the drivers seat since that is the way most of us have our daily drivers tuned. We are not all fortunate enough to have our seats moved back 24" and lay nearly flat while listening .

Just my gerbil wheel churning. Anyone else have an opinion? 

Ge0


----------



## envisionelec

Ge0 said:


> STI<>GTO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Word. It would be nice if Natan could make it too. What happened to Backwoods? Fozz? Some of the other Canadians? RockinZ28 and brother?
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> I've sent invites via PM or email out to
> 
> 2deep2
> envisionelec
> backwoods
> fozz
> foster
> Rockin'Z28
> 
> Hopefully a few of them will show. The more the Merrier.
> 
> I don't know how to contact Natan. Can someone else take care of that?
> 
> Ge0
> 
> 
> 
> I never get email from this board anymore.
> 
> _EDIT: I'm such a douche. My email address was wrong._
> 
> Sorry if you were trying to contact me...
> 
> I've got the Daily Driver system in my Jeep, but I would never call it "Competition" worthy - especiallyt since it's not finished (and I won't have time to finish it unless the weather comes around). Although I remember many of the rules from the 1990s (LOL), I didn't implement many of them in this current system.
> 
> You guys can listen to the difference a DCX makes to a half-finished system, though. It is quite impressive.
Click to expand...


----------



## birdie2000

Works good for me Ge0, but then again I have nothing to compete with.


----------



## birdie2000

Lol, while everyone's system was very nice last time, I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say that aside from Anthony and Natan, we're all amateurs and no one's system is really "competition worthy." This is just all in good fun to spice up the meet a little. Kinda like playing poker with your buddies.


----------



## envisionelec

Ge0 said:


> Any thoughts on the format? Comments, recommendations?
> 
> I'll print out a buttload of these forms and bring them with me. Each person who wants to enter should fill in the relevant details about their ride on X amount of forms. Then, leave them in your car. As people listen to it they have the form on hand to write down their comments.
> 
> Now, here is a question. Do we leave them in the car for the owner to see, or, do we put them all in a big pot and review them after judging has ended?
> 
> I was thinking each person who wants to audition / judge a car would use their own favorite music. Something they consider reference material. I'll add a spot on the form for them to write down what tracks they auditioned your car with. To be consistent, use the same set of tracks in every car you listen to. For the sake of conserving time, please limit your selection to 4 or 5 songs. That way nobody stays in one car for too long.
> 
> Judging will be done from the drivers seat since that is the way most of us have our daily drivers tuned. We are not all fortunate enough to have our seats moved back 24" and lay nearly flat while listening .
> 
> Just my gerbil wheel churning. Anyone else have an opinion?
> 
> Ge0


Sounds good to me. Just remember that some of us (ok, just me) have CD players that don't play CD-R's or them new fancy iPods. So keep that in mind. I'm just a little old skool. 

I'm all for the "big pot" reasoning. I don't want to know what people think of my system - might piss me off for the day.


----------



## durwood

envisionelec said:


> Sounds good to me. Just remember that some of us (ok, just me) have CD players that don't play CD-R's or them new fancy iPods. So keep that in mind. I'm just a little old skool.


Come on mr techie! Trade that 8 track player in already.

BTW, this is not looking good for me  Car is at the dealership and when I asked if I would have it back by friday he wasn't sure. This is crappy luck for me. I'm going to keep on them and do my best to get it back in time for this. SOB!


----------



## envisionelec

durwood said:


> Come on mr techie! Trade that 8 track player in already.


I have good reasons for not - the newer units are just chock full of features I'll never use. And I have several "old school" decks that still work just fine (aside from that CD-R thing). I could add an AUX input, but I don't own an iPod. LOL.

Actually, I got a KDC-X815 coming - it was supposed to be here by now, but it needs some parts before it works. It DOES play CD-Rs . And, in another thread, I'm looking for a replacement CD mechanism for an Alpine CDA-7977 which I wouldn't mind putting in the Jeep. Doesn't look like I'll have either of those for the meet, though...


----------



## Ge0

1) Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX + gf
2) manish + son
3) durwood + copilot
4) Ge0 (put me in for $20 to cover D and me)
5) Calponte and all 75Kw of power
6) stalintc
7) STI<>GTO
8) Foglght
9) Abaddon (Representing Canada)
10) BEAVER - definite maybe
11) WLDock
12) EMC
13) MuTT - unequivocal perhaps[/QUOTE]
14) Envisionelec / Easy Audio (Aaron)
15) 2deep2 (Anthony) - says he'll probably be there. Will invite Natan
16) Foster - assuming weather is too crappy to sky dive
17) RockinZ28
18) RockinZ28's brother. ****, can't remember his sig. (embarrased)

Still awaiting confirmation about Natan. And still haven't heard back from Backwoods.

Ge0


----------



## EricP72

ok fellas i'm in for the comp. But like everyone else here my car is in noway ready to compete. I just got her and she had a system already installed. but i'm very curious as to how other here on the board with an ear think she sounds. Plus I'm really looking for constructive comments on drivers and some tunning tips. esp since i plan to revamp the entire system soon. Like i said just looking forward to meeting everyone, and hearing some different setups. 


P.S. is it $10 a person? if so i got my $20.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Nice, this is really turning into something... !!! 

Alas, all i'll have to show is a stripped car filled with deadener... (and a nice blow out from my "foaming" lol)


----------



## Ge0

Well, here is the updated score sheet.










Notice I did not weigh install related stuff too heavily since most of our cars are in some sort of construction.

So far I have:

Ge0
Foglght
Calponte
envisionelec
manish

Interested in having their car judged by their peers. If anyone else wants to throw their name in the hat then please do. Remember, bad results are not shameful, THEY ARE HUMILIATING.... Just kidding, they are helpful of course.

People will be coming and going throughout the day (including the vehicles to be judged). So, we need to organize this somewhat if it is going to happen. People who want to judge (hopefully Walt will, he has a good ear) must listen to all 5 cars. Judging will start as early as 12:00pm and end at 4:00pm. That way we have a few minutes to compile results and discuss our findings before everyone starts taking off.

I was going to try and limit the song selection to 4 or 5 songs. However, I find this nearly impossible to choose 5 favorites. Some songs I only want to listen to sections of. So, lets limit judges to 15 minutes per vehicle. That way we can keep things flowing. I still request they listen to the same material in each vehicle though. That way a level playing field is set.

Sound good, agreed?

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Now, hopefully it doesn't rain, because its supposed to.


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> Now, hopefully it doesn't rain, because its supposed to.


A wise man once said "There are two things that melt in the rain, sugar and ****. I ain't either one so I'll be OK."

Ge0


----------



## envisionelec

Ge0 said:


> So far I have:
> 
> Ge0
> Foglght
> Calponte
> envisionelec
> manish
> 
> Interested in having their car judged by their peers. If anyone else wants to throw their name in the hat then please do. Remember, bad results are not shameful, THEY ARE HUMILIATING.... Just kidding, they are helpful of course.
> 
> Ge0


Oh NOES! One of my amps doesn't even power any speakers. Well, I guess I know who'll be losing. At least I don't have system noise. 

A-ron


----------



## birdie2000

Foglght said:


> Now, hopefully it doesn't rain, because its supposed to.


Yeah, I saw that too.  The other day it said that Saturday was supposed to be 71* and partly sunny, now it's 60 something and rain.

We have a couple EZ-UP tents we can setup for tuning/judging outside. The shop is a bit of a mess right now, but I'll see what I can do about getting at least one indoor space.

Oh, and if anyone else has an EZ-UP tent (the kind people use at car shows and such) please feel free to bring it!


----------



## Foglght

Makes me wish I wasn't moving soon. Mine is in the storage pod.


----------



## durwood

Sign me up twice (once for stereo/panned monophonic, once for ambiophonics)...this is of course if I even make it now.  Still waiting to hear back from the dealer if I will have my car back this weekend.


----------



## Ge0

envisionelec said:


> Oh NOES! One of my amps doesn't even power any speakers. Well, I guess I know who'll be losing. At least I don't have system noise.
> 
> A-ron


I doubt anyone will look into things THAT far. Just mention the amp uses A focused RF beam to transfer energy to the speakers vs conventional power and speaker wire to get bonus points.

I'll have interior trim panels missing from my vehicle to that helps level the playing field .

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

I have a semi hack job of covering my a-pillars and tweeters with speaker grille material. Lets just say it doesn't match. 

Plus, now I'm sitting in the garage screwing everything up by trying to start from scratch and do some tuning. I sit NASCAR close to my wheel, so I was trying to get it set up for the furthest away position to sound nice. It's not going well.


----------



## envisionelec

Ge0 said:


> I doubt anyone will look into things THAT far. Just mention the amp uses A focused RF beam to transfer energy to the speakers vs conventional power and speaker wire to get bonus points.
> 
> I'll have interior trim panels missing from my vehicle to that helps level the playing field .
> 
> Ge0


Well, as long as you understand I haven't been a professional installer for almost a decade (and wasn't that good when I DID install), then it should be OK. 

Aren't manufacturers supposed to have nice show cars? Well, I don't. LOL.


----------



## durwood

Update for me, I won't be able to make it due to my car sitting at the dealer with no engine in it. Yes that's right no engine. Who would have figured with less than 1000miles left on the factory warranty it goes from needing a new turbo to a new turbo + engine.

I really hope you guys have another meet this summer. I'd love to come up. It sounds like a great time.

This sux this sux this SUX!


----------



## Foglght

I have a semi hack job of covering my a-pillars and tweeters with speaker grille material. Lets just say it doesn't match. 

Plus, now I'm sitting in the garage screwing everything up by trying to start from scratch and do some tuning. I sit NASCAR close to my wheel, so I was trying to get it set up for the furthest away position to sound nice. It's not going well.


----------



## birdie2000

I plan to try for another meet this summer. That really sucks about your car. Hey at least it happened 1000 miles _before_ the warranty expired.

Oh, btw, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea for everyone to just go ahead and bring $10 per person in your group. I'll make change if it comes out to be less. I won't get a chance to buy the food till tomorrow so I'll update you guys if the price goes down, but I don't want to leave everyone hanging in case some people won't get to log on tomorrow.


----------



## durwood

No kidding. If I had driven it all this week and then drove to Michigan I would have gone over 50,000.

Who would have though this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14OYY_wFSoI&feature=related

would have turned into a new engine+turbo.

Seriously though, I want to come out for the next one if you have another one this summer.


----------



## xcoldricex

durwood said:


> Update for me, I won't be able to make it due to my car sitting at the dealer with no engine in it. Yes that's right no engine. Who would have figured with less than 1000miles left on the factory warranty it goes from needing a new turbo to a new turbo + engine.
> 
> I really hope you guys have another meet this summer. I'd love to come up. It sounds like a great time.
> 
> This sux this sux this SUX!


better than 1000 miles after the factory warranty expires!!!!


----------



## durwood

xcoldricex said:


> better than 1000 miles after the factory warranty expires!!!!


Yepp. Hey, are there any reports of the speed3's doing it (smoke billowing out of exhaust while idling) since it's the same engine? How is your's holding up?


----------



## stalintc

I would be in for the judging...someone needs to hold up the rear!


----------



## MuTT

doesn't look like me, or anyone else from "Team Fozzz" (Fozz, sassmastersq, yermolovd) is going to make it, hopefully there will be others


----------



## Ge0

durwood said:


> Update for me, I won't be able to make it due to my car sitting at the dealer with no engine in it. Yes that's right no engine. Who would have figured with less than 1000miles left on the factory warranty it goes from needing a new turbo to a new turbo + engine.
> 
> I really hope you guys have another meet this summer. I'd love to come up. It sounds like a great time.
> 
> This sux this sux this SUX!


Dood. I can't tell you how much this bums me out. 

So, the fiance has a car right?  Hmmm....

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

MuTT said:


> doesn't look like me, or anyone else from "Team Fozzz" (Fozz, sassmastersq, yermolovd) is going to make it, hopefully there will be others


Crap, the meet is falling apart a day before the event. PULL IT TOGETHER PEOPLE, PULL IT TOGETHER!!! Hang on or we may loose more!!!

Ge0


----------



## durwood

Ge0 said:


> Dood. I can't tell you how much this bums me out.
> 
> So, the fiance has a car right?  Hmmm....
> 
> Ge0


Ya but it's stock. I could haul this rental minivan up too but that's not much fun.  I got nothing to show at all, it's all in the car at the dealer.  I was really looking forward to this and my fiance knows how bummed I am.


----------



## Ge0

durwood said:


> Ya but it's stock. I could haul this rental minivan up too but that's not much fun.  I got nothing to show at all, it's all in the car at the dealer.  I was really looking forward to this and my fiance knows how bummed I am.



Let me be the first one to mention you are most welcome to come car or no car. There would be plenty to keep you busy regardless of your own system. For instance, you could show me how to get this damn EDIROL FA-101 up and running on my laptop

















Just need:

a.) Software of any sort
b.) Cabling to tap into my line I/O
c.) Firewire PCMCIA card for my laptop.

Short punch list huh ?

If not this time, perhaps next. Still need to make it to Chicagoland this summer to see family. Perhaps I can schedule a trip around one of the CARPC meets.

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

1) Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX + gf
2) manish + son
3) Ge0 (put me in for $20 to cover D and me)
4) Calponte and all 75Kw of power
5) stalintc
6) STI<>GTO
7) Foglght
8) Abaddon (Representing Canada)
9) BEAVER - definite maybe
10) WLDock
11) EMC
12) Envisionelec / Easy Audio (Aaron)
13) 2deep2 (Anthony) - says he'll probably be there. Will invite Natan
14) Foster - assuming weather is too crappy to sky dive
15) RockinZ28
16) RockinZ28's brother. ****, can't remember his sig. (embarrased)


----------



## envisionelec

Ge0 said:


> Crap, the meet is falling apart a day before the event. PULL IT TOGETHER PEOPLE, PULL IT TOGETHER!!! Hang on or we may loose more!!!
> 
> Ge0


And to make things more interesting...I noticed a small dribble of coolant on my driveway - emanating from the Yeep. Soooo, if I don't show up, I'm on I-75 somewhere. 

I spent a few hours tonight tuning the car. Of course, I don't have an RTA of any kind out there. Flying blind, I tell ya. No, I don't subscribe to the "my ears outdo the meter" skool of thought. Anyone planning to have a meter there? I'd REALLY like to use it.


----------



## Ge0

envisionelec said:


> And to make things more interesting...I noticed a small dribble of coolant on my driveway - emanating from the Yeep. Soooo, if I don't show up, I'm on I-75 somewhere.
> 
> I spent a few hours tonight tuning the car. Of course, I don't have an RTA of any kind out there. Flying blind, I tell ya. No, I don't subscribe to the "my ears outdo the meter" skool of thought. Anyone planning to have a meter there? I'd REALLY like to use it.


PM'd you my contact info in case of technical difficulties.

A few of us will have measurement rigs on hand if you want to tinker.

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

I should have a Sprinter instead of an Altima.


----------



## Ge0

Good news in one respect. The rain is supposed to stop about 9:00am tomorrow and hold off throughout the meet. It will be cloudy and in the mid 60's but dry.

The bad news... Those of you wanting to make last minute tweeks to your vehicle for something to show tomorrow are hosed. It's gonna piss out rain from now until tomorrow morning. Unless you have a nice cozy garage of course.

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

All night!


Ge0 said:


> Good news in one respect. The rain is supposed to stop about 9:00am tomorrow and hold off throughout the meet. It will be cloudy and in the mid 60's but dry.
> 
> The bad news... Those of you wanting to make last minute tweeks to your vehicle for something to show tomorrow are hosed. It's gonna piss out rain from now until tomorrow morning. Unless you have a nice cozy garage of course.
> 
> Ge0


----------



## stalintc

If it rains we could all have a "sit-in" at Bates!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

durwood said:


> Yepp. Hey, are there any reports of the speed3's doing it (smoke billowing out of exhaust while idling) since it's the same engine? How is your's holding up?


Dur, you gotta be on some Mazda forums right?? That would be the place to get that kind of info... 

I wouldn't NOT come because of the car, hell, all I get to listen to for my 2.5hr drive is the drone of my exhaust and my GF playing her DS .... I CAN hold a conversation at 70mph again now, though... (Thanks ANT..!!)


----------



## birdie2000

stalintc said:


> If it rains we could all have a "sit-in" at Bates!


And then a "****-in" afterwards... 

It's all good, we've got room inside to hang out if we need it. Like Ge0 said it's supposed to clear up for the duration of the meet so we shall see. We'll have plenty of food and such here. Unfortunately the pool table's gone now though so we won't have that.


----------



## durwood

I can't stick around too long in car specific forums, not much really interests me there. The only one I joined a long time ago was mazda6club and there is a super long thread about the smoke issue. I'm the one of the only ones I know of that is getting an engine replacement out of this.

If it were only 2 hours to get to michigan I'd still come without my car, but 5 hours is too long and I'd be wishing I had my car with me the entire time. If you guys REALLY want me to come out so you can demo some equipment AND real-time ambiophonics with a PC I'll consider it. (I know Ge0 wants to see this) It would mean I need to drag my home PC up there and some amps and speakers. Will there be any AC hookup? 

BTW, I'm not sure I can afford to make two trips to Michigan this summer. I had to beg for this one due to my wedding at the end of this month. So it's either this one or the next one (if you guys have another one).


----------



## birdie2000

We should be having another one provided there's interest, and I'm really curious to see everything implemented in your car. We do have A/C and a good spot to test things out though if you should decide that you'd rather come this time.


----------



## stalintc

> And then a "****-in" afterwards...


+1 million


----------



## Ge0

durwood said:


> If it were only 2 hours to get to michigan I'd still come without my car, but 5 hours is too long and I'd be wishing I had my car with me the entire time. If you guys REALLY want me to come out so you can demo some equipment AND real-time ambiophonics with a PC I'll consider it. (I know Ge0 wants to see this) It would mean I need to drag my home PC up there and some amps and speakers. Will there be any AC hookup?
> 
> BTW, I'm not sure I can afford to make two trips to Michigan this summer. I had to beg for this one due to my wedding at the end of this month. So it's either this one or the next one (if you guys have another one).


Wood,

Of course we (err, I) would love to see you still come. You're a wealth of knowledge with some real cool ideas / toys. You also appear to be a down to earth guy like the rest of us and would fit in well. However, asking you to drag your butt 5 hours to come see us without your car may be asking too much. I admit, insisting you come would be for selfish reasons. Especially since the meet would not be the same for you because of no car. 

If finances are the only thing holding you back then don't be concerned. Arrangements can be made to ease your burden. I know how expensive weddings can be.

Having your car is not everything though. I'm still trying to bankroll a trip out to Cali in June to attend Marv's BBQ. I surely would not have my vehicle for that one. To me it would be about meeting numerous people I chat with on a daily basis on this forum.

I'm hoping we can arrange another Michigan meet in late July / early August. And then another maybe early October. This is something I enjoy and would like to keep it going as long as others feel the same.

Ge0


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

^^^ I agree... it'd be cool though...


----------



## BEAVER

I really hope there is another meet soon. Between the fact that my truck has barely been started, the fact that I'm really low on funds at the moment and the sudden development of a pretty nasty cold, I'm going to base whether or not I'll make it by how I feel when I get up in the morning.


----------



## durwood

I'll run it by the mrs tonight and see if she is still up for it. We talked about it briefly last night and she would still support my decision if I wanted to go. We do need something to get our minds off this wedding stuff because it's getting stressful...well at least my mind would be off it. :blush:

If anything, I want some feedback and maybe others can add suggestions on what they like and don't like. I have my dash array at least so I could do a mock up. I'm about 75% in at this point, keep me as a maybe.


----------



## Ge0

BEAVER said:


> I really hope there is another meet soon. Between the fact that my truck has barely been started, the fact that I'm really low on funds at the moment and the sudden development of a pretty nasty cold, I'm going to base whether or not I'll make it by how I feel when I get up in the morning.


Come on tropper, fight it, fight it!!!

I have a minor inner ear infection that screws up my hearing just a tad. I'm still going!

Ge0


----------



## EricP72

hey guys, i'm still looking forward to meeting you all and seeing some new ideas. Now I know i'm going to let my car be judged, but i just discovered some poping noise coming out of my passenger side 8". And will anybody have a battery jumper incase my car battery dies during the judging? I'm there rain, sleet or snow!  Also please don't laugh at my old equipment as i have a master plan that will call for most of the equipment to be replaced.


----------



## Foglght

I don't know if a deep fryer and some 5lb butterballs would sway your decision?


----------



## Abaddon

*I will not be able to make it tomorrow...*

I'm really sorry guys, but I have some major work to do on a race car we are building at the university. Anyone ever heard of Formula SAE? Well the bodywork needs to go to paint on Monday, so we need to finish all the mounting and sanding this weekend.

I really was hoping to get more done in the past two days, but no one was available to help me.


----------



## Foglght

Yeah, I'd imagine you guys would be scrambling right now. Hell the comp is in less than 2 weeks!

I just stopped working with Oakland University on their formula project this year. 

Dammit, they're dropping like flies. KEEP IT TOGETHER!


----------



## Ge0

Abaddon said:


> *I will not be able to make it tomorrow...*
> 
> I'm really sorry guys, but I have some major work to do on a race car we are building at the university. Anyone ever heard of Formula SAE? Well the bodywork needs to go to paint on Monday, so we need to finish all the mounting and sanding this weekend.
> 
> I really was hoping to get more done in the past two days, but no one was available to help me.


Was the car at the SAE show? I must have walked right by it when I visited my Alumns from WMU.

You know, one would think that if you got off the damn computer and got to sanding that maybe you could make it tomorow. Get to it soldier!!! 

Ge0


----------



## Abaddon

Ge0 said:


> Was the car at the SAE show? I must have walked right by it when I visited my Alumns from WMU.
> 
> Ge0


Yep, we were there. University of Windsor.

We had the 2007 car there with us... I think... . The 2008 competition is on may 14th, so it's crunch time for us right now.


(I wasn't actually there at the SAE congress, so I cant remember if they brought the 07 vehicle...)


----------



## BEAVER

Is it just me, or is it ironic that if I am able to drag my sick ass out of bed and make it, I'll be driving 2 1/2 hours one way to a car audio meet with nothing more to listen to on the way than a stock GM stereo a one 5" GM/Blaupunkt in my drivers door only? :blush:

At least I put the door panel back on the passengers door until my new mids arrive.


----------



## Rockin'Z28

Oh, man. Keep things together, guys! Last fall was a blast.

Anyone got a summary?? I just read through the last 7 pages and can't find the start time. I pm'ed Birdie for the address...I thought I had it from last year yet, but I can't find it. 

Ge0, if you're out there, maybe you can pm me the addy to make sure I've got it for tomorrow??

See you all then.


----------



## birdie2000

11am Mark. Right now I'm asking everyone to pitch in $10 per person to cover the food costs. I'm going shopping tonight, if the bill comes out less I'll update you guys tonight in case some of you see it before tomorrow. I'll do my best to make change tomorrow if the price drops and someone doesn't see it.


----------



## birdie2000

Ok, just got back from shopping. It looks like $10 is pretty accurate based on how many people have confirmed coming, so that's now the official amount per person. Thanks guys.


----------



## envisionelec

manish said:


> Also please don't laugh at my old equipment as i have a master plan that will call for most of the equipment to be replaced.


 
Pshh. Everything in my car *including the car* is at least 10 years old. Except the Behringer DCX2496. I have no master plan ATM.


----------



## calponte

OOOOOeeeee

Just got done mounting my PDX amps and crossovers...

Yum.. it sounds good


----------



## Ge0

calponte said:


> OOOOOeeeee
> 
> Just got done mounting my PDX amps and crossovers...
> 
> Yum.. it sounds good


Why did you move away from the Quart amp? That had some sexyness to it.

You still have that monster of a sub and amp to drive it?

Ge0


----------



## calponte

Only moved from the quartz amp because of space. Still got the SH-1 and two PDX 4150s


----------



## WLDock

So how did everything go? Any must hear systems? Wish I could have made it but had to take care of the family.

Walt


----------



## Ge0

WLDock said:


> So how did everything go? Any must hear systems? Wish I could have made it but had to take care of the family.
> 
> Walt


Walt,

The meet went fine. A few newcomers showed up and added to the comradery / experience. Most of us that attended the last meet were there too.

We never got a competition off the ground. Most everyone that wanted to enter originally spent their time tuning in new gear, tweaking, and learning. So be it. The purpose of the meet is to do what the crowd wants to do right?

The food and venue was as excellent as it was last time.

I really wish I had more time to talk to everyone individually. That and listen to everyones systems. I felt bad that Aaron (Envisionelec) traveled so far and I hardly had time to talk to him about his cool little P.S. for 12V conversion of Behringer processors. I design boards for a living and was impressed with what he is doing on his own (good job Aaron, I'd like to talk to you more). That and Subaru Aaron. He and his girl friend showed up but I was so busy helping others that I couldn't just sit and shoot the ****. Still want to hear some Rusted Root. Perhaps I should bite the bullet and just buy it.

Anthony showed up. He evaluated a few of our systems and gave us some useful tips (if you are reading, thanks A). Just as I was leaving a tent blew over and hit Anthony's car. I'm not sure if it did any damage but am afraid it may have. I was already running 45 minutes late so had to leave ASAP to preserve my marriage. I don't know the final outcome. I hope things were alright.

Hoping to have another meet mid to late summer. Hopefully our crowd will grow even larger.

All in all it was very fun. I'll continue to do this as long as there is interest.

Ge0


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ge0 said:


> Walt,
> 
> The meet went fine. A few newcomers showed up and added to the comradery / experience. Most of us that attended the last meet were there too.
> 
> We never got a competition off the ground. Most everyone that wanted to enter originally spent their time tuning in new gear, tweaking, and learning. So be it. The purpose of the meet is to do what the crowd wants to do right?
> 
> The food and venue was as excellent as it was last time.
> 
> I really wish I had more time to talk to everyone individually. That and listen to everyones systems. I felt bad that Aaron (Envisionelec) traveled so far and I hardly had time to talk to him about his cool little P.S. for 12V conversion of Behringer processors. I design boards for a living and was impressed with what he is doing on his own (good job Aaron, I'd like to talk to you more). That and Subaru Aaron. He and his girl friend showed up but I was so busy helping others that I couldn't just sit and shoot the ****. Still want to hear some Rusted Root. Perhaps I should bite the bullet and just buy it.
> 
> Anthony showed up. He evaluated a few of our systems and gave us some useful tips (if you are reading, thanks A). Just as I was leaving a tent blew over and hit Anthony's car. I'm not sure if it did any damage but am afraid it may have. I was already running 45 minutes late so had to leave ASAP to preserve my marriage. I don't know the final outcome. I hope things were alright.
> 
> Hoping to have another meet mid to late summer. Hopefully our crowd will grow even larger.
> 
> All in all it was very fun. I'll continue to do this as long as there is interest.
> 
> Ge0


Thanks for the kind words George, and a BIG Thank You to Jim(Birdy2000) and his father for having us again, it's the perfect venue for this...!!! The GF had a good time, she thought everyone was cool, she really got along with Nelson and another, but I can't remember who she said it was... 

Yeah, it would have been nice if you had a chance to hear Aarons system.. Quite amazing for NOT having any tweeters and/or deadening... !! 

Anthony's car did get a little bit damaged by the quick-up tent... He was super cool about it, surprisingly, but super cool none-the-less... He mentioned something something about needing to get it re-painted anyway.. 

I got to hear some HLCDs, sorry man I can't remember your name, but you had the blue BMW M3 and it sounded great, got me really excited to get mine installed..!!! I wish I would have thought to get trunk pics.. so much going on, so little time.. 

Ahhhh the pick-up... Man, I can never remember your name (i'm terrible with names) but it sounded REALLY nice, considering that Orion sub was what 10-15yrs old, it was VERY nice.. everything blended really well... I thought for sure, when I saw them tweeters where the were (top of the A-pillars), it was going to be really bright, but it blended VERY well. 

Overall it was a great time, just as last time, so much to do and not enough time to do it... The food was great, the guys were great.. It was nice to meet Aaron, the one who resurrected my old SS Ref amps... 

I have pics, and they are in FULL size in the album, so you guycan do what you wish with them... If we have another, I'm hoping the weather will be better and I can get out the tripod and get a BUNCH of good pics, I didn't take as many as I had planned... 

Here is the album... *EDIT:* Crap, can someone help me, I need to make the album public, but I don't care to make my whole photobucket public??? 

Cheers


----------



## envisionelec

Thanks to Birdie2000 for the host. I enjoyed myself thoroughly - the food was great - really great, and the people were fantastic. A much friendlier, less egotistical crowd than the competition die hards that I used to mingle with in the 1990s. It was great meeting everyone!!
My "system" isn't anywhere near where I want it (missing whole drivers...marginally installed...dirty car), but was pleasantly suprised with the comments I received. Thank you. 

A gentleman with the Mark VIII was asking (And I can NOT remember his screenname, but his name was Eric) about a manufacturing site that will quote small (and large) jobs. That site is http://mfgquote.com/

Let's do this again!

- Aaron


----------



## eficalibrator

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I got to hear some HLCDs, sorry man I can't remember your name, but you had the blue BMW M3 and it sounded great, got me really excited to get mine installed..!!! I wish I would have thought to get trunk pics.. so much going on, so little time..


No worries. I'm just surprised that some of you guys thought my setup sounded as good as you did. There is surprisingly little done to the car to accomodate the install. A lot of you guys obviously take it a lot more seriously than me and it shows in final products you drive. I also found it more educational to see what kind of material you guys use to evaluate the systems and what to look for when listening.

Thanks to Jim and his family for hosting and feeding us. Nelson is grossly underpaid for his cooking skills. Definitely a good way to spend a michigan springtime afternoon in the sun/rain.


----------



## EricP72

Me and my son had a great time! it was nice to meet and see some very nice installs. I got to hear some really nice if not great sounding systems.  It was good time for me to show my son some nice and different installs. He has told me his fav was the black pickup, which i had to say was the perfect example of how in car audio there are all these so called experts telling you what can and can't be done, but nothing beats trying it out for yourself and using your ears. anyway he talked about the truck so much so i think i will pick him up a pair of those speaker for his birthday. he also wanted to see the blue wrx but i didn't get a chance to sit in that car so maybe next time.  Calponte's volvo was my fav as those Hertz real shined to me!   And the horns (greg's)... i finally got to hear a set...what can a guy say but WOW! If it wasn't for my size and my car being a coupe those would mos def be on my list. And to cap it off i got to hear anthony's car....berylliums...  , after that i felt i just needed to revamp my entire system plans cause that was perfection on wheels.  Now i'm torn between trying to decided which way to go with my car... Jim we had a blast and my son is already looking forward to the next meet. the food was good too. my hat is off to the chef. i still want that recipe for that chicken batter lol  also Jim your dad was the coolest person i meet that day..and considering the nice peeps i met..that says a lot. tell him thanks for having us.

Aaron thanks for the info by the way...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Manish, 

Man, You guys should have said something about the car, I would been happy to walk your son around and let him check it all out... I was TRYing to get people to go out for rides.... ( I would just hope you would trust me with your son, it's a rather quick car, but I don't drive like a tool)

Next time he'll be the fist for a ride for sure... 

Glad you had a good time, I didn't get a chance to hear your car, so next time we'll trade up on the duties, and hopefully, next time i'll have something to listen to as well....


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

eficalibrator said:


> No worries. I'm just surprised that some of you guys thought my setup sounded as good as you did. There is surprisingly little done to the car to accomodate the install. A lot of you guys obviously take it a lot more seriously than me and it shows in final products you drive. I also found it more educational to see what kind of material you guys use to evaluate the systems and what to look for when listening.
> 
> Thanks to Jim and his family for hosting and feeding us. Nelson is grossly underpaid for his cooking skills. Definitely a good way to spend a michigan springtime afternoon in the sun/rain.


GREG... Now I got it.. sorry, i'm terrible with names.. 

I just realized what your book was all about and I might need your help... My Subie needs a dyno tune badly.. It needs time on a 4WD dyno

And yes, I loved the sound of the car... Like we discussed, it's gotta be great to have that sound at 80, goin down the highway.. !!!


----------



## goes2eleven

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Ahhhh the pick-up... Man, I can never remember your name (i'm terrible with names) but it sounded REALLY nice, considering that Orion sub was what 10-15yrs old, it was VERY nice.. everything blended really well... I thought for sure, when I saw them tweeters where the were (top of the A-pillars), it was going to be really bright, but it blended VERY well.


Thanks Aaron. 

I'm pretty happy with the way it sounds. That Orion sub is 15+ years old. The surround is pretty dry rotted, almost ready to give up. I do plan on replacing it with a RF shallow mount, almost identical to Geo's. I don't know if I told you (I tried to tell everyone who listened to my system) that to figure out the best place for the tweets I put small Velcro stickies on the back of them and tried them in several different places. I had little squares of Velcro all over the inside of my truck.

Rick


----------



## goes2eleven

Jim,

Thanks to you and your dad for hosting again. Had a great time. It's worth the 3 hour drive each way.

Thanks to everyone who participated. I love to see all the different ways people set up their systems. 

Nelson - good job on the eats, again.

See everyone in the fall.
Rick


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Link to pics I took.... http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v108/sublimewind/DIYMA meet 08/


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Rick, ah yes Rick, sorry man... I'll have it eventually..


----------



## Foglght

Yeah, I have to thank Anthony again for helping me out at the end of the day. And I definitely have to get my hands on some of those Audio Nuts reference Cds. 

It was great to see everyone. I think the deep fryer was more trouble than it was worth, and ended up not getting to hear hardly anyones systems. Go figure. 

Hopefully, there will be another meet sometime during the summer, and I can get another chance. 

Oh and Jim, the D6 mids are about 2.75 inches from the back of the mounting lip. Let me know.


----------



## Ge0

goes2eleven said:


> Thanks Aaron.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the way it sounds. That Orion sub is 15+ years old. The surround is pretty dry rotted, almost ready to give up. I do plan on replacing it with a RF shallow mount, almost identical to Geo's. I don't know if I told you (I tried to tell everyone who listened to my system) that to figure out the best place for the tweets I put small Velcro stickies on the back of them and tried them in several different places. I had little squares of Velcro all over the inside of my truck.
> 
> Rick


I know where you can find one of those Fosgate Shallow mounts pretty cheap used .

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Rick, ah yes Rick, sorry man... I'll have it eventually..


I'm in the same boat Aaron...

RICK RICK RICK RICK....

Oh, MARK MARK MARK 

Ge0


----------



## stalintc

I want to thank Jim and his Father again for hosting, and everyone who attended for being so nice. It was my first time meeting anyone from this, or any board for that matter, and it was a very enjoyable experience. 

Special thanks to STI for letting me use your rta/laptop setup. Also to Ge0 for showing me _how to use it the correct way!

The food was quite delectable and I certainly enjoyed it undercooked butterball and all 

Geo: I loved the sound of your car, and after the 2.5 hour drive I am happy with the changes you helped me with.

Calponte: I am still blown away by your car.

Aaron: Thanks for the ride in the 2.5rs...heaven

Thanks to all!_


----------



## Ge0

Calponte - has the first 130db front stage I have ever heard  My ears are still ringing...

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

stalintc said:


> Special thanks to STI for letting me use your rta/laptop setup. Also to Ge0 for showing me _how to use it the correct way!
> 
> Geo: I loved the sound of your car, and after the 2.5 hour drive I am happy with the changes you helped me with.
> _


_

Glad I could help. Show up to the next meet and we can elaborate further.

My offer still goes out to everyone local to metro D, or elsewhere for that matter. If you want to meet up outside a formal meet some time for pointers or just shoot the ****, I'm game.

Ge0_


----------



## STI<>GTO

Ge0 said:


> My offer still goes out to everyone local to metro D, or elsewhere for that matter. If you want to meet up outside a formal meet some time for pointers or just shoot the ****, I'm game.
> 
> Ge0


I think we need a monthly BEER meet. Hooters in Novi?


----------



## STI<>GTO

stalintc said:


> Special thanks to STI for letting me use your rta/laptop setup. Also to Ge0 for showing me _how to use it the correct way!_


_

No problem. And Ge0 is the man!

Thanks again Jim. Please give my thanks to your father and Nelson, too._


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> I think we need a monthly BEER meet. Hooters in Novi?


Hmmm, now you could be on to something here...

Or perhaps one of those fine establishments along 8 mile so the East siders would not have to drive as far?

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> Hmmm, now you could be on to something here...
> 
> Or perhaps one of those fine establishments along 8 mile so the East siders would not have to drive as far?
> 
> Ge0


LOL!

Hopefully, we can sell our home soon and I can be a westsider. 

I'm game.


----------



## birdie2000

LOL! I hope you guys carry. 

I'm always down for getting a brew.


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> LOL!
> 
> Hopefully, we can sell our home soon and I can be a westsider.
> 
> I'm game.


You were the East sider I was thinking about... 

I'd suffer and go to Trumps if it means a meet would be more convenient for you.

Always looking out for my fellow DIYMA members.

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

What about that brewery in Southfield, right at Telegraph & 696? I'd prefer Hooters though... I _think_ we all like boobs & beer?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Link to pics I took.... http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v108/sublimewind/DIYMA meet 08/


Just wanted to make sure this wasn't missed...(full size pics in there to)


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> What about that brewery in Southfield, right at Telegraph & 696? I'd prefer Hooters though... I _think_ we all like boobs & beer?


I work about 2 miles down the road from the Novi Hooters. Boobs and beer it is!!! Perhaps Once a month on Friday afternoon? Unfortunately, the rest of May is out for me. But, by all means set something up and start it off right!!!

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

Boobs and beer on a Friday afternoon, sounds like a recipe for success to me!


----------



## Foglght

I work in dearborn at Ford, so I could possibly go north instead of east.


----------



## Ge0

We could change things up once in a while. Sometimes the venue in Southfield (Copper Canyon), sometimes Royal Oak (wherever, ton of bars there), wherever is most convenient for the small group. However, regardless of the hassle for some, beer and boobies sounds like the winner.

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

Yeah, I don't mind driving a bit, as long as I have time to get there after I get off work at 5.


----------



## calponte

Thanks to everyone from me as well.

What more can you ask for? Totally awesome people that enjoy the same mind numbing hobby. That rocks!!

I'd be down with some T/A too


----------



## EMC

I had a great time and was really surprised at the crowd of people there. Usually at other types of gatherings you get some real arrogant pricks  , but I didn't notice that at all during the get-together. I'd be happy to come to another "show" and hopefully have something to show off and get some tuning help.

If anyone can direct me as to where to locally buy some sound deadener, I would really appreciate it. I want to start my install on the convertible next week and only have the speakers, amp, and head unit.

Thanks,
Eric (red M3 sedan)


----------



## WLDock

From what I have seen, you will come out better ordering of the net. www.secondskinaudio.com Damplifier and Damplifier Pro seem like the way to go if you want a really good product for your doors and areas where the speakers are.... I plan to order some to try myself.
Also this discounted B-Stock RAAMmat product seems like a good deal for doing the floor, I might order a roll of this myself:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RAAM...ryZ38647QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Feedback:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37134


----------



## Ge0

EMC said:


> I had a great time and was really surprised at the crowd of people there. Usually at other types of gatherings you get some real arrogant pricks  , but I didn't notice that at all during the get-together. I'd be happy to come to another "show" and hopefully have something to show off and get some tuning help.
> 
> If anyone can direct me as to where to locally buy some sound deadener, I would really appreciate it. I want to start my install on the convertible next week and only have the speakers, amp, and head unit.
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric (red M3 sedan)


Normally I'd recommend mail ordering a specific product. It has equivalent performance to what you can buy locally and you get WAY more for your money. However, I'm not sure if I would go overboard with deadener in a convertible. You just won't reap the rewards.

I would buy enough to plug up holes in your doors (assuming you are door mounting speakers) and that is about it. Maybe a little more to plaster over rattling parts. You can get Dynamat Extreme or the Cascade equivalent locally at any Best Buy, Circuit City, Car Tunes, Mickey Shore, etc...

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

We definitely have a good group of guys attending these meets. We were very happy to have you all again and hopefully everyone will be able to show up again if we have more meets this summer. Thank you all for being respectful and making these meets fun for everyone.


----------



## eficalibrator

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> GREG... Now I got it.. sorry, i'm terrible with names..
> 
> I just realized what your book was all about and I might need your help... My Subie needs a dyno tune badly.. It needs time on a 4WD dyno
> 
> And yes, I loved the sound of the car... Like we discussed, it's gotta be great to have that sound at 80, goin down the highway.. !!!


No worries. Like I said, it's no worse than I am with names either.

There is a 4WD dyno at Speed Industry in Troy. They specialize in subies and I'm teaching a class there later this summer. Contact Jan (say: "Yan") and talk to him in person.

Let me know if you have questions about setting up the HLCD's.


----------



## Foglght

I used to use Advanced Chassis Dyno over by Stephenson for all my dyno work, but apparently they went out of business?

Know of any other reliable dyno places (FWD) that aren't over $100 for 3 pulls?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

eficalibrator said:


> No worries. Like I said, it's no worse than I am with names either.
> 
> There is a 4WD dyno at Speed Industry in Troy. They specialize in subies and I'm teaching a class there later this summer. Contact Jan (say: "Yan") and talk to him in person.
> 
> Let me know if you have questions about setting up the HLCD's.


Thanks, I actually met Tony from SI this past weekend at the Xceedspeed BBQ... He said he WANTED to tune my Subie, I said "I WANT you to tune my Subie"..lol...


----------



## birdie2000

I'm pretty positive that Wheel To Wheel in Madison Heights has an AWD Dyno. www.w2wpowertrain.com


----------



## goes2eleven

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Link to pics I took.... http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v108/sublimewind/DIYMA meet 08/


Aaron,

Thanks for posting the pics. I didn't remember my camera so I'm glad someone did. Man, is my sub box UGLY!!!

Rick


----------



## goes2eleven

Ge0 said:


> I know where you can find one of those Fosgate Shallow mounts pretty cheap used .
> 
> Ge0


Hook me up!!
How do I contact you?

Rick


----------



## EricP72

just wanted to say hey to everyone and that i am selling my complete kicker amps setup for a really good price. if you know of anyone who loves the old school power amps (class A/B) sound point them to this link:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39674

see ya


----------



## BEAVER

Has there been any talk about when the next meet will be? I should finally have a functioning stereo by this weekend.


----------



## birdie2000

I haven't gotten that far yet.  I do plan on having another one in the not-too-distant future, maybe late June/early July depending on what everyone's schedules are looking like. I'll try to give a fair notice so you guys have time to plan.


----------



## BEAVER

Cool. I was really looking forward to the last one but just couldn't justify making such a long trip with nothing to show... not that what I have now is anything special, but it is something.


----------



## envisionelec

birdie2000 said:


> I haven't gotten that far yet.  I do plan on having another one in the not-too-distant future, maybe late June/early July depending on what everyone's schedules are looking like. I'll try to give a fair notice so you guys have time to plan.


Althought I'd love to make it to that event, I'm afraid I'm too busy/wrapped up in a business trip, garage building and - my system is exactly as it was last time...

Oh well, I'll be back for one in the fall, if it exists.


----------



## Ge0

Anyone up for beer and boobs tomorrow afternoon after work? June 6th at 5:30 to 7:00ish?

Either Hooters or the Lake Point Yacht club. You make the choice.

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

Damn, I'd love to make it but I have plans tomorrow right after work.


----------



## Ge0

Anyone up for beer and boobs this upcoming Friday (June 13th)?

Hopefully more of you will catch this message and respond this time. I gave late notice last time.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Evening bump


----------



## ArcL100

Ge0 said:


> Either Hooters or the Lake Point Yacht club.


Is that the place in Livonia? If so, my mom lives right by there.

I'll be coming in for 4th of July weekend  ! Not sure how much of my set-up will be complete by then, but I'd love to hear everyones if possible!

-aaron


----------



## Ge0

ArcL100 said:


> Is that the place in Livonia? If so, my mom lives right by there.
> 
> I'll be coming in for 4th of July weekend  ! Not sure how much of my set-up will be complete by then, but I'd love to hear everyones if possible!
> 
> -aaron


Yepperz, by Ann Arbor Road and Newberg.

I'll be gone on the 4th but will return the 5th. I'd be open to meeting up. Others?

Ge0


----------



## xcoldricex

i'd be probably be down for july!

would anyone be able to help me with a coilover, sway bar, and downpipe install? i'm a newbie at this stuff, but want to learn (and i don't have all the tools probably)... have the parts coming in soon!


----------



## STI<>GTO

Ge0 said:


> Anyone up for beer and boobs this upcoming Friday (June 13th)?
> 
> Hopefully more of you will catch this message and respond this time. I gave late notice last time.
> 
> Ge0


I think I could make it. Gotta check with the wife and make sure we don't have anything going on though. I'm kinda Yacht Clubbed out, but it's only like 3 minutes away from work for me...

Anybody else?

Rick


----------



## breezyjr

Where is it at. I may be able to make it, and let you all laugh at my crappy install I spent so much on. be good for laughs.

anywho... let me know, I'll try to make it.

breezyjr


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> I think I could make it. Gotta check with the wife and make sure we don't have anything going on though. I'm kinda Yacht Clubbed out, but it's only like 3 minutes away from work for me...
> 
> Anybody else?
> 
> Rick


Isn't there some cheesy bikini bar further down Plymouth Rd?

Just giving us some options. I thought the Yacht Club would be a nice setting but Hooters is just as good on occassion. You just don't get to "see" as much . But, who are we kidding. We are not there to watch the talent right, we are there to talk car audio (smirk).

COMMON PEOPLE. If we are ever going to get this idea off the ground we need to at least have a few people interested in attending. I realize everyone can't make it to every get together, but, interest could be better...

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

breezyjr said:


> Where is it at. I may be able to make it, and let you all laugh at my crappy install I spent so much on. be good for laughs.
> 
> anywho... let me know, I'll try to make it.
> 
> breezyjr


We need to agree on a place 1st. The yacht club is in Livonia at the corner of Ann Arbor Rd. and Newburgh Rd. If you've never been there you're in for a surprize, at least during the warmer season when the talent sheds some of those restrictive garments. 

Hooters is in Novi in that big, new, and abandoned shopping center across from Twelve Oaks.

Anyone else have suggestions?

Ge0


----------



## breezyjr

I know where the Hoooters is, but, it would be rather busy in that area. I don't know when you were out there last, but it's far from abandoned now. Lots of new things in the last year.
Never been to the Yacht club, but I know the area.

What about parking? I'm guessing here, since I haven't been to one of the Detroit meets, and for that matter, haven't been around the board in awhile. But, I would think we need someplace to see each other's rides. I know I want to hear someone else's, anyone else's..... Still have yet to hear another decent system. And I think you'll laugh at mine..... hehe

breezyjr

My vote though is NOT for Hooter's.... see, I've been married now for 12 years, and my wife has ownership of my balls. So, if she found out I were going to Hooter's, she'd just throw 'em in the garbage disposal..... i know I know, i don't think the place is that bad, and they have GREAT wings, but she hates's it....

there is a Buffalo Wild Wings next door though.... Guess I could say I was going there.

Anywho. I'll try to stay in the loop, and see if my wife lets me borrow my balls for the evening....


----------



## birdie2000

I could possibly make it this time, not sure yet though. What time you guys talking?

Yes, there's at least one other cheesy bikini bar down Plymouth Rd, the Plymouth Roadhouse I believe. I've never been in the Yacht Club for comparison, but in the Roadhouse some of the girls should NOT have been wearing bikinis.

I'll go wherever though assuming I can make it.

Breezy, I'm sure wherever we go there'll be ample room/time to look at people's cars in the parking lot. We'll be having another official meet sometime in the near future though so if for some reason you don't get a good listen in there'll be ample opportunity to hear a bunch of systems soon.  I was considering having it in the early July area so maybe Aaron will be able to make it finally.


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> I could possibly make it this time, not sure yet though. What time you guys talking?
> 
> Yes, there's at least one other cheesy bikini bar down Plymouth Rd, the Plymouth Roadhouse I believe. I've never been in the Yacht Club for comparison, but in the Roadhouse some of the girls should NOT have been wearing bikinis.
> 
> I'll go wherever though assuming I can make it.
> 
> Breezy, I'm sure wherever we go there'll be ample room/time to look at people's cars in the parking lot. We'll be having another official meet sometime in the near future though so if for some reason you don't get a good listen in there'll be ample opportunity to hear a bunch of systems soon.  I was considering having it in the early July area so maybe Aaron will be able to make it finally.


I was thinking we could meet up and start filtering in once people get off of work, 6:00ish or so. We should only need a few hours to catch up right? Perhaps wrap things up by 9:00pm. But, by no means is this absolute.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Remember to ask your wives tonight if you can have your balls back, err..., go out and have a beer tomorrow after work.

Ge0


----------



## Abaddon

awww... beer and boobs sounds great... too bad I only read about this now... unless you guys wana come over to Windsor, I don't think I'd be able to make it...


----------



## Ge0

Abaddon said:


> awww... beer and boobs sounds great... too bad I only read about this now... unless you guys wana come over to Windsor, I don't think I'd be able to make it...


Meeting in Windsor may be out of the question for tomorrow. Would require too much coordination on short notice. However, I am open to holding a beer&boobs meet in good ole Windsor. Have been there many times and like it. Little Italy has many fine dining establishments. Besides, that meet could be beer, boobs, and beaver. The establishments we may choose for our meets are not nearly as conservative as the USA. Gotta love the Canucks!!!

Ge0


----------



## breezyjr

Darn... I'm out. At least for the beginning.
Forgot my kids have a gymnastics meet tonight. 

But, if you guys are going to be in Novi, I may be able to make it after 8 or so.

Now, I'm bummed.

One other thought, regarding a later date. I happen to know the owner/manager of Total Soccer in Wixom. They have a large Parking Lot, and I've asked him in the past if we could get together there. he doesn't have a problem with it, but wants to check with his insurance carrier to see if there are any problems with us using the parking lot.

Also, I'm good friends with the General Manager of Advanced Car Electronics in Commerce. They don't have a large lot, but I've asked him in the past if he would be interested in having a meet there, and he seemed receptive to the idea. Although, I think he might have been more interested in some sort of competition there.

Also, good friends with the owner/manager of Cattails golf club in South Lyon, they have a good sized lot. Unfortunately, they are located off a dirt road, and I'm not sure how many of you have cars you'd rather not drive down a beat up all dirt road... ie. lots of pot holes and such.

May have a few other locations around. None have the "scenery" of hooter's or other such venues, but at least have the facilities to handle quite a few cars.

later,
breezyjr


----------



## Ge0

breezyjr said:


> Darn... I'm out. At least for the beginning.
> Forgot my kids have a gymnastics meet tonight.
> 
> But, if you guys are going to be in Novi, I may be able to make it after 8 or so.
> 
> Now, I'm bummed.
> 
> One other thought, regarding a later date. I happen to know the owner/manager of Total Soccer in Wixom. They have a large Parking Lot, and I've asked him in the past if we could get together there. he doesn't have a problem with it, but wants to check with his insurance carrier to see if there are any problems with us using the parking lot.
> 
> Also, I'm good friends with the General Manager of Advanced Car Electronics in Commerce. They don't have a large lot, but I've asked him in the past if he would be interested in having a meet there, and he seemed receptive to the idea. Although, I think he might have been more interested in some sort of competition there.
> 
> Also, good friends with the owner/manager of Cattails golf club in South Lyon, they have a good sized lot. Unfortunately, they are located off a dirt road, and I'm not sure how many of you have cars you'd rather not drive down a beat up all dirt road... ie. lots of pot holes and such.
> 
> May have a few other locations around. None have the "scenery" of hooter's or other such venues, but at least have the facilities to handle quite a few cars.
> 
> later,
> breezyjr


We can certainly keep your ideas in mind for future formal meets (Although it's hard to pass up Nelson's cooking at Jim's place).

However, beer&boobs is not really a "show your car off" type meet but more of a "lets have a beer and chew the fat for a few hours" type meet. Oh, yeah, boobs make a lovely topic for conversation .

Ge0


----------



## breezyjr

Yes, boobs and beer... awesome idea.

I will definitely try to make it after, but I'm not holding my breath...

Oh well, next time.

breezyjr


----------



## Ge0

OK everyone. I've had a few people say they may be interested in meeting up for a few hours tonight but nobody is definite. 

I'd like to get an idea if anyone is for sure by 4:00 this afternoon. If nobody is going to be available then I'll make other plans.

I've sent my mobile number out to a few of you who may be interested in coming. I figured swapping numbers would not be a bad thing.

Breezy, especially looking forward to meeting you. You had quite an impressive equipment list for your car. I wonder how it sounds? I'm sure if you can't get there by 8:00 that a few of us could be forced into having at least one more for the road.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

breezyjr said:


> Also, I'm good friends with the General Manager of Advanced Car Electronics in Commerce. They don't have a large lot, but I've asked him in the past if he would be interested in having a meet there, and he seemed receptive to the idea. Although, I think he might have been more interested in some sort of competition there.


Actually Breezy, a competition may not be a bad idea for an upcoming meet. I tried to co-ordinate one at our last meet but it never happened. Doesn't sound like a bad venue at all...

Ge0


----------



## breezyjr

Ge0 said:


> OK everyone. I've had a few people say they may be interested in meeting up for a few hours tonight but nobody is definite.
> 
> I'd like to get an idea if anyone is for sure by 4:00 this afternoon. If nobody is going to be available then I'll make other plans.
> 
> I've sent my mobile number out to a few of you who may be interested in coming. I figured swapping numbers would not be a bad thing.
> 
> Breezy, especially looking forward to meeting you. You had quite an impressive equipment list for your car. I wonder how it sounds? I'm sure if you can't get there by 8:00 that a few of us could be forced into having at least one more for the road.
> 
> Ge0


I'll tell ya how it sounds... Like garbage! Cause my install was ...... up by the installer. A place in Niagara Falls, Canada. But, maybe some of you can help me trouble shoot my problems. 

Later,
breezyjr


----------



## Ge0

breezyjr said:


> I'll tell ya how it sounds... Like garbage! Cause my install was ...... up by the installer. A place in Niagara Falls, Canada. But, maybe some of you can help me trouble shoot my problems.
> 
> Later,
> breezyjr


I'm sure I could help you out with that one...

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

Sorry guys, but I'm not going to be able to make it tonight. I have a side job I have to attend to tonight and unfortunately it's the only time available for the customer.


----------



## STI<>GTO

I'm out too. Sorry. Next Friday's no good either.


----------



## Ge0

OK, todays proposed get together is cancelled. It was worth a shot though.

Perhaps we'll get this party started some other time...

Ge0


----------



## xcoldricex

in julyyyy


----------



## less

Hey all,

Its entirely possible that I will end up moving to central Michigan soon (Midland) ffrom Tejas... and I'd be cool to get off to a good start meeting some forum people and checking out someof your fine systems. It sounds like maybe you have already had at least one get together, so I figured I'd post and say hi anyhow and this way I'd get to keep an eye on the thread a bit easier in case something comes up soon.

If I had to guess, I'll be up there in August at the latest - but sadly I am lookin for work at the moment... so who knows where I will really end up. 

As far as my wheels go, I don't have a show car by any stretch of the imagination, but my lil 2006 Civie is a pretty nice (read: economical but good looking) ride and my system is starting to get finalized now - yay! If I can only stop coming up with new things I want to do to it! But seriously, if nothing else, I am finally satisfied that it sounds like it should for the amount i have invest in it... which is pretty tough to accomplish in my book. 

Never really had anyone else listen that knew anything because none of my friends are really into car audio or home audio for that matter. 

Anyhow, if someone thinks about it and there is another event being scheduled, please drop me a line with the date and location ... I'd love to come by and say hi.

Less


----------



## stalintc

So I am now living in the area...again...I guess I should pay attention to this thread for some more fun huh? Hopefully I can meet up with you guys again, twas a blast last time.


----------



## Ge0

stalintc said:


> So I am now living in the area...again...I guess I should pay attention to this thread for some more fun huh? Hopefully I can meet up with you guys again, twas a blast last time.


Roughly where about are you located? Livonia? Just wondering since I'm trying to imagine what the best venue would be vs. where everyone lives/works...

Ge0


----------



## stalintc

I actually am in livonia for the next week, then I got a place in northville right at 8 and 275. so anywhere is cool for me.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

less said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Its entirely possible that I will end up moving to central Michigan soon (Midland) ffrom Tejas... and I'd be cool to get off to a good start meeting some forum people and checking out someof your fine systems. It sounds like maybe you have already had at least one get together, so I figured I'd post and say hi anyhow and this way I'd get to keep an eye on the thread a bit easier in case something comes up soon.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'll be up there in August at the latest - but sadly I am lookin for work at the moment... so who knows where I will really end up.
> 
> As far as my wheels go, I don't have a show car by any stretch of the imagination, but my lil 2006 Civie is a pretty nice (read: economical but good looking) ride and my system is starting to get finalized now - yay! If I can only stop coming up with new things I want to do to it! But seriously, if nothing else, I am finally satisfied that it sounds like it should for the amount i have invest in it... which is pretty tough to accomplish in my book.
> 
> Never really had anyone else listen that knew anything because none of my friends are really into car audio or home audio for that matter.
> 
> Anyhow, if someone thinks about it and there is another event being scheduled, please drop me a line with the date and location ... I'd love to come by and say hi.
> 
> Less


I work in Midland, there every day... What kind of work are you looking for... Midland is basically Dow Corning and Dow Chemical


----------



## xcoldricex

i see you!


----------



## Ge0

May have a few seats available on my boat for Jobbie Nooner this up coming Friday (June 27th). Anybody up for the ultimate in Beer, Boobs, Beads, and Beaver?

Ge0


----------



## calponte

If im not working i wouldnt mind goin


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> May have a few seats available on my boat for Jobbie Nooner this up coming Friday (June 27th). Anybody up for the ultimate in Beer, Boobs, Beads, and Beaver?
> 
> Ge0



Ahhhh, good ole Jobbie Nooner...... oh the times I had there.


----------



## birdie2000

I know it's a little last minute, but I wanna gauge the interest in having another meet on the 4th of July weekend. Time's been flying and that weekend kinda crept up on me. If I can get enough interest (and ability to attend) I'll see if I can set something up. I'm thinking Saturday the 5th simply because I'm sure everyone has plans on Friday, although if that works better for everyone we could possibly arrange it.


----------



## Abaddon

birdie2000 said:


> I know it's a little last minute, but I wanna gauge the interest in having another meet on the 4th of July weekend. Time's been flying and that weekend kinda crept up on me. If I can get enough interest (and ability to attend) I'll see if I can set something up. I'm thinking Saturday the 5th simply because I'm sure everyone has plans on Friday, although if that works better for everyone we could possibly arrange it.


I would love to attend, but only on the 5th (or 6th..). Our holiday is July 1st in Canada, so I don't get the Friday off...


----------



## Abaddon

Ge0 said:


> May have a few seats available on my boat for Jobbie Nooner this up coming Friday (June 27th). Anybody up for the ultimate in Beer, Boobs, Beads, and Beaver?
> 
> Ge0


Interesting.... details?


----------



## Ge0

Abaddon said:


> Interesting.... details?


Google it, but not at work !!!

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> I know it's a little last minute, but I wanna gauge the interest in having another meet on the 4th of July weekend. Time's been flying and that weekend kinda crept up on me. If I can get enough interest (and ability to attend) I'll see if I can set something up. I'm thinking Saturday the 5th simply because I'm sure everyone has plans on Friday, although if that works better for everyone we could possibly arrange it.


Sorry man, can't make it that weekend. If you guys DO end up getting something together, have fun!

Ge0


----------



## breezyjr

Bummer....
Going to be out of town through July 10th.

If you guys can wait, I'll do my absolute best to be there....

Of course, right now system isn't even working.... ARGH! 

Effing lame install......

Quick off topic question. (sorry)
Is there anyone, or any shop in the Detroit area that can fix my screwed up high end install? see sig for details. This is supposed to be a show car and competition car, so need someone/someplace that can handle high end install, and fabrication.

instead of responding in this thread, please PM me, or Email 

thanks,
breezyjr

user name above at gmail d0t c0m

sorry for off topic.... please return to your regularly scheduled thread topic... <grin>


----------



## Abaddon

Ge0 said:


> Google it, but not at work !!!
> 
> Ge0


Interesting.... Very interesting...


----------



## Foglght

birdie2000 said:


> I know it's a little last minute, but I wanna gauge the interest in having another meet on the 4th of July weekend. Time's been flying and that weekend kinda crept up on me. If I can get enough interest (and ability to attend) I'll see if I can set something up. I'm thinking Saturday the 5th simply because I'm sure everyone has plans on Friday, although if that works better for everyone we could possibly arrange it.


I've got the week off, but I'm leaving to go up north on wednesday. Gone till sunday. 

wah woh


Moving to Saline in T minus 17 days!


----------



## birdie2000

Foglght said:


> Moving to Saline in T minus 17 days!


Saline huh? That's a nice area! Were you able to find everything you were looking for?


----------



## Foglght

birdie2000 said:


> Saline huh? That's a nice area! Were you able to find everything you were looking for?


Bout 95% of what we were looking for. I lost the A/C and heat in the Garage, but I still have a window A/C unit that I will probably use when I cut a hole in the side door to the garage. The shop is wired for 220, but no outlet. Plus, it has 3 stupid old garage doors, plus the guy transformed the 3'rd car bay into an office, so that has to go. As soon as I get the garage all cleaned up, I plan on coating the floor as soon as possible. 

We got the house for WAY less than we should have paid, but hey, that's the market now. 

My wife didn't understand why I HAD to have at least a 3 car until I filled a 16 foot moving pod with all my tools and stereo equipment. lol. My next real project is going to be a stereo for the golf cart.


----------



## xcoldricex

ac and heat in the garage... NICE


----------



## BEAVER

Any word on when there will be another meet, yet?

I'd really like to hear some of your cars... and I could really use a few second opinions on mine. Being new to the active scene, I'm sure there is a lot more potential in my set-up. It seems like every time I make an adjustment, things sound a little better... I'd just like to speed up the process a little, lol.


----------



## birdie2000

It doesn't look like many (if any) people could make one this weekend so it looks like it's not going to happen. I've been a bit busy lately but I hope to start planning for one to take place within the next month or so. There definitely will be another one this summer.


----------



## BEAVER

I'll keep an eye open for more news. Thanks.


----------



## MIAaron

Being a former Toolie/Jobbie, I'm bumping for pics of Jobbie Nooner.


----------



## Ge0

MIAaron said:


> Being a former Toolie/Jobbie, I'm bumping for pics of Jobbie Nooner.



You'll have to visit the web site for that. NO, and I mean ABSOLUTELY NO, cameras on my boat for that event. No camera, no evidence. I've paid my dues and have learned my lesson.

JN was pretty dead by the time I got there. Cooler weather and the threat of rain kept a lot of the talent at bay. Just hoping JN2 in August turns out better (women won't be so inclined to wear fuggin sweaters).

Ge0


----------



## MIAaron

There is always evidence, it's just who has it. lol

And I agree on the weather. This global warming thing needs to kick in soon.


----------



## Foglght

Man, I wouldn't mind another meet soon.......


----------



## Ge0

If we can set something up for a Sunday I'm open towards later this month into early August. Saturdays are kind of sketchy for me during the prime summer months. If it's nice out, I'll be drinking beer while floating around the Moot in my 24 footer.

Not that boating comes before car audio. I just have a lot of money wrapped up into a toy I only get to use a handful of times in a year. I can tinker with my car stereo on a daily basis...

Beer and boobs this Friday maybe?

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

I'd love to, but I'm moving this weekend. 

No time for love Dr. Jones. Though strippers always present an interesting arguement.


----------



## durwood

I'd be interested in meeting up with you guys still, I missed the last one.

For anyone close to Chicago, there will be at an mp3car meet Sunday, July 27th in Schuamburg, IL at Busse Woods and you guys are also welcome to come on down this way. I should be there.


----------



## Ge0

B&B meet this Friday (July 18th) anyone?

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

So, its lookin like in the next month or so I should be starting a new audio project. So, do I remove all the good speakers from my car and hope the wife doesn't notice?

I'm kind of upset I have to leave the H701 in the Altima. I'll be stuck with a lowly 908bt.


----------



## birdie2000

Gauging interest...
Anyone up for a meet on Sunday August 17?


----------



## Foglght

I'm pretty sure I can make it.


----------



## STI<>GTO

Yessir.


----------



## WLDock

Aug 17? NO WAY, that’s my anniversary. I still need to get that amp from you.


----------



## Foglght

What could be a more romantic gift than spending time with your sweetie at a DIYMA meet eating fried chicken all day?

I would have my wife chime in and agree, but she's not here, so I shall speak for her....


----------



## birdie2000

Anyone else interested? I know it's not exactly a long-term advanced notice, but the schedule's been a bit hectic around here lately and this is what I can come up with unless we want to wait until it starts getting a bit cooler.

Early-mid September may also be a possibility if that's more what people want as well, although it'll probably start cooling off around that time.





WLDock said:


> Aug 17? NO WAY, that’s my anniversary. I still need to get that amp from you.


Just let me know when you want to meet to get it.


----------



## Ge0

Sunday August 17th is a possibility for me. at least for some of the day. Not definite though. I'll run it by the wife and see what we have going on.

*Correction Autosound Contest is Sept 20th this year, not the 13th.*
September 20th is the annual Autosound competition for the local audio society I belong to. I tried getting you guys interested in it last year but did not have anyone come that is part of DIYMA. Seriously, I think you guys might like it. It will be hosted by Alpine Electronics this year at a facility near the old Ford Wixom plant. I'm co-hosting. A $11.00 membership fee enrolls you into the competition and gives you a year dues to the audio society. I think it's $5.00 at the door for all the beer and munchies you can put down. Perhaps an additional $5.00 later on if you want to stick around and have pizza. If anything, its the opportunity to meet some really smart people in the field of audio / car audio. Yes, there are a lot of older guys at the meeting who talk about the good ole days. But, there are always cutting edge conversations in audio theory too. I'm trying to bring in some new blood to keep the group alive and interesting . Lemme know if anyone is interested and I'll post more details.

BTW: the food is no where near as good as Nelson's. So, if you go for the fine quizzine only then better just stick to our normal meet. However, this one WILL have beer if that helps entice you!

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

I'm in for both.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Guys, what exactly was the date of the LAST meet? 

Do you any of you remember when I gave Aaron(Envisionelec) my SS Ref705s to take home and look over? We were standing in the loading dock, I was showing off my wears.. 

Yeah, I STILL haven't gotten it back... The last PM i've gotten was 7/20, he was here a day ago, but seems to be dodging the issue... whatever the ****ing issue is... I'm getting really sick of this really quick... I'm not the only one this is happening to, either...


----------



## envisionelec

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Guys, what exactly was the date of the LAST meet?
> 
> Do you any of you remember when I gave Aaron(Envisionelec) my SS Ref705s to take home and look over? We were standing in the loading dock, I was showing off my wears..
> 
> Yeah, I STILL haven't gotten it back... The last PM i've gotten was 7/20, he was here a day ago, but seems to be dodging the issue... whatever the ****ing issue is... I'm getting really sick of this really quick... I'm not the only one this is happening to, either...


 

I really don't need your amp - I'm not holding it back for any nefarious reasons, and I pretty well recall saying "Geez, I don't have time to work on this, but if you want me to take it - I'll see what I can do." I sent it UPS this morning from work - you'll get it in the next day or two. 

Glad I could help.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

envisionelec said:


> I really don't need your amp - I'm not holding it back for any nefarious reasons, and I pretty well recall saying "Geez, I don't have time to work on this, but if you want me to take it - I'll see what I can do." I sent it UPS this morning from work - you'll get it in the next day or two.
> 
> Glad I could help.


What else would you want me to do, when the last PM I sent you was on the 20th, which should have given you more than enough time, epically if you can simply send it from work.. You've been here since then, you make post in your Berringer thread, but yet can't send me a PM letting me know SOMETHING....

I totally apologize if it was totally innocent, but it sure doesn't feel like it on this end... I know you are a busy guy, but sheeze man..

That is all...


----------



## envisionelec

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> What else would you want me to do, when the last PM I sent you was on the 20th, which should have given you more than enough time, epically if you can simply send it from work.. You've been here since then, you make post in your Berringer thread, but yet can't send me a PM letting me know SOMETHING....
> 
> What EXACTLY does that say to you?
> 
> I totally apologize if it was totally innocent, but it sure doesn't feel like it on this end...


I guess it means I'm not paying much attention to my notifications...I generally get one email that says "someone has replied to your subscribed thread" and I just click the link and respond then close the page after clicking "post". 

I do get a lot of emails, and I sometimes misjudge just how long it takes to answer them all, put out various fires in my department and (after work) manage a growing business... 

And then there's that ADD thing (recently diagnosed, anyway). I usually just flat-out forget, like someone hit the reset button on my thought process. I can forget an entire week of events. Trust me, it sucks and I have to keep notes everywhere. I'm not telling you (and everyone else) this because I think it's fun to make excuses. It really interferes with my goals. The cure is worse than the disease - I've never done illicit drugs, but the things they gave me made me ill with relentless, sometimes destructive, energy. So I stopped and am looking for the next step. 

I've just stopped taking repairs all together. My plate is full, and not all of it is appetizing:

I recently had a big Eclipse 2kW amp where I replaced 18 mosfets ($$$$) in the power supply and the amp just wouldn't power up. The power supply works great, but the proprietary ICE modules keep shutting the supply down. I don't have the time to figure that one out, so I refunded the guy his $120 repair bill in full and am shipping it back ($20) on my dime. I really don't think I'm being unfair, here....

The last PM I have is from the 29th, not the 20th...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Aaron,

Again, I apologize whole heartedly that it came down to this, yes, you have told me how busy you are, but, you didn't fully clue me in... I had no idea that you were working the business in your "off" hours... You never mentioned a thing about any of the other stuff... I thought Envisionelec WAS your primary job... 

If I had know anything to the contrary about your end, then this would definitely have been a bit clearer, but it wasn't... 

I guess we could blame lack of communication, but I still feel like **** over it, that it's come to this... 

All I wanted was my amp back...


And I know ADD well, tested and diagnosed at age 8 or 10, yeah, back when nobody even knew what it was... Then tested again at age 13-14-15, something like that.... been dealing with it all my life.... You have to, you just didn't know what it was.... now that it's got a name, it still doesn't change things.... 

Try pot... mild stimulant, much like the ADD/ADHD drugs, but natural.. doesn't take much.. Make cookies, so nobodies the wiser... 

Again, I apologize it had to come to this, but hopefully it got the proper result.. .


----------



## envisionelec

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Again, I apologize whole heartedly that it came down to this, yes, you have told me how busy you are, but, you didn't fully clue me in... I had no idea that you were working the business in your "off" hours... You never mentioned a thing about any of the other stuff... I thought Envisionelec WAS your primary job...
> 
> If I had know anything to the contrary about your end, then this would definitely have been a bit clearer, but it wasn't...
> 
> I guess we could blame lack of communication, but I still feel like **** over it, that it's come to this...
> 
> All I wanted was my amp back...


No problems, mang. After all, the post was supposed to make _me_ feel like **** - which it did. Don't worry about it. 

Uh, yeah - I wish I could do Envision full-time. Business is good, but it's not that good without more products (and $$ to build new products). And I can't build more products without having the time. And time....such an elusive entity. 

So yeah...let's see what there is to do this week:

- Finish garage roof.
- Write BOM and PCB design spec for DSPower v2
- Find an injection mold company that won't require a second mortgage to make a faceplate.
- Learn SolidWorks => to build model of faceplate
- Work on Behringer remote DIN face PCB
- Get quotes for DSPower v2 boards
- Grumble that "doing things right" costs too much to build to be profitable
- Field various business questions, send out dealer applications, take phone calls only to tell people the DSPower is out of stock(!)
- Grumble some more
- Work on business plan (need more $$$, lol)

And that's just the rest of this week.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Well, now that you feel bad, I feel worse.....


----------



## envisionelec

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Well, now that you feel bad, I feel worse.....


 
Good!




...


...



*I'm Kidding!!!*






As a good Chinese friend once told me, "sometimes you just need to Raugh out Roud (ROR!)"


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Well man, I am glad you are light hearted about this, cause it's been wrecking me, on my end..... 

It's really hard to question someones integrity and feel good about it... at least for me...


----------



## Foglght

So, how about that meet. You two can get some Kleenex and hug.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I'm sorry to everyone in here... this wasn't supposed to go this far, and if everything said is true, all should be well... 

I would love to make the meet. Is it set now for the 17th? I have lots going on though, so don't count me 100% in... 

I did get my headliner and A/B/C piller trim in and my monitors up... other than that, i've been trying to keep it together for shows... It sucks because if I want to do almost anything I have to take the cage out, which means the seats and steering wheel has to come out to...


----------



## Foglght

Seriously, do we have a bunch of people coming, because it doesn't really look like it right now. 

I actually need to have a decent reason to ditch my wife for an entire weekend.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I'm seeing about 4-5 right now....


----------



## birdie2000

Yeah, the only people who have said anything are the 4-5 in the past few posts of this thread. If you guys want to have a mini-gathering that day I'd be more than happy to have you, but unless more people show interest I would scale it down a bit and not organize it to the extent we have in the past.


----------



## Ge0

Guys, take this conversation to PM. No need to clog up the thread. I hope this works out good for the both of you. Feel the love man....

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

birdie2000 said:


> Yeah, the only people who have said anything are the 4-5 in the past few posts of this thread. If you guys want to have a mini-gathering that day I'd be more than happy to have you, but unless more people show interest I would scale it down a bit and not organize it to the extent we have in the past.


Fine with me, could just get a couple of hot'n'ready pizzas and spend some more time listening and tweaking. 

I might have a bucket to begin installation on by that time. Who knows.


----------



## MuTT

Looks like the IASCA show up here isn't going to happen on the 17th, so if you people are having a meet, say the when and where and I want to try and make it as well.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ge0 said:


> Guys, take this conversation to PM. No need to clog up the thread. I hope this works out good for the both of you. Feel the love man....
> 
> Ge0


Seems the firestorm is over man... sorry... 

Lets hope the amp shows, and in decent condition, cause it was perfect at the meet.. 

Honestly, I don't know if I could make it to the mini-meet..... 

I REALLY need to kick myself in the ass and get things done... I don't know what my problem is, but my motivation level have been at an all time low... And not just with the car, but with everything, home, work, the car.... everything... It's not like me... usually summer is a very busy time for me... 

I just can't put my finger on it...


----------



## durwood

Ge0-

That sept, 20th meet sounds cool. I'll keep in in mind. I can't do Aug 17th.


----------



## envisionelec

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Seems the firestorm is over man... sorry...
> 
> Lets hope the amp shows, and in decent condition, cause it was perfect at the meet..


It had better - I never even put it on the bench or took it off the shelf I set it on when I got it home.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Got the amp yesterday, thank you and I apologize for being a TOOL.... I have no excuse except for the feeling that I might have been getting the ****ty end of the stick... 


Just so everyone knows, it was wrapped in about 10' of bubble...


----------



## xcoldricex

i could be down for the 17th, september isn't good for me...


----------



## Ge0

durwood said:


> Ge0-
> 
> That sept, 20th meet sounds cool. I'll keep in in mind. I can't do Aug 17th.


Wood,

I'm thinking you would really dig that meet. Plenty-o computer analysis and theory. The host, Dave Clark (director of engineering Alpine North America, just down the street to Bosch N.A. headquaters BTW) developed the measurement and judgement system himself. An amazing person to talk to. Others will be there like him. He is a pro-ponent of alternate means to reproduce sound beyond stereo. Currently biased towards the Harmon version of logic 7 upmix. 

Sure, I'd like to meet you. But, I'm sure you would have other nifty intellectual conversations beyond me.

Ge0

BTW: PSACS is a local (and larger) Chi-town group similar to SMWTMS (the group I belong to). Look it up and attend a meeting. You might like it.

Ge0


----------



## Fozz

The 17th is good for me. The Ontario IASCA finals were on that date, but has since been changed. I would just make sure you had a firm plan. I dont want to make the trip to find it was moved to another date I have have to make the long trip back over the border.


----------



## WLDock

Ge0 (George),

I may be up for the 20th. Still no system in the car as I am still in the redesign stage. All my SQ design goals seem to require a ton of work and cutting metal . Also, I have ideas but no real solutions. Like the IDQ15 I picked up but need to figure out how to get it in IB. Or was looking at the Acoustic Elegance IB15? I also just snaged a DEX-P9 off ebay but have yet to see any DEQ's around anywhere?? Also, I am still stuck on the class A/B vs. full range class D thing. I need small sized amps but never heard the Eclipse amps?? I just have not had the money, time, and guts to get it done the way I want. I have a little motivation though...I think I won a give-a-way over at SD  Will see...

Anyway, I seriously doubt that I can make the 17th but I will plan on making the meet over at Alpine.


----------



## durwood

Ne0Ge0

I discussed that weekend with the VP of operations and it has been cleared for approval. It fit nicely around my other weekends already booked up for that month thankfully. One of my other friends is going to try to make it as well. I'm also trying to covert him slowly, he is about to be spoiled by expanding his carpc since I took away my C701 controller.

If you could post up some more details or give me a heads up via PM (either works for me) that would be fantastic.


----------



## Ge0

For those of you interested. The SMWTMS audio club Autosound Competition will be held on Sept 20th at DLC Design (Now owned by Alpine). It is located here: 

47677 AVANTE DR, WIXOM, MI 48393-3697



















Go to the garage bays at the back of the building as shown. Dave Clark (Director of R&D Alpine North America) will be your host. I will co-host (which basically means I have to make the beer and munchie runs when supplies get low).

Judging is done via David Clarks own invention, the PTF. PTF is an ultra fancy automated RTA
system that grabs frequency response, time, and max SPL (full range and then bass only) measurements from your vehicle in multiple microphone positions. It then averages these to come up with the result. Results are scored against a standard set of parameters that were developed based on input from 100's of human subjects. So, no loosing out because your judge is suffering from a severe case of the mud butt and red ass that day. The best sounding car wins. NO POINTS for quality of install. This is SQ only.

Judging starts around 12:00pm and will continue until all vehicles are done. I suggest you get there a little earlier than that to get a feel for what this is all about. A formal group meeting starts at 4:00. The meet ends whenever everyone gets tired of being around and goes home.

Again, I think it costs $11.00USD to enter the competition and recieve a years membership to the group. Another $5.00 for all the beer and munchies you can consume. And then another $5.00 if you want to stick around and have pizza later in the evening.

YOU DO NOT NEED TO COMPETE TO COME. Just show up to chat it up with fellow audio nutz if you want. A few people who design car audio systems for a living will be there in case you want to rant about your factory or aftermarket sound system, or, learn what is involved.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

I think I can make it for at least 3 or 4 hours on the 17th. Telling my wife I need to attend a meeting at work in preparation for a customer visit on Monday :blush:

If I don't show up then you know I got caught and **** hit the fan.

Ge0


----------



## BEAVER

I have to work on the 17th, but if there are enough people commited to going, I'll find a way around it.


----------



## Foglght

So what do we have 5 maybe 6 now?


----------



## envisionelec

Ge0 said:


> YOU DO NOT NEED TO COMPETE TO COME. Just show up to chat it up with fellow audio nutz if you want. A few people who design car audio systems for a living will be there in case you want to rant about your factory or aftermarket sound system, or, learn what is involved.
> 
> Ge0


With which part of the supply chain are these persons involved? Manufacturing? Hmmm?


----------



## BEAVER

So, what's up with Sunday? Should I make plans to be there, or does everyone have other plans?


----------



## BEAVER

As it stands right now, I'll be there. I look forward to meeting anyone and everyone else who is able to attend.


----------



## MuTT

BEAVER said:


> As it stands right now, I'll be there. I look forward to meeting anyone and everyone else who is able to attend.


A couple of us Canucks will see you there


----------



## Fozz

Yup,

Mutt and myself will be making the trip. Hope we get a good turn out. This will be my first meet.


----------



## BEAVER

It'll be my first meet, too.


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> I think I can make it for at least 3 or 4 hours on the 17th. Telling my wife I need to attend a meeting at work in preparation for a customer visit on Monday :blush:
> 
> If I don't show up then you know I got caught and **** hit the fan.
> 
> Ge0


I heard rumor that you aren't going to be there. Just tell the wife the same thing I tell mine...

"Bye hun, be back in a few hours." 

Which leads to...

"Hi, yeah, so I'm helping some of these guys out and its getting really interesting, I'll be home a little later."

Which leads to...

"Yeah, we decided to take a break and get some food, and ended up not going back, so we are here at the resteraunt (bar) deciding when to meet again and get it all finished."

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## BEAVER

LOL. See ya'll there.


----------



## birdie2000

Foglght said:


> I heard rumor that you aren't going to be there. Just tell the wife the same thing I tell mine...
> 
> "Bye hun, be back in a few hours."
> 
> Which leads to...
> 
> "Hi, yeah, so I'm helping some of these guys out and its getting really interesting, I'll be home a little later."
> 
> Which leads to...
> 
> "Yeah, we decided to take a break and get some food, and ended up not going back, so we are here at the resteraunt (bar) deciding when to meet again and get it all finished."
> 
> See you all tomorrow.


LOL, this is almost verbatim what I'd tell my ex-gf's in this situation.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Dam, now I really wish I were coming down... I just have to many things going on... 

I'll be there in spirit...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

So, what did I miss?? Any follow-up pics or anything?? Who went...?? I didn't do crap this weekend except pull some barbed wire for the pops and an oil change... 

Yeah, i'm lame... I didn't even make it to the Dream Cruse..


----------



## BEAVER

I don't think you missed much. Only a few of us were able to make it. I had a good time, though and am glad I had the chance to meet a few of you, anyway. The RTA was pretty cool... and Thank's Birdie, for your hospitality and willingness to play "host".

I hope we have another meet before the weather goes to hell. I'd really like the chance to meet more of you guys. The second weekend in October would be great for me... hint, hint.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

yeah, as long as it happens before the "white death" gets put out, i'm good... 

OTOH, my girl is picking up a Chevy Aveo, later today and I have a system WAITING, to go in it.. lol... I'm a good BF... lol.. 

I can already picture it... not sure of which HU i'll use, but i'm thinking Ref405s, bridged to a PG RSD set OR the Polk MOMOs I've got sitting... I've got a 10" Polk Dx sub just sitting.. waiting.. simple, SMALL, clean and effective..


----------



## Ge0

CHANGE IN VENUE FOR THE SEPT 20TH AUTOSOUND MEET

Alpine was all lined up to host this competition. However, they decided they did not want alcohol on their property due to liability reasons. The audio clubs elders refused to give up their beer, sooo.... Change of location.

The event will still be as described before with the following changes. The event will now be held at the home of Tom Nousaine. 
http://www.nousaine.com/
For those of you who don't know, Tom is an editor and equipment tester for Sound and Vision magazine, the old Car Stereo review, and numerous other publications. His address is:

4296 Ridge Dr.
Pinckney MI
48169.

His home is just south of the Brighton State Recreation area. 

The event will no longer be hosted by Alpine (although Alpine employees will be there) but by SV Sound
http://www.svsound.com/.

Prizes (typically worth between $100 to $300) will be awarded to the top three places in the competition.

You guys will love Tom's swinging bachelor pad. He has an array of twelve 15" subwoofers bolted to an enclosure in his basement and firing up into his listening room. Quite impressive bass!!! He also has a smattering of gear of all makes, shapes, and sizes stacked around his home. Most of it you would drool over. SV Sound will be demoing some of their gear during the formal meeting that follows the Autosound competition.

Other well known audio enthusiasts may also be present including Dr. Earl Geddes (waveguide and horn fame), possibly members from the Chicagoland chapter (including the owners of Madisound), and rumor has it Dr. Stanley Lipshitz and other prominent AES members / contributors. Most of all, I hope a number of our fellow DIYMA members (local and within a reasonable distance) can be there to share yet another cool meet.

Should be a good time. Hope you can make it.

Ge0


----------



## WLDock

Very Cool,

Tom was the first one to introduce himself to me when I attended one of these events back in '90-91. I was a bit intimidated as I did not have much of a system at the time but was an avid reader of Car Stereo Review. I was wowed at being in the presence of so many audio pros. Tom was very cool and introduced me to everyone and let me listen to his car. At the time he was reviewing the Boston Pro Series components and sub, which I was dying to get in my own car (I eventually did have an all Boston system). It was a good time. I look forward to meeting Tom again as well as David Clark and the rest of the members. Not to mention that I work in Brighton so it would be cool to make a connection and get to listen to that system sometimes!


----------



## Ge0

I just got word. SVS Sound has offered to pick up the door charge for snacks, pop, and beer. So, all it's gonna cost you is $7.00 or $11.00 (can't remember the latest group dues) to enter the competition and have your car measured. On top of that you get a 1 year membership to the group along with a monthly news letter.

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

George, I'm considering going, but how well will a complete newbie fit in? Sure I know bits and pieces about car audio, but all the design theory and all that other stuff will be totally over my head plus I won't have the faintest clue who anyone is even if they are well-known people (never really read the mags or got into the "scene")? I'd love to go though just to see some systems and meet some people if I won't be totally out of place.


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> George, I'm considering going, but how well will a complete newbie fit in? Sure I know bits and pieces about car audio, but all the design theory and all that other stuff will be totally over my head plus I won't have the faintest clue who anyone is even if they are well-known people (never really read the mags or got into the "scene")? I'd love to go though just to see some systems and meet some people if I won't be totally out of place.


That is how I started out with this group. Young and innocent. Seriously, it's not a bunch of geeky engineers talking shop (although some of that does occur). Hell, I know of a few guys who have been with the group for years that are TOTALLY clueless.

My opinion. Show up for a few hours and see how you like it. If not, move on to something better. it won't cost you a dime.

Ge0


----------



## BEAVER

I'm going to try to make it. Birdie, I'll be as out of place as you if I do show...


----------



## Foglght

I think I can still make it. Sounds interesting. Never pass up the opportunity to listen to high end audio and drink beer for $11. You literally can't beat that with a stick.

Edit:

Geo, Birdie....we live pretty close to each other. Caravan?

Beaver, I don't remember where you live.


----------



## birdie2000

Honestly, for us to meet up would probably be just as much distance as just going to Pinkney, but regardless I'm always down for a caravan simply for the fun of it.


----------



## Foglght

Yeah, I wasn't really thinking about trying to save gas on this one. While I don't mind making new friends on my own, I would much rather show up with Geo who may know a few things about a few things, you know.


----------



## birdie2000

Sounds good to me, I've got the same train of thought in that regard so if you guys wanna caravan out let me know.


----------



## Ge0

Guys,

I'm co-hosting the meet. That means I buy and put out snacks and beverages for the hungry/thirsty masses. I need time to set up and then clean up. So, I need to be there well before everyone else and will probably be the last person out of there besides Tom (who lives there).

You are welcome to follow me in. However, you could also arrange something among yourselves and simply meet me there a little later. I'll be there by 10:00am and will be more than happy to make introductions (not that this is needed, its not as scarey as you think). Most won't be there before 12:00pm though so don't feel you need to be in a rush. Just be there at 12:00pm if you want to compete. I need to talk to Tom a little to see when the measurement equipment will be there. If we can set it up first thing then you all will have a chance to tune before the formal competition starts (that is if you ant to enter).

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

I'll be going too guys. Maybe Jim, Ryan, and myself can caravan. But I'll have to leave around 4 to attend my nephews baptism.


----------



## durwood

See you guys there.


----------



## Ge0

EXCELLENT! Looks like we're going to have a few people show up this year. Hopefully this will make up for me missing your last meet.

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

I'll compete, but it will be with the new ride. Unless I can convince the wife to let me have the Altima for a day.


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> I'll compete, but it will be with the new ride. Unless I can convince the wife to let me have the Altima for a day.


HuH? Guess I missed it. What's this about a new ride?

Ge0


----------



## Abaddon

Hummm.. interesting...


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> HuH? Guess I missed it. What's this about a new ride?
> 
> Ge0


You'll see. The system came with the car, but had no tuning at all. It's not the greatest, but at least it came with an 880 installed. 

1995 BMW 525i wagon


----------



## BEAVER

I'm not sure I'll be able to make it at all. I might be stuck at work covering for another guy who has a wedding to stand in.


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> You'll see. The system came with the car, but had no tuning at all. It's not the greatest, but at least it came with an 880 installed.
> 
> 1995 BMW 525i wagon


I hate to state the obvious, but don't you work for FORD!

Heh heh... Just busting your balls. The Altima is a lease right? Not much you can do with that. However, that ole' beemer is prime for hacking and slashing into. I expect to see progress by this time next year .

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Yes, I do. I tried to terminate the lease early, trade it in, refinance....the works. Nothing manged to work out. I didn't make the best decision when buying that car. I like it and the system is nice, but I just can't put more miles on it. 35k in 1 1/2 years is too much. 

Ford didn't even have anything that I would consider. The only thing even remotely close was the Focus in manual transmission form. 

Oh, the Bimmer has already been hacked into. Now, its my job to clean it up. No sound deadening, cracked subs, awesome looking door pods that aren't actually pods, and one of the worst wiring jobs I've ever seen. 

Here take a look:









































































Two sets of tweeters, because one is never enough. I've actually got it running right now as an active 4-way, but I can't get the 880 to HP any higher than 200hz. I need to find out if using the pro mode will allow me to do that.

Let's just say....its a project. Somebody really loved polk audio.


----------



## BEAVER

I've pulled some strings and will be able to make it on the 20th. Hope to see many of you there.


----------



## birdie2000

Planning on having another meet on Saturday, October 11. Same rules apply as the last two meets, which are listed earlier in the thread. As per the other two official meets, there will be no alcohol allowed due to liability concerns. Nelson will be cooking again so bring your appetites. Time will be determined as the date nears, but it'll be similar to the other two evens so plan on somewhere around noon.

Let's start taking attendance. Hopefully everyone can make it this time so we don't have to schedule another one when the weather isn't so cooperative. I know no one wants to wait until spring to have another meet!


----------



## BEAVER

Ooh, now there's a wrinkle. There is no way I can make both of these. What to do...


----------



## Foglght

You can, just pretend you have nothing else to do.


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> Planning on having another meet on Saturday, October 11. Same rules apply as the last two meets, which are listed earlier in the thread. As per the other two official meets, there will be no alcohol allowed due to liability concerns. Nelson will be cooking again so bring your appetites. Time will be determined as the date nears, but it'll be similar to the other two evens so plan on somewhere around noon.
> 
> Let's start taking attendance. Hopefully everyone can make it this time so we don't have to schedule another one when the weather isn't so cooperative. I know no one wants to wait until spring to have another meet!


Hmm, I MIGHT just be able to make that one. I'll need to check with the boss.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Any preferences in beer and munchies for the meet held on the 20th?

I've been told a majortity of the group likes dark beers. I thought I'd buy a **** ton of Bells Brewery products (my personal favorite). I also need to buy some light alternatives. Say Miller Genuine Draft and Corona?

How about pop? Diet Coke, Sprite, Verners, Coke, Orange, etc...

I'll provide a buttload of chips, veggies, party mix, etc... Pretty much anything I can get at Costco .

Feedback would be appeciated. I'm going out on Thursday to stock up.

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

I do enjoy the blue moon. 

What was that stuff, I think it was called "Munchies" that was as sweet snack mix. Had doritos, pretzels, sun chips, and something else in it. That was teh favz. 

PM with directions please!


----------



## STI<>GTO

Mountain Dew!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

birdie2000 said:


> Planning on having another meet on Saturday, October 11. Same rules apply as the last two meets, which are listed earlier in the thread. As per the other two official meets, there will be no alcohol allowed due to liability concerns. Nelson will be cooking again so bring your appetites. Time will be determined as the date nears, but it'll be similar to the other two evens so plan on somewhere around noon.
> 
> Let's start taking attendance. Hopefully everyone can make it this time so we don't have to schedule another one when the weather isn't so cooperative. I know no one wants to wait until spring to have another meet!


I would like to attend, that would work fine... now, I need to get my arse in gear..


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> PM with directions please!


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=542321&postcount=627

For those of you not familar with internet based mapping programs (sorry, I had to)

4296 Ridge Dr.
Pinckney MI
48169.


































Ge0


----------



## Foglght

I can haz cheeseburger now?

Ok, well if anyone wants to caravan, that's fine with me. Mapquest says about an hour drive from my house, but I don't believe them. 

Who lives closest?


----------



## durwood

Hmmm, love Munchies. I'm down for any local good brews. San Adams Light for the light stuff. Mountain Dew is always good too.

Did you want us to bring anything? I hate to show up to a party empty handed.

Would there be any time/space/interest in doing driver auditions? I got a few of those I could bring.


----------



## STI<>GTO

Darin - You spending the night or heading back on Saturday? You bringing the wife? You and Gary going to caravan? Do you like cheese? I'll be back at 10 with more questions.


----------



## BEAVER

So, just for clarification, this is now going to be held at the Pickney address and NOT the Wixom address, correct?


----------



## Ge0

BEAVER said:


> So, just for clarification, this is now going to be held at the Pickney address and NOT the Wixom address, correct?


Correct. Alpine did not want alcohol on their property for legal reasons. That, and nobody wanted to give up their beer.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

durwood said:


> Hmmm, love Munchies. I'm down for any local good brews. San Adams Light for the light stuff. Mountain Dew is always good too.
> 
> Did you want us to bring anything? I hate to show up to a party empty handed.
> 
> Would there be any time/space/interest in doing driver auditions? I got a few of those I could bring.


As for right now, just bring some of your interesting stuff for show and tell. Many group members would be intrigued by your work. I will be re-imbursed for all beverages and munchies I buy through SVS Sound.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> I can haz cheeseburger now?
> 
> Ok, well if anyone wants to caravan, that's fine with me. Mapquest says about an hour drive from my house, but I don't believe them.
> 
> Who lives closest?


You are in Saline now? An hour shoudl be about right assuming you obey the posted speed limits . Just as a comparison, I live next to the Zoo and it takes me an hour.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> Mountain Dew!


Diet or regular. I can't get enough of the diet. However, the regular stuff sends me into a sugar frenzie.

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

I cannot drink diet soda. But I'm sure I can find something to drink there...


----------



## durwood

STI<>GTO said:


> Darin - You spending the night or heading back on Saturday?


We've opted to spend the night but still need to find a cheap but decent hotel.



> You bringing the wife?


Nope. She is gladly staying home but one of my good friends is coming along instead. 



> You and Gary going to caravan?


Yes I think so. We have to work out the details.



> Do you like cheese?


Yes, most types. It doesn't like me though.  TMI?



> I'll be back at 10 with more questions.


True or False or multiple choice please. My hands are cramping.


----------



## birdie2000

Foglght said:


> I can haz cheeseburger now?
> 
> Ok, well if anyone wants to caravan, that's fine with me. Mapquest says about an hour drive from my house, but I don't believe them.
> 
> Who lives closest?


I'd be surprised if it took you an hour if you're not far from 23. 

Are they gonna have parking for cars that have nothing? Again I'll be showing up with nothing to show lol.


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> I'd be surprised if it took you an hour if you're not far from 23.
> 
> Are they gonna have parking for cars that have nothing? Again I'll be showing up with nothing to show lol.


Just throughout Toms neighborhood along the road. His driveway will be reseved for pulling cars in and out to judge.

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> You are in Saline now? An hour shoudl be about right assuming you obey the posted speed limits . Just as a comparison, I live next to the Zoo and it takes me an hour.
> 
> Ge0


Well mapquest says only 27 miles. But I suppose I'll leave an hour early. So, my wife will be away for the weekend, which car should I bring? The Altima SOUNDS better, the BMW looks way cooler.



birdie2000 said:


> I'd be surprised if it took you an hour if you're not far from 23.
> 
> Are they gonna have parking for cars that have nothing? Again I'll be showing up with nothing to show lol.


If you wanted me to swing by and pick you up I could do that.


----------



## STI<>GTO

Wagon or exile.


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> So, my wife will be away for the weekend, which car should I bring? The Altima SOUNDS better, the BMW looks way cooler.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bring whichever vehicle you want to know more about, or, whichever system you intend on developing further. This measurement system will give you printouts showing exactly where your system has strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

Foglght said:


> Well mapquest says only 27 miles. But I suppose I'll leave an hour early. So, my wife will be away for the weekend, which car should I bring? The Altima SOUNDS better, the BMW looks way cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted me to swing by and pick you up I could do that.


That would be great, but that's not a short amount out of your way. Although, I might end up going to Milan that night so if you don't object maybe I could just drop by and ride with you from your place?


----------



## Ge0

You guys can show up any time after 11:00am. I suggest getting there right around then so you'll have time to tweek you cars before official judgement. If you arrive much past 12:00pm you may not get the opportunity to tweek for your best score.

Just the word of experience.

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

Should we take Darin (and Gary if he's still in) out for a root *beer*? Got plans for the evening Darin? Type "1" for yes, "2" for no, "3" for I'd like to spend some alone time with my "friend."

Since Jim didn't invite the rest of us to Milan...


----------



## birdie2000

lol, I thought you had a baptism to go to...?

Few guys from my car club were heading down there and I was considering joining them if I was going to be out that way anyways, it's not something I'm committed to. If everyone wants to go out for a beverage afterwards I'm game.


----------



## Foglght

birdie2000 said:


> That would be great, but that's not a short amount out of your way. Although, I might end up going to Milan that night so if you don't object maybe I could just drop by and ride with you from your place?


That's fine with me. Hell, I wouldn't mind going to milan with the Altima just to see what it runs.


----------



## STI<>GTO

birdie2000 said:


> lol, I thought you had a baptism to go to...?
> 
> Few guys from my car club were heading down there and I was considering joining them if I was going to be out that way anyways, it's not something I'm committed to. If everyone wants to go out for a beverage afterwards I'm game.


I do have one to go to. I'm just trying really hard not to go! But I may have to, won't really know until Saturday. Either way, I'm up for a beer or two later.


----------



## STI<>GTO

Ge0,

One seat judging or two?


----------



## durwood

STI<>GTO said:


> Should we take Darin (and Gary if he's still in) out for a root *beer*? Got plans for the evening Darin? Type "1" for yes, "2" for no, "3" for I'd like to spend some alone time with my "friend."
> 
> Since Jim didn't invite the rest of us to Milan...


(1)

#3  I knew that was going to happen.

I need to locate a cheap but not sketchy hotel for Saturday night (for alone time with my "friend"  I kid I kid). Also, I forgot there is a one hour time difference over there. Gary and I were going to meet up around 6ish our time, I guess we better drive fast. Maybe I can convince the poor guy to meet up slightly earlier.


----------



## STI<>GTO

durwood said:


> (1)
> 
> #3  I knew that was going to happen.
> 
> I need to locate a cheap but not sketchy hotel for Saturday night (for alone time with my "friend"  I kid I kid). Also, I forgot there is a one hour time difference over there. Gary and I were going to meet up around 6ish our time, I guess we better drive fast. Maybe I can convince the poor guy to meet up slightly earlier.


Do you want to stay in Ann Arbor, which is on your way coming in from Chicago, and has a great downtown and nightlife, or would you rather stay closer to the meet, which would be Brighton?

Jim - Since durwood has plans, I'm down for Milan. If I'm invited... :blush:


----------



## birdie2000

Hell yeah, if you guys want to head to Milan we can all head down there if you want. It's a NO ET (won't display your time on the boards) race night from what I'm told (basically street racing on the strip.)


----------



## Foglght

NO ET? Eh well it might be interesting none the less. And if you guys wanted to have it out in downtown Ann Arbor, I'm sure Ashleys (100-200 different beers) is always a nice place. 

And durwood, if for some reason you can't find a place to stay, I'll offer up one of our rooms for free of course. I know that might be a little wierd considering we've never met, but the offer is still there if need be. I'm about 1 mile off I-94.

Edit: that goes for the rest of you guys too.....even geo if he feels like coming out later. 2 spare bedrooms and enough couches for all.


----------



## durwood

Thanks for the tips. I was going to wing it for a hotel room, now I know where to look. I didn't want to be a burden on anyone so I figured I would just crash in a hotel later. 

I don't have any plans sat night, my comment about MVM and I meeting up was in the morning to caravan. I'm not sure if he was planning on staying sat night either. I'd be up for anything interesting going on around the area as long as I don't get arrested.


----------



## birdie2000

I'm not going to be going to Milan anymore unless you guys all feel like going, the people from my car club aren't going, so if you guys want to have some beverages and/or go out on the town I'm game.


----------



## Ge0

Damn, my mother-in-law will be baby sitting the kids that night. I need to be home by a respectible hour (10:00ish) to relieve her of duty. ANYONE feel like partying on my patio in Huntington Woods (by the Zoo) later on in the evening?

I wish I could get out of this. As a stipulation of me being gone all day at an audio event (and missing my father-in-laws birthday party) my wife gets to go out and party that night .

Ge0


----------



## BEAVER

I look forward to seeing you all there. Unfortunately, I can't stick around for any after hours activities. I have a long drive back home and have to work early on Sunday. No drinking for this guy. 

Jim... I hope you still have the same cell phone number and you'll have your phone with you. I still have it from the last meet and it could really come in handy should I find myself a little lost on my way down there...


----------



## birdie2000

Yep, same number and I always have my phone on me.


----------



## STI<>GTO

Alright. We just can't get durwood arrested. Riiiiiggggghhhhhhht.

We can figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## Foglght

So Jim I take it I'm just going to meet you there?


----------



## STI<>GTO

George,

Is it Ridge Ct., which is what you have mapped, or Ridge Dr., which is what you typed. Two different places.


----------



## Foglght

Congratulations Geo, winnah of the competition. It really sucks about those revs though. Maybe someone on the forum might have a pair and let you buy them for cheap. Who knows.



Glad to see everyone again, and good to finally meet Durwood and MiniVanMan. Interesting stuff.


----------



## STI<>GTO

birdie2000 said:


> Planning on having another meet on Saturday, October 11. Same rules apply as the last two meets, which are listed earlier in the thread. As per the other two official meets, there will be no alcohol allowed due to liability concerns. Nelson will be cooking again so bring your appetites. Time will be determined as the date nears, but it'll be similar to the other two evens so plan on somewhere around noon.
> 
> Let's start taking attendance. Hopefully everyone can make it this time so we don't have to schedule another one when the weather isn't so cooperative. I know no one wants to wait until spring to have another meet!


I'm in. Anybody else?


----------



## BintheD

Does anyone know of a quality shop in the D. that carries high-end components???

Thanks!


----------



## MuTT

STI<>GTO said:


> I'm in. Anybody else?


Looking like Fozz and I are in.


----------



## birdie2000

How would all of you feel about having the meet that Sunday instead, October 12?


----------



## Fozz

I would rather Saturday. It's a long drive for me, and I like my Sleep. Sunday would give me a day to recover. Man, I'm getting old.


----------



## Ge0

BintheD said:


> Does anyone know of a quality shop in the D. that carries high-end components???
> 
> Thanks!


That does not exist anymore. What exactly are you looking for?

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Forgot to ask the boss about this meet. Someone fuggin remind my old ass before I forget again.

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Go ask the boss!

Jim, you left all that router stuff in my car. I suppose I'll get it to you at the next meet.


----------



## birdie2000

Yeah, I realized that the next morning. Doh! Yeah, I'll just get it from you then.


----------



## MuTT

birdie2000 said:


> How would all of you feel about having the meet that Sunday instead, October 12?


I'm such a follower that I'm clear for either day that weekend.


----------



## STI<>GTO

I'm good with either day, as long as we settle on one soon.


----------



## birdie2000

Ok guys, it looks like I'm going to go ahead an change the date to the following day, Sunday October 12. I had some things come up on Saturday that I need to make a commitment on soon. I figure moving the event back a day is a better option than just canceling due to lack of interest. I apologize if this makes it difficult for anyone to attend.


----------



## less

Hi all,

I've been around the boards here for quite a while now, but I just moved up to the Great White North from Arlington, Texas - in the Dallas Area, and I'd like to get to meet some of the natives. I actually grew up in central michigan and now after a 22 year hiatus, I am returning.

Have room for one more? I've not had the chance to read the whole thread yet since I am working atm, but I have no issue driving to Detroit for a meet - its only a couple hours away and with gas prices as they are, I can probably make it down and back for less than the price of a new set of McIntosh amps =)

As for my system, well its been a work in progress for quite a long time since I've been on speaker rotation until I finally found what satisfies my ears! THAT took a long time lol. But, the good news is that I'm about to complete my new fiberglass kick panels complete with new Scanspeak 12m mids and Scanspeak D3004 Air Circ tweeters, and with any luck, I may have the chance to dial in the amps, match the phase and levels out and get the ol' baby tuned up enough to not embarass me when I finally get to get reviews from others with more experience!

I've never competed but I have gathered some pretty good information from Mr. Steve Head, who has graciously spent a little time pointing me in the right direction... albiet through email and the occassional call. I've also only taken my car to one gathering in Texas and I was without a couple drivers at the time, so no one has heard what the bugger can do. It sounds great to me for the very first time, but not quite perfect naturally... so input and advice would be very welcome!

I think Sunday the 13th would work for me as long as it isn't late in the day. Let me know if you would like another audio junkie hanging around and talking it up. IF I get over being sort of shy, I'm likely to ask a lot of questions though... so be forewarned!

Less


----------



## birdie2000

Absolutely, this is not a closed circle of friends at these meets. Most all of us met each other for the first time at the first meet in the fall of last year, and we had many new faces at the one earlier this year. All I ask of you is that you conduct yourself in a mature and professional manner, and we'll be good!

There's a long spiel I typed up somewhere in the first few pages of this thread with the rules, guidelines, and general game plan, but I think I'll start a new post in the near future to make things more organized and to hopefully draw more attention from the Great Lakes locals.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Guys,

Looks like, I'm not going to make it to Jims... I thought I would be, but it looks like i'm going to be showing my Subie at the Northwood University auto show....!!!!! http://www.northwood.edu/autoshow/

I'm pretty psyched, it's the largest outdoor auto show in the country...? In Midland, mi.... lol.. It's also totally run by students..

They have a "Performance and Custom" area, I'll be in... pretty sweet, 50k+ attendees and free... 

I'd love to be there, i'll miss meetin both beaver(x2) and less... Spring, spring will be a better time... i'll have things finished by then, if all goes well ...


----------



## less

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looks like, I'm not going to make it to Jims... I thought I would be, but it looks like i'm going to be showing my Subie at the Northwood University auto show....!!!!! http://www.northwood.edu/autoshow/
> 
> I'm pretty psyched, it's the largest outdoor auto show in the country...? In Midland, mi.... lol.. It's also totally run by students..
> 
> They have a "Performance and Custom" area, I'll be in... pretty sweet, 50k+ attendees and free...
> 
> I'd love to be there, i'll miss meetin both beaver(x2) and less... Spring, spring will be a better time... i'll have things finished by then, if all goes well ...


HAHA! I was director of Admissions for Northwood University's Texas campus for 17 years after I graduated from the Michigan Campus in 1986.... ugh... its been soooo long! Anyhow, their Auto Show is actually a very nice production and the students do a terrific job! It takes place on homecoming weekend and there are always large crowds and a variety of cars around. I wsn't aware that they did much with car audio based cars... or show cars like some of us might have, but there is always something new going on!

I live in Midland now and would love to come over and check out your ride... it seems like its one of those I've always thought was interesting if I remember correctly anyhow lol. If I don't go to the meet... look out for a short bald guy who's ears have black soot around them from the scorching they took at concerts in my youth! Maybe I can even drag you away and get your input since if I am there, I'll have missed the Detroit event and will still be working in an audio vacuum =(

You will have a good time - I'm sure... in fact, maybe next year we can try to have a meet in this area during that weekend with everyone gathering one day for the car audio and the next for the NU Show... or a split day... whatever.

Oh, and as for behaving, I don't think you will have any issues haha. My evil twin (Skippy) has been locked up for a few years now!

Hope to see you all soon and hope my system is actually "done" too! It will never truly be done, as I have two new projects already planned, but I suspect it is going to sound pretty good quite soon =)

This weekend I will be wrapping the fleece on my kicks and glassing them up... then probably applying a liberal coat of bondo to make up for my first timers mess haha. Special thanks to Steve Head for the construction tips - theories and little secrets of the build - love you man! They are actually looking pretty dang good at the moment, but I'm taking my time and trying to build them pretty beefy to avoid any issues. 

Probably, I will make a bondo resin shake for the final inside coat... might even wrap the bendable metal bands I used to hold and adjust the drivers in glass, applying an appropriate amount of some Cascade Foosman was generous enough to "lend" me, tossing some acoustic filler in for good measure and then hopefully applying a finishing coat of some arctic black vinyl to match the interior. I've got a couple months into these (well - I moved and changed jobs while building them too) so please don't be too hard on me if they don't turn out perfect... there is no substitute for experience!

Blah blah - I'm not as talkative as I am typative though...

Less


----------



## Foglght

So,


Coming:
Birdie
STI
Mutt
Less
Foglght

Maybe:
Geo
Fozz

Not sure about:
Beaver


We should probably put together a list with emails and possibly phone numbers so if there is a meet and someone isn't reading this site, they could be contacted. 

Any chance Geo could get the guy from Alpine to lug over his RTA setup so we could have a "comp?"


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

No kidding... small world... (Real small in the midland area..lol)

They don't do much with "car audio" based cars... I don't even have wires run yet..  They DO have a Performance and custom area though, and if you have a quick look at my pic in my sig... I meet the criteria.. lol.. 

You live in Midland... lol... I'm there every day, as I work at Corning.. I don't drive the Subie everyday though.. I'd love for you to have a look, though... I'm always up for meeting like-minded individuals.. 

Just a FYI, I won't be with the car all the time (i'm not a NU student) BUT, I do plan on attending and making sure my baby is happy.. lol.. 

I'm always happy to provide input and hell, I wouldn't mind helping out... lol.. I don't know a SINGLE person near me that is into Audio as deeply as I am... Hell Possibly TODAY, I my be going to pick up a Critical Mass UL12...!!! 

I'd like to see these kicks you are building... Sounds like something I did years back, but 100 times better... lol.. 



less said:


> HAHA! I was director of Admissions for Northwood University's Texas campus for 17 years after I graduated from the Michigan Campus in 1986.... ugh... its been soooo long! Anyhow, their Auto Show is actually a very nice production and the students do a terrific job! It takes place on homecoming weekend and there are always large crowds and a variety of cars around. I wsn't aware that they did much with car audio based cars... or show cars like some of us might have, but there is always something new going on!
> 
> I live in Midland now and would love to come over and check out your ride... it seems like its one of those I've always thought was interesting if I remember correctly anyhow lol. If I don't go to the meet... look out for a short bald guy who's ears have black soot around them from the scorching they took at concerts in my youth! Maybe I can even drag you away and get your input since if I am there, I'll have missed the Detroit event and will still be working in an audio vacuum =(
> 
> You will have a good time - I'm sure... in fact, maybe next year we can try to have a meet in this area during that weekend with everyone gathering one day for the car audio and the next for the NU Show... or a split day... whatever.
> 
> Oh, and as for behaving, I don't think you will have any issues haha. My evil twin (Skippy) has been locked up for a few years now!
> 
> Hope to see you all soon and hope my system is actually "done" too! It will never truly be done, as I have two new projects already planned, but I suspect it is going to sound pretty good quite soon =)
> 
> This weekend I will be wrapping the fleece on my kicks and glassing them up... then probably applying a liberal coat of bondo to make up for my first timers mess haha. Special thanks to Steve Head for the construction tips - theories and little secrets of the build - love you man! They are actually looking pretty dang good at the moment, but I'm taking my time and trying to build them pretty beefy to avoid any issues.
> 
> Probably, I will make a bondo resin shake for the final inside coat... might even wrap the bendable metal bands I used to hold and adjust the drivers in glass, applying an appropriate amount of some Cascade Foosman was generous enough to "lend" me, tossing some acoustic filler in for good measure and then hopefully applying a finishing coat of some arctic black vinyl to match the interior. I've got a couple months into these (well - I moved and changed jobs while building them too) so please don't be too hard on me if they don't turn out perfect... there is no substitute for experience!
> 
> Blah blah - I'm not as talkative as I am typative though...
> 
> Less


----------



## STI<>GTO

Ge0, fozz, calponte, xcoldricex, Rockinz28, Walt, Rick, the rest of you guys, what's the deal? Anybody else in?


----------



## BEAVER

I can't make it, just too busy at work right now.


----------



## birdie2000

Started a new thread just for this upcoming meet:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47306


----------



## envisionelec

Me either (then again, I wasn't specifically mentioned...hmmm).

I've got a shop to build.


----------



## ArcL100

Start it up ****ers!!!


----------



## Foglght

ArcL100 said:


> Start it up ****ers!!!



:disappointed:

We in deep freeze.......My wipers froze on the way to work, and the washer solvent along with it.


----------



## eficalibrator

The deep freeze is a mixed blessing. It gives everyone time to work on the projects. I sold the turbo M3 I had last year (EMC now owns what's left of it) and I have a suitable replacement vehicle to reinstall the HLCDs into. I moved back to the dark side so you domestic muscle guys won't be disappointed. Good thing it's going to be a long winter becuase I've got a fair amount of work under the hood to do before I start building an amp rack.


----------



## Ge0

Getting cabin fever. Lets meet as soon as the snow breaks .

Ge0


----------



## MuTT

I'm up for another!!!....make sure whoever made that awesome food is invited again!!!!!


----------



## birdie2000

MuTT said:


> I'm up for another!!!....make sure whoever made that awesome food is invited again!!!!!


Don't worry, as soon the weather starts looking a little more optimistic I'll start planning another event.


----------



## ArcL100

Worst winter ever. Prol wont be nice until April like usual =/


----------



## EricP72

hey fellas count me and my son in whenever the weather breaks. Looking forward to seeing you guys and hopefully I can get some of u guys to listen to my revamp install and can get some pointers.


----------



## Foglght

Warmed up to 25 yesterday, spring is right around the corner.


----------



## stalintc

25 was nice! I had to change the water pump and oil pan in the parking lot of my apt complex that night and morning! Added bonus that it did not snow!


----------



## less

Count me in too~

This is the first case of cabin fever I've had since the last time I lived in MI - 25 years ago! Anyhow, I'm hoping not to pull something studid and miss this event like that last one lol.

I've about completed my installation and will be tuning again soon. Its sure sounding good to me, but there are a couple weak spots that I'm trying to iron out. Plus, I am still planning on tearing out the baffles in my custom kicks, redoing them for a better centered image and to better allow for a nice flat grill to protect the drivers... and then I'll have to start all over on the tuning anyhow lol... but at least it can sound great in the mean time.

It will be great to meet you all and try to steal the best of your ideas (haha!), but seriously, I'd love some input from some knowledgeable and honest people... your relatives always tell you everything is perfect lol! 

Please keep me in touch as the dates get set. [email protected]

Thanks
Less


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

It's been>40 for days now, most snow is gone... feeling the itch... Now, to maybe get started..


----------



## ArcL100

Pfff, cold ain't ova fo sho.


----------



## Ge0

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> It's been>40 for days now, most snow is gone... feeling the itch... Now, to maybe get started..


You know, you can get anti-biotics for that. Does it hurt when you pee? 

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> You know, you can get anti-biotics for that. Does it hurt when you pee?
> 
> Ge0


^ who is this guy?


----------



## less

Is it time to start a new thread for an upcoming event??? I'm just worried I am going to miss the darned thing again... and that would $%^# me off a lot! I'd really like to meet you guys and get some ideas... and maybe share some too. You might like the little media player I'm using enough to invest the couple hundred dollars to let you toss all your cd's back in the house!

Patiently watching... well, not really patiently... just watching =)


----------



## Foglght

With the way things are looking today, it might not stop snowing until June!

Seriously, I thought I was done with the snowblower.


----------



## Ge0

Just got back from a trip to northern Canada. Metro D has more snow. Wtf? I loose my boner for car audio when it is too cold to do a damn thing...

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> Just got back from a trip to northern Canada. Metro D has more snow. Wtf? I loose my boner for car audio when it is too cold to do a damn thing...
> 
> Ge0



Quick!.....call the paramedics, his boner is _loose._


----------



## ArcL100

Who has some 3way setups?

What does everyone has that we'd have the opportunity to listen to?

Here's me:

2 way in kicks + sub
BG Neo3's
Dayton RS150's
Aura NS10

Pretty unexciting, I know.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ge0 said:


> Just got back from a trip to northern Canada. Metro D has more snow. Wtf? *I loose my boner* for car audio when it is too cold to do a damn thing...
> 
> Ge0


You know, they make pills for that, right... good ones... 


I'm finally getting some motivation back... I've been out in the garage for 3 solid days now, just CLEANING and sorting and organizing... lol... I have to get my flat surfaces cleared off before I can pile **** up again... 

I did get a nice boost last week though, a guy on another forum of mine that is a photographer PMed me asking for pics and a mods list, so I sent them... He asked if I was planning on doing a system in the car, so I sent him pics of my "system diagram" and he told me if I finish and finish it well, that he could almost guarentee (i've herd that before, lol) me a feature in *Performance Auto & Sound* mag...!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Problem is, I don't know if I am even able to do that caliber of work by myself... (oh, what I would give to have SimplicityinSound do my install)


----------



## Foglght

ArcL100 said:


> Who has some 3way setups?
> 
> What does everyone has that we'd have the opportunity to listen to?


I guess depends on what car I bring, Altima or the wagon.

Altima:

Seas neo tweets
L3 mids
Peerless SLS 6.5" mid-bass
ED110v2 (2)

Wagon:

Seas neo tweets
Seas excel 5" mids
CDT m6 midbass
Exile Audio XP12 Sub (ported tuned to 27hz)


----------



## STI<>GTO

ArcL100 said:


> Who has some 3way setups?
> 
> What does everyone has that we'd have the opportunity to listen to?
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> 2 way in kicks + sub
> BG Neo3's
> Dayton RS150's
> Aura NS10
> 
> Pretty unexciting, I know.


Actually, I'm looking forward to hearing your setup.

I have nothing right now. But I do have a giant hole in the center of my dash just begging for a single point-source (plus sub) mono installation.

I doubt I'll have anything in the new car by the next get-together. I'll be there for ideas, camaraderie, and most important - Nelsons chicken strips and homemade buttermilk ranch dressing.


----------



## STI<>GTO

Foglght said:


> Wagon:
> 
> Seas neo tweets
> Seas excel 5" mids
> CDT m6 midbass
> Exile Audio XP12 Sub (ported tuned to 27hz)


Looking forward to hearing the new setup. Those M6's were badass in the Altima! You buy some new amps yet?


----------



## birdie2000

STI<>GTO said:


> I doubt I'll have anything in the *new* car by the next get-together.


Pardon?



STI<>GTO said:


> most important - Nelsons chicken strips and homemade buttermilk ranch dressing.


He actually was telling me the other day that he doesn't want to make them again; he feels they're getting played out and wants to roll out some new stuff. I told him he's nuts and I'll make sure he still makes them. 


I'm sure when we finally do get around to doing this I'll keep the streak going and not have anything installed. :laugh:


----------



## STI<>GTO

birdie2000 said:


> Pardon?


I joined Ryans club, and am the proud second owner of a 2006 Volvo V70 2.5T. The Legacy is gone. I am now in love with depreciation!



birdie2000 said:


> He actually was telling me the other day that he doesn't want to make them again; he feels they're getting played out and wants to roll out some new stuff. I told him he's nuts and I'll make sure he still makes them.


Burgers and dogs are played out. Them ther chicken strips may well be the best battered concoction known to man. Man up Nelson and give the people what they want! We're here to stifle your creativity as long as we get our fill!



birdie2000 said:


> I'm sure when we finally do get around to doing this I'll keep the streak going and not have anything installed. :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


Have _you_ actually settled on a car, senor? Seriously, you might be fired as official host for not being officially involved in the hobby! :laugh:


----------



## birdie2000

STI<>GTO said:


> Have _you_ actually settled on a car, senor? Seriously, you might be fired as official host for not being officially involved in the hobby! :laugh:


lol, I know. The funny thing is that ever since I was 16 I always had a system in my car. It pretty much ended right when I did the first meet. Hell, I had 3 different systems in that truck before I finally got in over my head and burned out on it.

I have settled on a car. Just don't know if the system will be ready for the meet. If the weather keeps delaying the meet maybe I'll have a shot at it haha.

Congrats on the car, I need to stop by and see it sometime. Stick shift?


----------



## STI<>GTO

Nah, slushbox. I'm not missing rowing through the gears yet. Maybe if I was in something a bit more lithe...

Which car? The (2nd) F-body? Whatchya puttin' in?


----------



## MuTT

when there's a no-snow meet, I'll be there, no set up probably, but I'll be there stealing ideas and eating....I still rant about the food that day....

so I hope lots of people have stuff to check out


----------



## birdie2000

Yep, the 2nd F-body lol. Haven't decided on what I'm going to put in it yet but I've decided on a layout and for the most part where I want to put everything: 1 sub in the driver's side cubby where everyone seems to put them, amps will be hidden in the spare tire well and if there's not enough room behind the panels in the b-pillar, midbass in factory location, and the tweeters will be in the a-pillars or somewhere else dash-height. I want everything as stealth as possible. I might have to get new amp(s) though because that Big Belle is most likely just too damn big for what I want to do in that car.

Actually I wanted to discuss with you the possibility of using something like that little 2"/3" mid you had up high in that car. I have a few questions about it.


----------



## Ge0

Hmmm, now things are humming in this thread. Getting sick of winter everyone?

Maybe if I can stop working for a night or two I'd have time to get my super duper carpc audio processor 3000 up and running. For now, it's just sitting as a pile of parts on my home office desk.

I do have my full Zapco system up and running now though. So, at least I'd have something for people to tickle their ears with and demonstrate what L-R rear fill can do for you.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Anyone up for a Beer & Boobs even at the yacht club in the near future? Say not this upcominh Friday, but the next?

Still trying to pull one of these off. Need to warn people well enough in advance to see if they can make it.

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

I'm down.


----------



## Foglght

STI<>GTO said:


> Looking forward to hearing the new setup. Those M6's were badass in the Altima! You buy some new amps yet?


No new amps, nobody wants to buy the old ones! I really would like to get a 6 channel + a sub amp. Though the M6 mids are power hungry, the 4 seas speakers are nice and efficient. 

I really wish someone made an affordable 7 channel amp:

4x40
2x100
1x500

That would be perfect for me. Oh, and I need to bandpass all the channels. So yeah, no biggie.



birdie2000 said:


> He actually was telling me the other day that he doesn't want to make them again; he feels they're getting played out and wants to roll out some new stuff. I told him he's nuts and I'll make sure he still makes them.


Those chicken strips are tasty. 

I could bring some of my homemade texas chili?



Ge0 said:


> Anyone up for a Beer & Boobs even at the yacht club in the near future? Say not this upcominh Friday, but the next?
> 
> Still trying to pull one of these off. Need to warn people well enough in advance to see if they can make it.
> 
> Ge0


If you said this Friday, I'd be game. This week is spring break for me. Next week, hell starts back up. Hell until April, then I will finally be rid of that wretch that calls herself college.


----------



## less

ArcL100 said:


> Who has some 3way setups?
> 
> What does everyone has that we'd have the opportunity to listen to?
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> 2 way in kicks + sub
> BG Neo3's
> Dayton RS150's
> Aura NS10
> 
> Pretty unexciting, I know.


Morel 8.75" MW265 4ohm Midbass
ScanSpeak 12m mids
ScanSpeak D3004 Air Circ Tweeters (fore- runners to the illuminators)

I guess I don't know if that's exciting or not ha! It all depends on what you've listened too...

Less


----------



## birdie2000

Ge0 said:


> Anyone up for a Beer & Boobs even at the yacht club in the near future? Say not this upcominh Friday, but the next?
> 
> Still trying to pull one of these off. Need to warn people well enough in advance to see if they can make it.
> 
> Ge0


I'm 75% sure I'll be there. Might be out of town for a few days next week with work, but I'm pretty sure it shouldn't affect boobs & beer.


----------



## ArcL100

Foglght said:


> I guess depends on what car I bring, Altima or the wagon.
> 
> Altima:
> 
> Seas neo tweets
> L3 mids
> Peerless SLS 6.5" mid-bass
> ED110v2 (2)
> 
> Wagon:
> 
> Seas neo tweets
> Seas excel 5" mids
> CDT m6 midbass
> Exile Audio XP12 Sub (ported tuned to 27hz)


Damn, either would be hot.




less said:


> Morel 8.75" MW265 4ohm Midbass
> ScanSpeak 12m mids
> ScanSpeak D3004 Air Circ Tweeters (fore- runners to the illuminators)
> 
> I guess I don't know if that's exciting or not ha! It all depends on what you've listened too...


Haven't ever heard anything but my car, and that is some damn fine equip!!!





Ge0 said:


> Anyone up for a Beer & Boobs even at the yacht club in the near future? Say not this upcominh Friday, but the next?


Around what time?


----------



## Foglght

You know, I was thinkin (I know not good) that since a few people don't have systems put together, what if we set up a weekend or somethin where we get together and help install?


----------



## less

I'd be down for the boob/beer thing... but its quite a drive for a one nighter. I think I'll just wait till we can do something on a bit bigger scale that starts a bit earlier.

I'm very anxious to have some other people compare my digital media players SQ to CDs in an A/B comparison. I've been long convinced that the media player output is at least equal in SQ, but some independent input would be terrific! Another thing is that I probably tune my system for higher listening volumes than other people - so I want to see what other people normally listen to their music at... and get some idea of what competition volume levels are like too. Your ears response to bass at lower sound levels is dramatically different than it is at higher levels - which makes it tough to get the system sounding good at both loud and soft - with a single memory position =)

Anyhow, I'm keeping my eye out for something to come up! It'd be nice if the snow was long gone, but friggin MI always keeps you guessing!

Less


----------



## birdie2000

Ge0 said:


> Anyone up for a Beer & Boobs even at the yacht club in the near future? Say not this upcominh Friday, but the next?
> 
> Still trying to pull one of these off. Need to warn people well enough in advance to see if they can make it.
> 
> Ge0


Just got the word, not gonna be outta town so I can 100% make it if we make this happen


----------



## STI<>GTO

Foglght said:


> If you said this Friday, I'd be game. This week is spring break for me. Next week, hell starts back up. Hell until April, then I will finally be rid of that wretch that calls herself college.


Dude, college called and said that all classes on FRIDAY NIGHT have been cancelled. You are now free to attend. Besides, it's BEER & BOOBS!


----------



## STI<>GTO

Foglght said:


> You know, I was thinkin (I know not good) that since a few people don't have systems put together, what if we set up a weekend or somethin where we get together and help install?


We should do this for Jim!


----------



## STI<>GTO

birdie2000 said:


> Actually I wanted to discuss with you the possibility of using something like that little 2"/3" mid you had up high in that car. I have a few questions about it.


Fire away sir. I have a few sets here that you are welcome to play with.



Ge0 said:


> I do have my full Zapco system up and running now though. So, at least I'd have something for people to tickle their ears with and demonstrate what L-R rear fill can do for you.
> 
> Ge0


I'm considering playing around with L-R rear fill too. Are you diggin' it so far?


----------



## Foglght

STI<>GTO said:


> Dude, college called and said that all classes on FRIDAY NIGHT have been cancelled. You are now free to attend. Besides, it's BEER & BOOBS!


I don't even have class on Friday night. The problem is that Monday through Thursday I leave at 5:30 in the morning and don't get back until 10:30-11pm. That leaves me 0 time to do anything worthwhile regarding the rest of my life. It sucks, but at least I only have 2 months left. 



STI<>GTO said:


> We should do this for Jim!


Agreed. If a few peeps felt like doing this, I can offer my garage up sometime during the summer or late spring. Just have to wait until after May 2.


----------



## WLDock

Ge0 said:


> So, at least I'd have something for people to tickle their ears with and demonstrate what L-R rear fill can do for you.Ge0


Interesting George! I was just thinking about this not long ago. I told myself that I might try to play around with rear fill if/and when I get the system up and running to my likings. I think I need to bite the bullet and just go buy a propane heater and get busy with some projects. I need to do a ton of mechanical work to the car before I start on the system.

So you guys are hanging out next Friday? Beer and Boobs? Sounds fun. While I don't mind that type of fun now and then, I would encourage all you contemporary jazz lovers out there to go listen to some awesome live music that Friday 3/6/09 or SAT 3/7/09. THE YELLOWJACKETS will be performing at the MUSIC HALL CENTER'S JAZZ CAFE' in Downtown Detroit that weekend. I love this band and they are one of my all time favorites. I was a BIG fan of the group Weather Report and I think the Yellowjackets have helped in filling in that void over the years. Many times I have one of their discs on hand when listening to systems.

Website
Yellowjackets Online: Welcome To The Official Yellowjackets Website!

Music Hall Jazz Cafe'
Music Hall Center for the Performing Arts

You Tube:
YouTube - YELLOW JACKETS
YouTube - Marcus Baylor - yellow jackets
YouTube - Yellowjackets - Warsaw 1994 - part A
YouTube - Yellowjackets & The Metropole Orchestra - Greenhouse
YouTube - The Yellowjackets - Man Facing North (Live stereo)
YouTube - Yellowjackets - Song for Miles Davis

Walt


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> I'm considering playing around with L-R rear fill too. Are you diggin' it so far?


Yeah I'm digg'in it. I have been for quite some time now.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

WLDock said:


> While I don't mind that type of fun now and then, I would encourage all you contemporary jazz lovers out there to go listen to some awesome live music that Friday 3/6/09 or SAT 3/7/09. THE YELLOWJACKETS will be performing at the MUSIC HALL CENTER'S JAZZ CAFE' in Downtown Detroit that weekend.


I'm not a huge contemporary Jazz fan. More of a classic, free, hard bop, modal, improvisational jazz fan. (Think Davis, Shepp, Coltrane, Coleman,Rollins Gillespie, etc...) But, I do love some more modern acts like the Jackets. My big hitch with that show is that it is $50 a pop. I've spent a buttload of money on entertainment the last month or so. Add a nice dinner with the wife and that is an expensive night out.

Maybe some thing I'd be willing to do on Saturday night assuming I can talk the wife into McDonalds or Taco Bell before hand .

Ge0


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

less said:


> I'm very anxious to have some other people compare my digital media players SQ to CDs in an A/B comparison. I've been long convinced that the media player output is at least equal in SQ, but some independent input would be terrific! Another thing is that I probably tune my system for higher listening volumes than other people - so I want to see what other people normally listen to their music at... and get some idea of what competition volume levels are like too. Your ears response to bass at lower sound levels is dramatically different than it is at higher levels - which makes it tough to get the system sounding good at both loud and soft - with a single memory position =)
> 
> Anyhow, I'm keeping my eye out for something to come up! It'd be nice if the snow was long gone, but friggin MI always keeps you guessing!
> 
> Less


I, hopefully, will have something for you to compair to, i'm ready now to start my install FINALLY... I've got my space ready to go, so this week, it begins...!!!!!!


----------



## WLDock

Ge0 said:


> My big hitch with that show is that it is $50 a pop. Ge0


Yeah, that shocked me as well. I planned to go with my bud but now he is talking about taking his wife. Now if I take my wife and go to dinner...like you said, the price goes waay up! Will see......


Anyway, I would love to hear what you have done with rear fill.


----------



## Ge0

WLDock said:


> Yeah, that shocked me as well. I planned to go with my bud but now he is talking about taking his wife. Now if I take my wife and go to dinner...like you said, the price goes waay up! Will see......
> 
> 
> Anyway, I would love to hear what you have done with rear fill.


Walt,

Can you spare a few hours after work on Friday?

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Vote:

Hooters in Novi

or

Yacht club in Plymouth?

This Friday, 5:30pm until the wife, kids, whatever make you come home...

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

I've never been to either so I really have no opinion, aside from that Plymouth is closer than Novi lol.

Which place is less expensive/will be less crowded?


----------



## STI<>GTO

Hooters will likely be busier, and they are both overpriced. The Yacht Club gets very loud during lunch hours, so I'd imagine it's even louder on a Friday night.

It's further away for me, but I vote for Hooters. Wanna meet me at work Jim and we can head up from here? If you can get out of there at around 4 pm...


----------



## birdie2000

Yeah, sure, that works for me.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

well christ! aaron tells me to be on the lookout for a MI meet and I come here and it's this friday?! Good lord. I am leaving this friday for florida, guess I'll have to get in on the next one. The SS should finally have **** installed by then.


----------



## birdie2000

Don't worry about this Friday, it's not an actual meet. More or less, those of us who can make it are just going out to have a few beers and ********. Everyone's more than welcome to come if they can, but don't feel like you're missing out on anything major if you can't make it.


----------



## ArcL100

Yacht club has better scenery, but Hooters is prol a better place for a meet.


----------



## MuTT

booooo, I'll be half way to Florida as well


----------



## Foglght

There may be potential that I could make it out. I do HAVE to go to sec. of state to renew my license and tabs for my car. If my senior design group doesn't want to meet, I could probably go.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

alright well i expect to see a meet somewhere in the near future. I am about 80 percent done with my install now.


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> There may be potential that I could make it out. I do HAVE to go to sec. of state to renew my license and tabs for my car. If my senior design group doesn't want to meet, I could probably go.


Dood... You can spare 2 hours!

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> Hooters will likely be busier, and they are both overpriced. The Yacht Club gets very loud during lunch hours, so I'd imagine it's even louder on a Friday night.
> 
> It's further away for me, but I vote for Hooters. Wanna meet me at work Jim and we can head up from here? If you can get out of there at around 4 pm...


****, IS THIS REALLY GOING TO HAPPEN! Christ, we've only been talking about doing this for over a year or so...

I've only been to the yacht club for the lunch time shows (evil smirk ). So, I have no clue what it gets like after hours. But, given the signs posted outside the door, I imagine it gets a little rowdy. I like more flesh, but, let's stick on topic now shall we . Hmm, I wonder if Trumps would be busy between 6:00 and 8:00pm  Don't things start hopping around those places later on?

Seriously, Hooters is fine for me too. I can be there about 5:30pm

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> Dood... You can spare 2 hours!
> 
> Ge0


You and I both know this will turn out to be more than 2 hours, or maybe I just haven't been out enough lately. 

My wife wouldn't believe me anyway if I said I'd only be gone for 2 hours.....lulz.


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> You and I both know this will turn out to be more than 2 hours, or maybe I just haven't been out enough lately.
> 
> My wife wouldn't believe me anyway if I said I'd only be gone for 2 hours.....lulz.


Given your circumstance you need to add transit time to and from Saleen. Better say 3 hours just to be safe 

Ge0


----------



## stalintc

I would be in for hooters at 530. I don't know if Yacht club still has the sign "No Colors" on the door, but that always made me laugh.


----------



## birdie2000

stalintc said:


> I would be in for hooters at 530. I don't know if Yacht club still has the sign "No Colors" on the door, but that always made me laugh.


lol, all the bikini bars down Plymouth Rd. have that sign on the door. Many of the non-bikini bars south of Plymouth Rd. have it too. There's a fair share of motorcycle clubs in the area from what I understand.


----------



## Ge0

birdie2000 said:


> lol, all the bikini bars down Plymouth Rd. have that sign on the door. Many of the non-bikini bars south of Plymouth Rd. have it too. There's a fair share of motorcycle clubs in the area from what I understand.


OOOOhhhh, that's right. There are a bunch of Bikini bars down Plymouth Rd. Can you think of anything with decent food and better skin, err, scenery than Hooters?

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

Nothing that's decent for a mini-meet like this. They're all pretty small and cramped from the couple I've been in, and several of them are dumps. And actually, the scenery in most of them isn't exactly pristine. I think we're probably better off at Hooters in that regard lol.


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> OOOOhhhh, that's right. There are a bunch of Bikini bars down Plymouth Rd. Can you think of anything with decent food and better skin, err, scenery than Hooters?
> 
> Ge0


Scenery, yes, food, no.

There is always downtown, where we could hit up Loco (next to greektown), and then hit up the Bazouki (spelling?). :surprised:


----------



## Ge0

Actually hooters might work out pretty well. Nice big parking lot to hang out in should we decide to listen to stuff.

Ge0


----------



## stalintc

The first time I saw the sign I thought "man Livonia really is racist!" I know of a place on the east side that one particular form of scenery comes equipped with 2 full teeth...

Maybe meet at 313 motoring?


----------



## ArcL100

stalintc said:


> The first time I saw the sign I thought "man Livonia really is racist!" I know of a place on the east side that one particular form of scenery comes equipped with 2 full teeth...


You know it's for like biker gang colours right?

So Hooter's? [email protected]? Time?

I'm 50/50 on showing up.


----------



## stalintc

> You know it's for like biker gang colours right?


Yes sir, just an attempt at humor. So is the final word 5:30, Hooters Novi, Friday?


----------



## birdie2000

I believe so, 5:30 at Hooters works for me.


----------



## Ge0

5:30pm, this Friday (March 6th),Hooters of Novi

44375 - 12 Mile Road, Suite G-155
Novi, MI 48377
Phone: (248) 465-9464

Basically its at the South end (closest to I-96)of that abandoned Fountain Walk Mall thingy.

Ge0


----------



## ArcL100

What's the flag I'm looking for so I don't just walk in and walk around like a *******?


----------



## STI<>GTO

We'll just grab the guy walking around looking like a ******* lol. I'll shoot you my number and you can just call or text when you get there and I'll tell you where we are.

Rick


----------



## Ge0

The place is pretty small. I doubt you'd miss a group of delinquents like us.

Ge0


----------



## MIAaron

I'm trying to talk the wife into this. She thinks hooters is as bad as a strip club...


----------



## ArcL100

MIAaron said:


> I'm trying to talk the wife into this. She thinks hooters is as bad as a strip club...


It's a family restaurant.


----------



## stalintc

Just a warning Ge0, I am probably going to pick your brain about the experimentation you did with Ambiophonics...


----------



## MIAaron

ArcL100 said:


> It's a family restaurant.


That's EXACTLY what I tell her...usually with a big grin on my face...and soon regret it. :knife:


----------



## Foglght

Yeah, I couldn't say that without bursting into laughter. 

BTW, I'm in for tomorrow!

Looking forward to seeing your ugly mugs again.


----------



## ArcL100

Lookin' like I'll make it. Let's lot listen if it's gonna be nice out!


----------



## Ge0

MIAaron said:


> That's EXACTLY what I tell her...usually with a big grin on my face...and soon regret it. :knife:


Bullocks.

Tell her the girls aren't allowed to plant their bare tits in your face or sit and grind on your crotch like they do when you go to the strip clubs for lunch (dohhhhh!).

Seriously, just tell her that's where the dumb girls from high school go that couldn't cope with running the cash register at Walmart . Good clean fun.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

I'll try to show up early and grab a table for 10 or so... ?

Ge0


----------



## stalintc

I just want to apologize but I am not going to be able to make it. I feel like dodo butter. hope all have fun and I qill catch up next time.
-Brad


----------



## ArcL100

Yacht club next time. Not enough skin.


----------



## Foglght

Good times. Wife was pissed when I got home at 1:30. 

Moar.


----------



## birdie2000

Jeebus, how late did you guys stay?


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> Good times. Wife was pissed when I got home at 1:30.
> 
> Moar.


Surprizingly enough my wife was cool with it AND let me sleep in even after the boys woke up and started tearing the house apart.

Give a little, get a little...

Ge0


----------



## birdie2000

Man, I'm all geeked now to get something installed. I guess I'll finally have to get off my ass lol.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

so, whens the next one? I will have my AVN installed, and my celestra/dyns will finally be singing.


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> Surprizingly enough my wife was cool with it AND let me sleep in even after the boys woke up and started tearing the house apart.
> 
> Give a little, get a little...
> 
> Ge0


Lucky you. 



birdie2000 said:


> Man, I'm all geeked now to get something installed. I guess I'll finally have to get off my ass lol.


Yeah you do. We can help.


----------



## stalintc

Did you guys get to do any "lot listening?"


----------



## Foglght

No, just some theory talk, busting each others' balls for not having systems done, and talking about the next meet.


----------



## MIAaron

It was a good time. I didn't even realize it was that late until we were leaving. Looking forward to the next one.

I got home at 1:15. My wife wasn't pissed until I went to warm up my feet....bad move.


----------



## STI<>GTO

You guys are hard-core.

Nice to meet the Aarons. We really should do this more often.


----------



## ArcL100

I had mad homework I was slacking on I had to get home to. Plus, if I started drinking, I would have never made it home, lol. Nice to meet you guys and learn some things from Geo.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

STI<>GTO said:


> You guys are hard-core.
> 
> Nice to meet the Aarons. We really should do this more often.


There are more than 2 Aarons now.. lol..


----------



## stalintc

For the next meet I can actually contribute something... I'll bring a RTA rig.


----------



## Foglght

STI<>GTO said:


> You guys are hard-core.
> 
> Nice to meet the Aarons. We really should do this more often.


Install parties!


Step 1: Hire skin
Step 2: ?
Step 3: Profit


----------



## less

Sweet news on the RTA! I'm guessing I have hearing loss and my system will reflect that on the eq... but wth, it still sounds good to me! I do want to see how far off it is though.

Should be getting to be a good time to do this fairly soon... gotta get through March though if I remember correctly... that will reduce the chance of snow quite a bit. I also remember snow in June though, so at some point you just have to take the chance lol.

Hope to see you all soon!
Less


----------



## eficalibrator

I just got the horn install done in the Vette and am second guessing the data from my TrueRTA software. It looks too good to be true, so I'm probably missing something. When's the next time you guys are getting together? Hopefully I won't be in the middle of the horsepower upgrade to prevent swinging by.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Hay guys, 

I'm gettin things movin... Got my sub baffles cut and laid out over the past week... 

Progress in worklog... 

It's a shame about the UL12 though... did anyone see my post about maybe loaning it out for some testing?? I WANT TO HEAR THAT SUB.... DAMMIT...


----------



## Foglght

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> It's a shame about the UL12 though... did anyone see my post about maybe loaning it out for some testing?? I WANT TO HEAR THAT SUB.... DAMMIT...


Que?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ahh, you guys may have missed it... 

I CAN'T use the UL12 now since I sold my RF P1000 5ch and bought a Linear Power LP100 (modded) to replace it (2 actually) 

The amp will NOT do below 4ohm and is happier at 8ohm... The sub has dual 1.5ohm coils... so even with it in series, i'm screwed on that front... 

SO, I was hoping I might get one of you guys interested in maybe trying it out??? 

And then if someone liked what they herd (I'd really like to prove weather or not it does what's claimed) sell it...


----------



## WLDock

Damn! Aaron, I would have loved to check that thing out but I am no where with my install right now. I actually have been working in the California Bay area for the last two weeks and wanted SO bad to bring my car out here and have Bing a.k.a. SimplicityInSound do my system. I was in contact with him and well as ShinJohn and talked of meeting them this weekend but I am not sure? 

Anyway, if someone gets it installed, I would like to hear it if possible.....I was interested in that driver myself.

Walt


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Walt, 

Yeah, i'm kinda upset about it... I mean how the hell am I gonna sell the sucker... lol... 

But seriously, I've wanted to hear them since I saw Shaq'd van with like 12 of them in it (and the 250k plainers..lol) 

I'd love to meet Bing and check out his Subaru Leggy wagon.. He does the installs that I want to do... I be cali is super nice right now to.. 

Who knows, maybe someone will take the challenge of running it.. I would hope you got to hear it to ... 

Once i'm closer to done on my car, i'm going to build a box and maybe throw a amp in that can take the load and play.. who knows..


----------



## stalintc

I no longer have a system or else I would definately play with that beast. I am sure I could mock it up at work with a crown K2 amp and some monitors though...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Spring is in the air, and i'm craving Nelsons ckicken tenders.....


----------



## less

Yup - its getting to be about time... just hope we don't get a typical MI rain shower all day haha.

Less


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I've got a lot of work to do yet, but I just came into some vacation time.... yeah, got layed off.. 

Switching gears yet again, I have a PRS set in the classifieds if anyone is interested.. (WLdoc want'em back..lol..)


----------



## ArcL100

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> yeah, got layed [sic] off..


Lousy dude =/

In the EMU campus paper they had a little cartoon with a guy in a graduation gown and cap at a Y in the road with "Michigan" to the left and "Jobs" to the right. I loled, then cried on the inside.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Yeah, it is what it is... It'll give me more time for the house/car/garden/travel/meets.. 

I want to visit my grams grave site this summer down in w/VA... my friend in Daytona... bunch of places... 

I've got quite a resume, so I hope that will carry me to the next place.. 

Got my amp rack layout finished tonight... good pics to come in the morning.. 

cheers..


----------



## Badmunky

Ok I admit I did not read the 34 pages of posts so it a date or time is set I did not see it.

But I would be down for a meet as long as Im home at that time. (Truck driver)

later.


----------



## xcoldricex

i want to play with the UL12. i can run 750 @ 4ohms or 1150 @ 2ohms... might even buy it?


----------



## Foglght

mmmmmmmmm........chicken strips

Me so hungry. :surprised:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

xcoldricex said:


> i want to play with the UL12. i can run 750 @ 4ohms or 1150 @ 2ohms... might even buy it?



I'm down man, how do you wanna work it out.. ? I PMed you back about this..


----------



## Erik4Danielle

Sounds good to me when and where?


----------



## Foglght

Well, its getting close to the end of April...........

At some point there will be a nice sunny day in the mid-70's that sound like a fantastic day for a meet & eat.


----------



## xcoldricex

i'm down, it's been a long time!

anyone have a 1 cuft box lying around?


----------



## Foglght

xcoldricex said:


> i'm down, it's been a long time!
> 
> anyone have a 1 cuft box lying around?


.85?


----------



## less

Lol - it figures. I have my car finalyl dialed in and sounding incredible all winter long... no meets. The first time I've ever just been really happy with every aspect of its sound day in and day out - no one else hears it haha!

Now, time to meet? HU/Proc takes a dump and back to square one on tuning hehe. Ain;t life grand! What's funny is that I just swapped a dead DRZ for a living one - and I remembered most of my settings - so you think I'd be close... but it really doesn't sound that way yet. Oh well - that is why its a hobby I guess... always something more to do to tweak it to the next level, but its sure frustrating to finally get it wrung out good then just lose it to a malfunction.

Is it safe to assume any upcoming MI gtg's will show up on this thread or should I be looking elsewhere?

Thanks guys and looking forward to hearing... erm... meeting you!
Less


----------



## birdie2000

Yes, there will be upcoming meets, I've been pretty busy with school, work, etc. lately so honestly it's been the last thing on my mind. After the semester is over this week I'll be able to devote a little time to planning it out.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

You rock Jim... Thanks...

With that though, we don't need to always relie on (you)Jim and father for opening (your)their doors for us (although it's super cool).. We could take over a park pavilion for a day as well, as long as shade was around to park in... 

But really, what better place than at your place.. It's just perfect.. barring the roads.. lol..

I donno if anyone is looking at my worklog, but progress is being made.. just slower than expected.. I spent ~36hrs designing, building and tweaking my fuse panel.. ... lol..


----------



## WLDock

Oh how the Spring brings tons of car repairs! I have SO many to do that I started looking at other used cars. Anyway, hopefully I can get things squared away. I just picked up the last amp and a used set of 3/4" Scan Illum tweets so all of the pieces are in place for the new system. I just have to get busy putting the puzzle together. Maybe by the middle of Summer?


----------



## birdie2000

WLDock said:


> Oh how the Spring brings tons of car repairs! I have SO many to do that I started looking at other used cars. Anyway, hopefully I can get things squared away. I just picked up the last amp and a used set of 3/4" Scan Illum tweets so all of the pieces are in place for the new system. I just have to get busy putting the puzzle together. Maybe by the middle of Summer?


Oh lord, tell me about it. I was determined to have a system in for the first meet this year. Already have most of the gear and even set a date to get some of the bigger parts of the install out of the way, but had to cancel it due to a part not making it in on time as well as school getting in the way. So now that I have a lot more free time, I've been absolutely bombarded with automotive repairs that honestly will probably take priority over the system. Life has a way of throwing you curveballs doesn't it. :laugh: I'll be happy if mine is done by the middle of summer too.

Aaron, they actually fixed the road in front of the building, however the rest of the local roads suck too. We don't mind doing it as long as we're able to.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Even with the road, it was well worth it to come out.. it's just a great spot for this sort of thing... 

Yeah, I don't have so much car repairs to do, but I've got a ****ton of yard/garden work to do... In the past week i've worked more outside than I have in the past year.. lol.. spring is here.. lol..


----------



## 94VG30DE

FYI, there is a Nissan meet at Dick Scott Nissan on May 9th if any of you drive Nissans. A bunch of guys from the WMZClub on the west side will be driving over for it. Mostly car-centric rather than audio, but from what I hear it is a pretty big shin-dig every year. 
Dick Scott Nissan is located a quarter mile west of I-275 on Michigan Avenue in Canton, MI. Unfortunately I won't be there because I will be spending time with my Mommy...  

This link might work for pictures from last year: http://www.wmzclub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=803 
I believe this event is also posted on xceedspeed.com


----------



## ArcL100

94VG30DE said:


> I believe this event is also posted on xceedspeed.com


Oh you know it's going to be good if it's listed there :rolleyes2:


----------



## birdie2000

94VG30DE said:


> I believe this event is also posted on xceedspeed.com


I wonder how long I'd make it if I wore my Motown Muscle shirt to that event...


----------



## JayinMI

One of the last times I went to a Redline/Xceed meet, there were a bunch of muscle cars there. No one had any issues that I saw. It was usually the ricer kids rolling through the parking lot and making a lot of noise pissing off the neighbors. Of course, this was AGES ago...

Any *idea* of a ballpark date this will happen? I don't need an exact date, but I'm trying to plan my time off requests...May 9th is already spoken for: it's Detroit Neon Owners Spring Cruise...

Jay


----------



## birdie2000

I would guess sometime late May, first week of June at the latest. It will likely be a Saturday.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I have to give it to Xceed for bringing the whole state together... I mean it's a bunch of asshats on there, granted, but it's always like that when you mix everyone up... 

Jim, you are a part of MTM eh, cool.. I kinda figured with the car and all.. I don't know much about them, besides they are the muscle group... I read a lot about'em on Xceed.. lol.. 

I've been to more meets since I got on Xceed than any other site..


----------



## JayinMI

When in the day do these usually happen? I get off work around 5, and could probably make it to Westland area around 6 or so. I work Mon-Saturday with a random day off thrown in every 10 days or so. Since I already requested a saturday off, the chances of getting another one off in the same month are slim to none. Only day I *know* I'll have off is Sunday, cuz we're closed. 

Jay


----------



## birdie2000

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I have to give it to Xceed for bringing the whole state together... I mean it's a bunch of asshats on there, granted, but it's always like that when you mix everyone up...
> 
> Jim, you are a part of MTM eh, cool.. I kinda figured with the car and all.. I don't know much about them, besides they are the muscle group... I read a lot about'em on Xceed.. lol..
> 
> I've been to more meets since I got on Xceed than any other site..


Yeah, I've been over there for about 6 years now. On the whole they're a great group of guys, but of course like any club there's always a few...

The most of the ones that cause **** over on Xceed only do it to stir **** up. Most of them are good guys in person.


----------



## birdie2000

Ok, so here's the deal...

I'm thinking about giving something new a try. As I just mentioned, I am a member of a local car club called Motown Muscle. Two of the members own a My Mobile cell phone store in Canton and have started holding a cruise-in/car show/club event there. Their first one was in the fall and it brought in around 30-ish people, and there has been a lot more interest for the next one. We decided it might not be a bad idea two try and combine our two events.

Basically it would be a car show/audio meet at the My Mobile. They are in a shopping center, but they have a very large parking lot and they were able to get cooperation from their neighbors last time to park their cars behind the building to allow for more room for cars. There would be some customer cars there for the other stores in the complex, but supposedly there really is quite minimal interference. We would of course be offering some sort of food and drinks as always, although we don't know exactly what yet. Nelson has volunteered to cook again, but we still have to work out the details because of cost and how many people we'd potentially have to be prepared for.

There are several members in my car club who are interested in car audio, and I think it would be cool to show some of the less seasoned guys what is possible on a budget. Plus, I know a lot of the guys on this site are secretly car guys and would probably enjoy the car show.

The date we have discussed is Sunday, June 7. We have not discussed a specific time, but I'm fairly certain it would go from late morning to mid-afternoon. Depending on where you're coming from it is not much further than our previous location, probably 10 minutes or so extra, and is actually probably closer for several of you.

So how does everyone feel about this? I wanna get some input so we can decide 100% what's going to happen, and hopefully soon so everyone has enough warning to clear their schedules.


----------



## birdie2000

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## ArcL100

My sub blew up and I'm in the middle of a tweeter swap but I'm always down to hear someone elses


----------



## STI<>GTO

I'm down for whatever.


----------



## Foglght

Sure, I don't see why not, though I'm a little bit weary of a place called motown muscle, and carting my nissan over there. If I won't hear crap all day for bringing it, sure.


----------



## birdie2000

I can't promise that, but I know many of the members have foreign cars, either as a DD or in some cases their toys. I wouldn't think you'd get much if any **** about it, but we're a big club and I don't know everyone.

Is anyone else interested? If only a few people are interested, I'll just arrange for a normal meet like we've had in the past.


----------



## stalintc

I would be in. I do not own a car anymore, so unless someone wants to demo my headphones...Depending on crowd size I can still bring a mic array and RTA.


----------



## less

Depending on the dates - I am game for whatever... although I guess I'd probably prefer an audio only event as its tough listening to music over sounds of muscle cars =) The only even I've attended before was at someone's house in Texas and it had maybe 30 people attend. I think I liked that so much because there was a single focus and it seemed really relaxed and friendly - so people came out of their shell a bit more than if they'd been in a commercial environment. 

I'd think just setting up grills and having folks bring their own meat... buns and drinks would be fair. There isn't really a reason someone should have to buy for us, is there? Anyhow that is all upto you. IF there is a place inside where people can get out of the heat, or a tarp and some chairs handy, that might be cool. We won't be out sitting in cars all morning and its always good to have a place to hang and talk.

Also, at the TX event I attended, there were a couple "celebrity" sorts who were local heros more than anything who graciously put on a couple of mini talks about a couple of topics - using RTAs and tuning tips iirc. That wa sa nice bonus, but not required at all. Just so long as people can find restrooms, food, drink and temperature comfort, and its in a safe neighborhood, I think you are cool.

Anyhow, thanks for the work and if I can do anything - please let me know. I just hope I'll be able to make it to this one.

Jim


----------



## Foglght

We are a bit weird to an extent. We sit in cars all day and demo music. We might be slightly out of place at a muscle car meet, though whatever works is good for me.


----------



## Rockin'Z28

birdie2000 said:


> I can't promise that, but I know many of the members have foreign cars, either as a DD or in some cases their toys. I wouldn't think you'd get much if any **** about it, but we're a big club and I don't know everyone.
> 
> Is anyone else interested? If only a few people are interested, I'll just arrange for a normal meet like we've had in the past.


Hey Birdie! I'm in for a normal meet sometime in June. I just finished moving the speakers from my kick panels into the doors, so I think I'm ready to bring the Z28 over for this meet. My brother is ready as well.

How's Nelson's Buick?? Is it ready to drive??

Let us know the particulars.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Well fellas, it's getting late already and I'm thinking i'm going to throw PRS mids in the doors and maybe some of my Polk MOMO tweets in for now... Finish the back and save the front for fall/winter.. Maybe just go uber basic with the back area for now.. flat black or something... just to be able to get out to meets and all.. 

I'm runnin WAY behind..


----------



## calponte

Anything happening with this? My fiberglassed trunk will be done tomorrow in the Volvo and I'd be more than happy to bring the Chevelle out too?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

calponte said:


> Anything happening with this? My fiberglassed trunk will be done tomorrow in the Volvo and I'd be more than happy to bring the Chevelle out too?


Holy crap, where you been brotha... Haven't seen you round in forever.. 

I would like to know what's happening with this, i'm nowhere near done though, so I would be missing this one... I'm getting closer everyday and trying to make a big push to get all the lose ends tied up.. 

I'd be happy to meet with a larger crowd, oldschool, newschool or otherwise.. I really DO like the idea of having the bays to pull into to demo the cars though... 

I'll warn you all now, my Subie has got no A/C.... lol.... It could get toasty without shade and/or A/C (from the building)

The only problem I could possibly see me having is if I would have to deal with some douche-nozzle "Jason" (Detroit Style Dragger on Xceed).. Dudes a total ****tard... (A real ****ing ******* more like it)


----------



## birdie2000

Not gonna do the car show thing.

I'm gonna set something up in the near future though so stay tuned!


----------



## ArcL100

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> The only problem I could possibly see me having is if I would have to deal with some douche-nozzle "Jason" (Detroit Style Dragger on Xceed).. Dudes a total ****tard... (A real ****ing ******* more like it)


Hahaha... that guy...



birdie2000 said:


> Not gonna do the car show thing.
> 
> I'm gonna set something up in the near future though so stay tuned!


I actually have a buddy on MM, so if you set something up for that, post it, and I'll see if he'll go with me.

Set something up son! My **** sounds good right now. Ugly as ****, but sounds fine


----------



## birdie2000

ArcL100 said:


> Hahaha... that guy...


I don't know him personally but I know a lot of people didn't used to like him. He's on our board and seems to behave himself these days so I haven't heard anything about him in a while.

Who's your buddy on MM?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

ArcL100 said:


> Hahaha... that guy...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a buddy on MM, so if you set something up for that, post it, and I'll see if he'll go with me.
> 
> Set something up son! My **** sounds good right now. Ugly as ****, but sounds fine


Yeah "that" guy... He's been a thorn in my side since I joined Xceed.. ****ing prick... 

In fact, he just acted a fool towards me again, yesterday.... I posted the most profound thing that DonovonM has ever said on HERE, to him... it's great..lol... 



> Dear "kryptonitewhite,"
> 
> You swine. You vulgar little maggot. Don't you know that you are pathetic? You worthless bag of filth. As we say in Texas, I'll bet you couldn't pour piss out of a boot with instructions on the heel. You are a canker. A sore that won't go away. I would rather kiss a lawyer than be seen with you.
> 
> You are a fiend and a coward, and you have bad breath. You are degenerate, noxious and depraved. I feel debased just for knowing you exist. I despise everything about you. You are a bloody nardless newbie twit protohominid chromosomally aberrant caricature of a coprophagic cloacal parasitic pond scum and I wish you would go away.
> 
> You're a putrescence mass, a walking vomit. You are a spineless little worm deserving nothing but the profoundest contempt. You are a jerk, a cad, a weasel. Your life is a monument to stupidity. You are a stench, a revulsion, a big suck on a sour lemon.
> 
> You are a bleating fool, a curdled staggering mutant dwarf smeared richly with the effluvia and offal accompanying your alleged birth into this world. An insensate, blinking calf, meaningful to nobody, abandoned by the puke-drooling, giggling beasts who sired you and then killed themselves in recognition of what they had done.
> 
> I will never get over the embarrassment of belonging to the same species as you. You are a monster, an ogre, a malformity. I barf at the very thought of you. You have all the appeal of a paper cut. Lepers avoid you. You are vile, worthless, less than nothing. You are a weed, a fungus, the dregs of this earth. And did I mention you smell?
> 
> If you aren't an idiot, you made a world-class effort at simulating one. Try to edit your writing of unnecessary material before attempting to impress us with your insight. The evidence that you are a nincompoop will still be available to readers, but they will be able to access it more rapidly.
> 
> You snail-skulled little rabbit. Would that a hawk pick you up, drive its beak into your brain, and upon finding it rancid set you loose to fly briefly before spattering the ocean rocks with the frothy pink shame of your ignoble blood. May you choke on the queasy, convulsing nausea of your own trite, foolish beliefs.
> 
> You are weary, stale, flat and unprofitable. You are grimy, squalid, nasty and profane. You are foul and disgusting. You're a fool, an ignoramus. Monkeys look down on you. Even sheep won't have sex with you. You are unreservedly pathetic, starved for attention, and lost in a land that reality forgot.
> 
> And what meaning do you expect your delusionally self-important statements of unknowing, inexperienced opinion to have with us? What fantasy do you hold that you would believe that your tiny-fisted tantrums would have more weight than that of a leprous desert rat, spinning rabidly in a circle, waiting for the bite of the snake?
> 
> You are a waste of flesh. You have no rhythm. You are ridiculous and obnoxious. You are the moral equivalent of a leech. You are a living emptiness, a meaningless void. You are sour and senile. You are a disease, you puerile one-handed slack-jawed drooling meatslapper.
> 
> On a good day you're a half-wit. You remind me of drool. You are deficient in all that lends character. You have the personality of wallpaper. You are dank and filthy. You are asinine and benighted. You are the source of all unpleasantness. You spread misery and sorrow wherever you go.
> 
> I cannot believe how incredibly stupid you are. I mean rock-hard stupid. Dehydrated-rock-hard stupid. Stupid so stupid that it goes way beyond the stupid we know into a whole different dimension of stupid. You are trans-stupid stupid. Meta-stupid. Stupid collapsed on itself so far that even the neutrons have collapsed. Stupid gotten so dense that no intellect can escape. Singularity stupid. Blazing hot mid-day sun on Mercury stupid. You emit more stupid in one second than our entire galaxy emits in a year. Quasar stupid. Your writing has to be a troll. Nothing in our universe can really be this stupid. Perhaps this is some primordial fragment from the original big bang of stupid. Some pure essence of a stupid so uncontaminated by anything else as to be beyond the laws of physics that we know. I'm sorry. I can't go on. This is an epiphany of stupid for me. After this, you may not hear from me again for a while. I don't have enough strength left to deride your ignorant questions and half baked comments about unimportant trivia, or any of the rest of this drivel. Duh.
> 
> The only thing worse than your logic is your manners. Maybe later in life, after you have learned to read, write, spell, and count, you will have more success. True, these are rudimentary skills that many of us "normal" people take for granted that everyone has an easy time of mastering. But we sometimes forget that there are "challenged" persons in this world who find these things more difficult. If I had known, that this was your case then I would have never read your post. It just wouldn't have been "right". Sort of like parking in a handicap space. I wish you the best of luck in the emotional, and social struggles that seem to be placing such a demand on you.
> 
> P.S.: You are hypocritical, greedy, violent, malevolent, vengeful, cowardly, deadly, mendacious, meretricious, loathsome, despicable, belligerent, opportunistic, barratrous, contemptible, criminal, fascistic, bigoted, racist, sexist, avaricious, tasteless, idiotic, brain-damaged, imbecilic, insane, arrogant, deceitful, demented, lame, self-righteous, Byzantine, conspiratorial, satanic, fraudulent, libelous, bilious, splenetic, spastic, ignorant, clueless, illegitimate, harmful, destructive, dumb, evasive, double-talking, devious, revisionist, narrow, manipulative, paternalistic, fundamentalist, dogmatic, idolatrous, unethical, cultic, diseased, suppressive, controlling, restrictive, malignant, deceptive, dim, crazy, weird, dystopic, stifling, uncaring, plantigrade, grim, unsympathetic, jargon-spouting, censorious, secretive, aggressive, mind-numbing, abrasive, poisonous, flagrant, self-destructive, abusive, socially-retarded, puerile, clueless, and generally Not Good.
> 
> Sincerely,
> DonovanM


Above edited for my specific situation.... lol..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

LoL, I just got banned for 2 weeks for posting the above on Xceed... ****ing douche-nozzles.. lol...


----------



## ArcL100

Good ol' temp ban.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Yeah, i'm not worried, wouldn't be the first time... 

I just find it funny that I finally express what 95% of the people that deal with dude, WANT to say, but never had the ballz too, or something... I get banned... I should be publicly THANKED...lol.. 

I did that completely tongue in cheek though.. I mean that little ditty is SOOOO completely insulting and over-the-top, it's as comical as it is insulting.. lol.. 

Whatever, grain of salt something something... lol... 

I'm over it.. I was over it before it started.. hehe... 






So Jim, what's the word? 

I'm sorry to drop this crap in this thread, I thought you guys might get a little chuckle or something demented like that.... lol..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

anybody home??? 

I'm making serious headway now that 98% of the alarm install is out of the way... 

most of the LLP is down... the c701 is in... 






































I "foamed" again... lol... 

All of this, went in the side panels.. lol...



















The amps are almost ready.. I need to get the logos cut..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

wow, must be a rough summer.... 

I got hired back to Corning BTW..!!!


----------



## Foglght

Congrats!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

WOW, nobody is wanting to meet... what's with this summer? is everyone as broke as me?? 

I got carpet back in the car last night...!! kick panel trims and lower dash are going in in a little while... once the front is mostly buttoned up, i'm moving back... The amp rack and sub baffles are just waiting to be cut out (the holes) and amp boxes put together... 

I should have my full color LED's here shortly, and it should all fall into place... I just need to finish it in something.. I want this CF cloth, but it's 35-40$ a yd..


----------



## Ge0

I'm going to force the subject of a meet in a rather un-orthidox manner. Hopefully we can do something more formal as summer comes to an end.

How about Saturday August 1st on my boat out on Muscamoot Bay Lake St. Claire? No car audio demos per sey. But, we can drink beer, talk shop, and hunt boobies to the hearts content. If we get to it we can talk abouit my boats system.

Meet at 11:00am at Metro Beach. Raft up with the rest of the drunken hooligans by 12:00pm. Optional hunting of boobies and other riff raff from 12:01 to whenever. Head back to shore by 5:00, err, 6:00ish? 

I have room for 7, possibly 8. If you have some sort of water craft and want to up the anty then say so. BYOB and munchies. No potty on the boat (open bow) so you'll have to hold the #2. Of course #1 is available throughout the waterways .

1st to 8 to PM me are in.

I'll need a volunteer to meet me at the storage facility before hand to pick the boat up and afterwards to drop it off. It's only 5 miles away from the launch and should only take no greater than 30 minutes per...

Anyone?

Ge0


----------



## 94VG30DE

Dang, I am actually going to be on that side of the state for once, but I'm going to be at a family reunion all day. Sorry.


----------



## Ge0

Nobody interested?

Ge0


----------



## WLDock

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> Nobody interested?
> 
> Ge0


Want to.........can't. Of all things, must attend baby classes.


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> Want to.........can't. Of all things, must attend baby classes.


Skip it. It's pretty much worthless for you. They'll teach you how to put on a daiper. Trust me, you get the hang of that one real quick like.

She'll understand...

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

Sorry George, maybe late summer? Just too much going on right now, including a project for another local guy that has turned into a much bigger deal than I anticipated.


----------



## birdie2000

Yeah, sorry guys for dropping the ball on the meets thing. I've been absolutely slammed recently as I have been trying to get a business off the ground as well as occasionally nibble away at some of my own projects. I'd love to get together soon but honestly it's gonna be tough for me.


----------



## Ge0

OK. the boat outing is a wash. So you guys are gay and don't like to see wet & drunk women strip down to nothing...

Kidding OK:blush:?

How about a B&B meet Friday July 31st at the Lakepoint Yacht club? Just a few beers after work them we can be on our merry way...?

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> Skip it. It's pretty much worthless for you. They'll teach you how to put on a daiper. Trust me, you get the hang of that one real quick like.
> 
> She'll understand...
> 
> Ge0


I know you tried that with your wife, and it didn't work.

I did finally finish the home theater though!

Again, if any of you guys want to head over to my place on the 8'th, throwing a big birthday bash for parents and inlaws all turnin 60. Big cooker......60lbs of meat.....drinks. No charge! I'm sure there could be audio discussions going on as well.


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> I know you tried that with your wife, and it didn't work.


Yeah, but I can pretend now can't I?



Foglght said:


> Again, if any of you guys want to head over to my place on the 8'th, throwing a big birthday bash for parents and inlaws all turnin 60. Big cooker......60lbs of meat.....drinks. No charge! I'm sure there could be audio discussions going on as well.


If it's cold, overcast, etc... I'll be there. Otherwise, it's a boating day with my boys. Thanks for the offer of hospitality.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0

Ge0 said:


> How about a B&B meet Friday July 31st at the Lakepoint Yacht club? Just a few beers after work them we can be on our merry way...?
> 
> Ge0


Again, no takers? Perhaps you guys do bite the pillow...

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> Again, no takers? Perhaps you guys do bite the pillow...
> 
> Ge0


Might be able to make that. Though I don't really know where it is?


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> Might be able to make that. Though I don't really know where it is?


It's in Southwestern Livonia. Take I-275 and exit at Ann Arbor Rd. Head East on Ann Arbor Rd. for about 1 to 1-1/2 miles. The Yacht Club is at the corner of Ann Arbor Rd. and Newburg Rd. overlooking beautiful Newburg Lake.

Ge0


----------



## Rockin'Z28

Ge0 said:


> It's in Southwestern Livonia. Take I-275 and exit at Ann Arbor Rd. Head East on Ann Arbor Rd. for about 1 to 1-1/2 miles. The Yacht Club is at the corner of Ann Arbor Rd. and Newburg Rd. overlooking beautiful Newburg Lake.
> 
> Ge0


Hey GeO

This thread is the only one on the entire forum that I still monitor on a regular basis. Me and my brother are itching to get over to your side of the state for another meet. I've got my Z28 completed and been putting miles on it to gain confidence in driving a 25 year old car across the state. He's put a new sub box in using that driver from you, and it looks/sounds absolutely awesome.

Your offers are kind, but my excuse is that I live on the other side of the state. 

So keep trying to put this together. I'd love to get over there yet this summer.

Are you doing anything for the Woodward dream cruise? (my buddy calls it the "******* Traffic Jam"). He lives near Pontiac, and I'm trying to make plans for that weekend to be over for the Cruise.


----------



## Ge0

Rockin'Z28 said:


> Hey GeO
> 
> This thread is the only one on the entire forum that I still monitor on a regular basis. Me and my brother are itching to get over to your side of the state for another meet. I've got my Z28 completed and been putting miles on it to gain confidence in driving a 25 year old car across the state. He's put a new sub box in using that driver from you, and it looks/sounds absolutely awesome.
> 
> Your offers are kind, but my excuse is that I live on the other side of the state.
> 
> So keep trying to put this together. I'd love to get over there yet this summer.
> 
> Are you doing anything for the Woodward dream cruise? (my buddy calls it the "******* Traffic Jam"). He lives near Pontiac, and I'm trying to make plans for that weekend to be over for the Cruise.


Hey Rock'in. It looks like a full out meet is going to be a wash for this summer. I offered up my diggs out of convenience knowing that a few folks lived in the area. Didn't mean to exclude anyone... Hopefully we'll have a full out meet more towards September.

I live a few blocks off of Woodward right in the heart of the Dream Cruise action. You and the bro have been there before. My neighbor puts on the MAJOR party. I just tag along. I usually invite my pop and father-in-law to enjoy the show so they can reminice and have a few brews. Beyond that, nothing special. Write me closer to the Cruise. If the moons align just right I'd like a chance to hear that Z.

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

Ge0 said:


> How about a B&B meet Friday July 31st at the Lakepoint Yacht club? Just a few beers after work them we can be on our merry way...?
> 
> Ge0


I'm probably down for that, even if it's just a few of us. Let me confirm with the wife that we don't have anything else already planned. What time do you get off (work, you dirty minded man!)?

Oh Birdie, where are you???????


----------



## birdie2000

lol, I'm around. I should be able to make the Yacht Club if you guys decide to go.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

When is the Dream Cruse? I'm hoping to have the car done... soon... got fans installed in the amp rack last night... it's slow going, but i'm plugging away..


----------



## birdie2000

August 15. I'm sure I will be down there in some capacity or another. I'm making a mad dash to get one of my cars done by then but it's a long shot seeing as this is how it currently sits...


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> I'm probably down for that, even if it's just a few of us. Let me confirm with the wife that we don't have anything else already planned. What time do you get off (work, you dirty minded man!)?
> 
> Oh Birdie, where are you???????


I can get out as early as 4:30 and be there within 15 minutes after. How about you guys?

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

birdie2000 said:


> August 15. I'm sure I will be down there in some capacity or another. I'm making a mad dash to get one of my cars done by then but it's a long shot seeing as this is how it currently sits...


I'll be down there, with my OU formula team. Trying to get sponsorship for the build year. I guess we'll be in front of a state farm office?

B&B......I have to do something on August first.......can't remember, mind cloudy.


----------



## birdie2000

Ge0 said:


> I can get out as early as 4:30 and be there within 15 minutes after. How about you guys?
> 
> Ge0


I can most likely be there whenever. I technically work till 5 and it would take no more than 15 min to get there, but leaving at 4:30 on a Friday afternoon is seldom an issue.


----------



## Foglght

I get out of work at 2:30. 

I would rather just head up north, otherwise I have to go home, then drive all the way back toward 275.


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> I get out of work at 2:30.
> 
> I would rather just head up north, otherwise I have to go home, then drive all the way back toward 275.


Give me a call when you are close to the Yacht Club. I may be able to skip out of work early.

You could always go in and have a brew while you wait for us. That way you could scope out the best talent and pick a winning table..

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> Give me a call when you are close to the Yacht Club. I may be able to skip out of work early.
> 
> You could always go in and have a brew while you wait for us. That way you could scope out the best talent and pick a winning table..
> 
> Ge0


I just might be able to manage that.


----------



## Ge0

Foglght said:


> I just might be able to manage that.


Somehow I knew you would be cut out for the job

Ge0


----------



## STI<>GTO

Ge0 said:


> Give me a call when you are close to the Yacht Club. I may be able to skip out of work early.
> 
> You could always go in and have a brew while you wait for us. That way you could scope out the best talent and pick a winning table..
> 
> Ge0


Friday after work - we'll be lucky to get a table!

I get off at 4, and I'm like two minutes away from there.


----------



## STI<>GTO

So who's still in?

Also, anybody heard from arcl100? He's been MIA for over a month now... I know he's right around the corner from the "club" too.


----------



## Foglght

I iz in.

I'll probably get up there around 3-3:30.


----------



## birdie2000

I'm in. Let me know what time everyone is getting there and I'll try to get there as close to it as I can.

I was wondering about arcl100 as well, last I checked he hasn't even logged on here in well over a month. I owe him a beer too, he helped me out a bunch with my resume a while back.


----------



## stalintc

If there is still room I will join. I also am out technically at 5, but I can swing slightly earlier if thats the status quo.


----------



## Foglght

well apparently, I'll be there alone, staring at talent.........i need bizness cards.


----------



## STI<>GTO

Just an FYI - I may only stay for one pathetic beer. Today's my wife's last day at her craphole job and she wants to celebrate.

In other news, you're all welcome to come to my house tomorrow and help me work on Joe's truck so I can get it done! Compensation will be in the form of pizza, wings, and beer.

WHERE THE HELL IS AARON?????


----------



## birdie2000

lol, have you worked on it since last time I was over?

What time do you plan on working on the truck? Adam and I were going to be working on my trans-am for a while tomorrow but we could possibly swing by for a bit and give you a hand. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't mind hanging out for a little bit in order to see how it's done.


----------



## Foglght

Don't let it fall apart now guys.


----------



## birdie2000

I still plan on attending. I should be able to be there shortly after 4 barring anything going wrong today.


----------



## STI<>GTO

birdie2000 said:


> lol, have you worked on it since last time I was over?
> 
> What time do you plan on working on the truck? Adam and I were going to be working on my trans-am for a while tomorrow but we could possibly swing by for a bit and give you a hand. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't mind hanging out for a little bit in order to see how it's done.


Yeah, when I can. It's put back together now - just working on power & ground distribution before I actually start installing equipment. I have to go to Mr. Tunes tomorrow to pick up his new Alpine W505, and we're also considering some speaker changes, as new door panels will be $1500 to $2000 for replacements. I'll probably get started somewhere around 11 am.



Foglght said:


> Don't let it fall apart now guys.


I'll still be there. Just not for very long. The truck I've been working on has taken too much "family time" already this summer. Also, my wife's job has been a complete pain in the ass for a few years now and she deserves my attention for a few hours so we can all celebrate.


----------



## birdie2000

STI<>GTO said:


> I have to go to Mr. Tunes tomorrow to pick up his new Alpine W505, and we're also considering some speaker changes, *as new door panels will be $1500 to $2000 for replacements.*


:faint:


----------



## stalintc

I will try to get out of work early and head down there around 430. 5 should be latest.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

STI<>GTO said:


> Just an FYI - I may only stay for one pathetic beer. Today's my wife's last day at her craphole job and she wants to celebrate.
> 
> In other news, you're all welcome to come to my house tomorrow and help me work on Joe's truck so I can get it done! Compensation will be in the form of pizza, wings, and beer.
> 
> WHERE THE HELL IS AARON?????



Me Aaron? 
I'm around... but i'm also 2.5hrs from you guys.. lol... so meeting at the gents club is out for me, same for helping on zee truckz.. lol..


----------



## STI<>GTO

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Me Aaron?
> I'm around... but i'm also 2.5hrs from you guys.. lol... so meeting at the gents club is out for me, same for helping on zee truckz.. lol..


Lol! I guess I should be more clear since there's like six Aarons around here! I was referring to arcl100, who has been MIA for an uncharacteristically long time.


----------



## Foglght

callz if you want. I will probably be there first.

*86-604-*789


Replace * with 5


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> Just an FYI - I may only stay for one pathetic beer. Today's my wife's last day at her craphole job and she wants to celebrate.
> 
> In other news, you're all welcome to come to my house tomorrow and help me work on Joe's truck so I can get it done! Compensation will be in the form of pizza, wings, and beer.
> 
> WHERE THE HELL IS AARON?????


And THAT is more important than floating around the lake drinking beer and eating wings?

Geesh...

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Floating?

I haz confusion now........


----------



## STI<>GTO

Ge0 said:


> And THAT is more important than floating around the lake drinking beer and eating wings?
> 
> Geesh...
> 
> Ge0





Foglght said:


> Floating?
> 
> I haz confusion now........


Me too. If we're gonna be floating in the lake then I'm bringing my HAZMAT suit!


----------



## birdie2000

I think he's referring to his boat outing tomorrow, Aug. 1, that he invited everyone to a page or two back.


----------



## STI<>GTO

Doh!

Regardless, if George is involved I'd still bring my HAZMAT suit!


----------



## Ge0

STI<>GTO said:


> Doh!
> 
> Regardless, if George is involved I'd still bring my HAZMAT suit!


****er...

Ge0


----------



## jfrosty42

Hey guys, I'm in Pinckney. Any of you disc golf?


----------



## 94VG30DE

haha I disc golf, but usually no where near Pinckney ;-)


----------



## jfrosty42

94VG30DE said:


> haha I disc golf, but usually no where near Pinckney ;-)


Understandable... west Michigan. GR? Kzoo?


----------



## 94VG30DE

GR. Hopefully Fallsburg (Lowell) at some point this week. I'm taking a forced week of vacation this week, so I will get to play for the first time in a while. Hopefully it doesn't rain too much. 

Also, in reference to above, what kind of "club" is the yacht club exactly? I mean I don't own a boat, so I might just be out of the loop


----------



## jfrosty42

I went to Ferris last year, I played there for the first time earlier this year in the April Anhyzer tourney. Fun course!


----------



## Foglght

94VG30DE said:


> Also, in reference to above, what kind of "club" is the yacht club exactly? I mean I don't own a boat, so I might just be out of the loop


You would just have to show up to find out.....we are secretz here.


----------



## jfrosty42

I used to live in Canton, are you talking about the Yacht Club bar in that area on Ann Arbor Rd.? I think I went there once, rough night.


----------



## Ge0

94VG30DE said:


> GR. Hopefully Fallsburg (Lowell) at some point this week. I'm taking a forced week of vacation this week, so I will get to play for the first time in a while. Hopefully it doesn't rain too much.
> 
> Also, in reference to above, what kind of "club" is the yacht club exactly? I mean I don't own a boat, so I might just be out of the loop


There ain't no boats at this yacht club.

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

jfrosty42 said:


> I used to live in Canton, are you talking about the Yacht Club bar in that area on Ann Arbor Rd.? I think I went there once, rough night.


Maybe.........


----------



## 94VG30DE

haha, ok now I'm on the same page. Just had to find the right words for Google. Sounds like fun/get me in trouble ;-)


----------



## Foglght

only took 38 pages?


----------



## 94VG30DE

haha to be fair I think I've only been paying attention since about page 35, but I see your point ;-)


----------



## Foglght

Well, as of last time, it seemed like people needed to get some systems built still. It would be cool to have a meet before the weather turns crappy.

If a few people want to come over to mah house and install some stuff, we can probably work that out. Its not like I have a job or anything right now. 

I have 3 garage bays, air tools, and tunes.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Foglght said:


> Well, as of last time, it seemed like people needed to get some systems built still. It would be cool to have a meet before the weather turns crappy.
> 
> If a few people want to come over to mah house and install some stuff, we can probably work that out. Its not like I have a job or anything right now.
> 
> I have 3 garage bays, air tools, and tunes.


So, the next meet is at your house... !! 

I'll bring some burgers and buns.. !!

1 bay for listening, 2 for install work...


----------



## Foglght

That's fine with me. Better do it before my wife pops the kid out, cause then there is no hope for at least 6 months.

Edit:

I've got Oct. 10'th open. or the 11'th. 

So, I'll start a thread.


----------



## Ge0

That audio meet I had you guys come to last year (with the machine based spectrum analysis and judging) is tomorrow if any of you care to join me again. I'm not hosting this time so should have a lot more time to dick around.

It's at the same house in Pinckney (Toms place) as it was last time.

4296 Ridge Drive
Pinckney, MI

Tuning starts at 10:00am but I won't be able to make it until 12:00 to 1:00 pm


Any takers?

Ge0


----------



## jfrosty42

Holy crap. I live about 2 miles from there. I'd love to come hear some cars, mine isn't anywhere near done, and I've never actually heard a well put together car. I'll bring some beer!


----------



## jfrosty42

I delivered pizza in the Pinckney area for 6 years, and come to think of it... I definitely recognize this address as a loyal Jet's orderer


----------



## Ge0

jfrosty42 said:


> Holy crap. I live about 2 miles from there. I'd love to come hear some cars, mine isn't anywhere near done, and I've never actually heard a well put together car. I'll bring some beer!


This isn't a huge meet like you might think. Kind of a smaller eclectic group. But, My ride will be there.

No need to bring beer. That will be supplied. Just pay a $7.00 or so door charge for munchies and beer+entry into the contest. Its worth is in the RTA plot of your cqar you get out of it.

Ge0


----------



## jfrosty42

What type of contest will this be? Hopefully nothing to do with my car. All I've gotten done is one door with a layer of secondskin  With stock all around, baby.


----------



## Ge0

jfrosty42 said:


> What type of contest will this be? Hopefully nothing to do with my car. All I've gotten done is one door with a layer of secondskin  With stock all around, baby.


Its hosted by an older crowd of audiophiles. The founders of the club were the founders of car audio. They were toying with car systems before commercially available equipment (I.E. Alpine, Kenwood, Pioneer, Sansui, kawasaki, etc...). Most of the club members got their start in car audio. Some still do it for a living (Alpine, Harmon Becker, Chrysler, Nissan, etc...). However, some have moved on to home audio or just plain audio theory.

Some of the biggest names in car audio design come to these meetings though so that makes it interesting. Many of those who attend often publish papers in the Society of Audio Engineering.

Not your typical IASCA or SPL meet but fun none the less. That is if you are serious about learning about the physics behind audio. Did I mention cheap beer and muchies?

It only costs about $7.00 to come, have a few beers, and check it out. Everyone wears name tags. My name is Ge0rge and I drive a black Durango.

Ge0


----------



## Foglght

Sorry, can't make it. Leaving for the racetrack for the week. I don't even know if I'll have INTERWEBS!!!!??!!1


----------



## WLDock

Damn, once again I missed it.?


----------



## jfrosty42

Ended up not being able to make it. Damn. How did it go?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

WLDock said:


> Damn, once again I missed it.?



I think you missed Geo's thing Walt, but if Foglght can to the Oct 10/11 thing, there is still hope... 

I hope to have my car finished by then and maybe some serious RTA tune time with George..  IF it all works out...


----------



## Ge0

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I think you missed Geo's thing Walt, but if Foglght can to the Oct 10/11 thing, there is still hope...
> 
> I hope to have my car finished by then and maybe some serious RTA tune time with George..  IF it all works out...


Are we going to meet next Saturday or not? I thought I read something somewhere about this. I got the afternoon off from wife and kid duty...

Jim, Ryan???

Ge0


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

That's a negative I believe George.. 

Ryan was going to host and the wifey is ready to pop... (GL Ryan/Ryans wife)

I have 2 meets on the 10th/11th, maybe the weekend after, but i'm STILL not done... soo close I can taste it, but I had to drive the car some before winter... 

SO, you guys won't be able to hear it till next year.... Unless, someone wanted to come out and help me tune...??


----------



## Foglght

Ge0 said:


> Are we going to meet next Saturday or not? I thought I read something somewhere about this. I got the afternoon off from wife and kid duty...
> 
> Jim, Ryan???
> 
> Ge0


Yeah, I was going to, but plans had to change. Doc doesn't think my wife will make it to the due date. So, I can't be havin all these peoples at mah house, if the wife goes into labor.


----------

